# Naruto 618 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jan 22, 2013)

Predict away


Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.





Evil said:


> Nope, she isn't. I guess I should probably post the first picture before you guys get ahead of yourselves.
> [sp][/sp]





Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.





Evil said:


> Maybe this will help.
> [sp][/sp]





Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.





Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.





Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.





Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.





Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> Last pic.





Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!





			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict TOWKE = Shisui.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 23, 2013)

I predict Taka enters the shrine, so Sasuke can read the tablet.


----------



## vered (Jan 23, 2013)

maybe the tablet is more than just a tablet.maybe it opens a portal to another dimension?the death god stomach?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2013)

more bird mode


----------



## Annabella (Jan 23, 2013)

vered said:


> maybe the tablet is more than just a tablet.maybe it opens a portal to another dimension?the death god stomach?



Yeah, there's definitely more to the tablet, I'm guessing they might use it to unseal RS ( if he's sealed somewhere?) Or contact him in some way..


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2013)

Team Gai. Please!


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

-Sasuke quest of knowledge beings, hopefully will get some Byakuagan answers that we've deserved to tie it in with the 3 doujustus.

-Or more Uchiha over rated shenanigans......


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2013)

It will either be the Fuedal Lords or I will be surprised (please dont be Teuichi and Ayame or Shisui).  I love Shisui, but it would be rediculous if it was him.  If it is, I will be happy to see him.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2013)

Something other the the Juubi fight, it's getting incredibly boring now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 23, 2013)

I imagine it'll be Sasuke's thing now, although with Obito and Madara being cut off from Juubi...the fight would defiantly end up going to it's next; and probably final, layer, so hopefully that's in the chapter too.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 23, 2013)

Sasuke's time has come


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 23, 2013)

The last panel seemed like the potential full shift to Sasuke's team to start volume 65, so I wouldn't be surprised if there is little or even zero panel time to the Juubi battle for a while. Karin will perhaps have at least one panel where she is stalking Taka or about to confront them. Also looks like they may be in Uchiha district in Konoha, so maybe Oro has some scheme of using Edo Tensei to bring back some dead Uchiha or perhaps there are other survivors there. Might run into Sasuke's parents or Madara's brother, or maybe Granny Cat...


----------



## Sete (Jan 23, 2013)

For the love of god I hope it is the shrine!
If Sasuke Edo's Tensei the Uchiha, this will be just more of the same...
Damn I already predicted Lee going 1 on 1 vs Madara im done for the rest of my life!


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 23, 2013)

What I want to happen:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Uchiha "Forever Alone" Obito gets fed up with this bullshit, reaches down his pants, rips his dick off (since he never used it anyway), and turns it into a Mokuton spear, then hurls it at Naruto.
-Naruto gets pierced by Obito's wood. Everyone is shocked. Even Madara has a face that's all like "WTF just happened?"
-The Juubi remembers that it's a frigging physical god and proceeds to wreck shit Godzilla style. It also transforms into something awesome.
-We get a character focused chapter cover of Mei in a skimpy bikini.
-Sakura does something useful.
-Racoons from the nearby forests start eating Neji's corpse, which has now attracted all manner of insects.




What will probably happen:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-A bit of Sasuke and gang remarking on their surroundings
-Naruto says something corny
-Obito feels touched (I'm talking about his heart you pervs) but doesn't turn just yet
-Kurama wanks off to Naruto some more
-Hinata wanks off to Naruto some more
-Juubi finally begins to transform


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 23, 2013)

Puhlease, let it be a Sasuke chapter.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Kuromaku said:


> What I want to happen:
> 
> -Uchiha "Forever Alone" Obito gets fed up with this bullshit, *reaches down his pants, rips his dick off (since he never used it anyway), and turns it into a Mokuton spear, then hurls it at Naruto.*
> -Naruto gets pierced by Obito's wood. Everyone is shocked. Even Madara has a face that's all like "WTF just happened?"
> ...


God dammit you have no idea how hard I'm laughing right now. 

  

Kishi needs to do this.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2013)

I predict Lee's death.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 23, 2013)

*Chapter 618 Prediction:*  The Nakano Shrine

Sasuke goes the the Nakano Shrine to retrieve the tablet, which Orochimaru finds fascinating.   And with EMS, Sasuke is able to see much more than he once did and unlocks a secret.

But someone else arrives, and it's Karin.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 23, 2013)

Kuromaku said:


> What I want to happen:
> 
> -*Uchiha "Forever Alone" Obito gets fed up with this bullshit, reaches down his pants, rips his dick off (since he never used it anyway), and turns it into a Mokuton spear, then hurls it at Naruto.
> -Naruto gets pierced by Obito's wood. Everyone is shocked. Even Madara has a face that's all like "WTF just happened?"*
> ...



 I can't  reps+


I predict either complete shift to Sasuke(which is more likely), or finally villains fighting on their own, without Juubi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 23, 2013)

Half of chapter will be Sasuke. (finally)

The other half will be either;

-Madara getting tired of Obito's bullshit and they turn each other.

or

-Juubi evolves and they lost the control


----------



## Annabella (Jan 23, 2013)

I want a complete shift of focus to Sasuke. OWKE is the main mystery left in this manga and they're right at the place where Sasuke finally learns the truth, i want to see him get his answers

but, we're more likely to see the uncontrolled juubi rampaging and more speeches about bonds etc


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 23, 2013)

Ino will now finally control the juubi.. Now that their(Madara and Tobito) connection is lost.. Mark this post...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 23, 2013)

Nardo chapter: Rest of Team 10 get wasted. You know it's happening.

Sascakes chapter: We see a shrine/bunker with references to various parts of mythology that spawn a thousand threads.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2013)

Next week:

On the suggestion of a Kumo nin, the Alliance eat the severed Juubi tails and all gain Juubi powers. 



Kuromaku said:


> What I want to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What did I just read.

  :rofl

I can't rep you enough for this.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 23, 2013)

Well,next chapter will have a part about Sasuke and his "friends" and another part about Naruto and the bad guys.
Or knowing Kishimoto a full chapter about Sasuke & company.But i really hope we'll have the first thing i wrote...


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 23, 2013)

Next few chapters will probably be about Sasuke stuff while Naruto fights Madara & Obito offpanel. Then after Sasuke is done we cut back to Naruto as the Juubi evolves yet again and everyone is fucked.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm back~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 

I predict Sasuke chapter with TOWKE being The King's ghost


----------



## rac585 (Jan 23, 2013)

with the links severed. juubi is free to go wild.

but we learn he has been inspired by naruto's talks.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 23, 2013)

The Juubi will go berserk and will force most of the alliance to withdraw and Obito will be overcome with anger and reveal himself to be the Ichibi jinchuuriki and go all out to kill Naruto. Most of the chapter will be wasted on Sasuke sadly who will arrive wherever he's going. The final fight between Naruto and Obito will start later.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 23, 2013)

I expect Juubi to beat the crap out of everyone and then announce a Tenkaichi Budokai... just like Cell


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2013)

Hopefully a full chapter of Team Taka. 
That fight needs a brake, really. I'm already tired of it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2013)

Kyubbi Chakra Tenten will take a few swings with the Bashosen to counter Edo Madara's own fan, which he is now seen wielding in his last panel as he and Obito face Naruto.

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Xamork (Jan 23, 2013)

Does someone care to explain what "TOWKE" is?


----------



## OgreMagi (Jan 23, 2013)

I think that if juubi is free now, he may just run away somewhere to be resolved later.  Then obito or madara will say "you take care of these people while I go reclaim juubi" leaving only one of them to fight the alliance.  Of course this person will get pwned.  Then alliance will get some much needed downtime.  And we can finally proceed with the next section of the story FINALLY.  maybe switch to sauce for awhile.


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 23, 2013)

Xamork said:


> Does someone care to explain what "TOWKE" is?



The Ones Who Knows Everything.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NW (Jan 23, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Yeah, there's definitely more to the tablet, I'm guessing they might use it to unseal RS ( if he's sealed somewhere?) Or contact him in some way..


If anyone's going to meet RS, it'll be Naruto.



Bird of Paradise said:


> It will either be the Fuedal Lords or I will be surprised (please dont be Teuichi and Ayame or Shisui).  I love Shisui, but it would be rediculous if it was him.  If it is, I will be happy to see him.


Why exactly would it be ridiculous? Shisui comes the slosest to being able to answer all of Sasuke's questions, plus he's an Uchiha and Itachi's best friend, so Sasuke would trust him. The only part that doesn't fit is the "them" part. But that could just mean that it's Shisui and another person or two.



Kuromaku said:


> What I want to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Repped


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2013)

vered said:


> maybe the tablet is more than just a tablet.maybe it opens a portal to another dimension?the death god stomach?


the tablet is about the entrance to Yomi, that Rikudou sealed.


Inside there, they will meet some ancient being that was Rikudou's and Juubi's true nemesis, Ame no Kagaseo, ie, the true darkness.

They will also have access to his soldiers, the tengus, and also have access to the shinigami, death god


----------



## WT (Jan 23, 2013)

Orochimaru revives Minato through Edo Tensei.

Naruto vs Minato coming soon.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 23, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Orochimaru revives Minato through Edo Tensei.
> Naruto vs Minato coming soon.


Can't reach his soul, it was sealed by the Demon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2013)

the chapter of this week was the last of the takoubon, right?


we could be in for a full Sasuke chapter so, thank god


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2013)

We get a full view, maybe a spread, of the place Sasuke and company are in. Orochimaru gives a small explanation of where they are and what will they do there. Sasuke has some thoughts about how he finally will learn about everything and come up with his own answer.

We change back to the war and Obito and Madara have no choice but to fight together to get back on the Juubi and get connected again to execute their plan. Maybe Madara will increase the range of Obito's space/time Katons with his fan.


----------



## vered (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the chapter of this week was the last of the takoubon, right?
> 
> 
> we could be in for a full Sasuke chapter so, thank god



I truly hope so as it seems his story line will be connected to the RS story line with the shrine and the tablet.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 23, 2013)

vered said:


> I truly hope so as it seems his story line will be connected to the RS story line with the shrine and the tablet.



Hell no.

Sasuke is all about wanting revenge on Konoha not wanting anything to do with RS story line.

And he is not getting the Rinnegan no matter how much you hope for. You have to get the Senju DNA in him that he hates so much.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2013)

the juubi goes crazy and starts to transform madara says the alliance is foolish for cutting his link to the juubi because now it can not be stopped.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2013)

vered said:


> I truly hope so as it seems his story line will be connected to the RS story line with the shrine and the tablet.


we have waited long enough



Matrix XZ said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Sasuke is all about wanting revenge on Konoha not wanting anything to do with RS story line.
> 
> And he is not getting the Rinnegan no matter how much you hope for. You have to get the Senju DNA in him that he hates so much.



all i read in this post is "denial denial denial" 

not saying that sasuke will get the rinnegan, but believe at this point that sasuke has nothing to do with the RS story line, when he is probably about to get inside the shrine room to read that tablet left by rikudou for uchihas is just...


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the chapter of this week was the last of the takoubon, right?
> 
> 
> we could be in for a full Sasuke chapter so, thank god


A chapter? No... he needs takoubon*s*.





Matrix XZ said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Sasuke is all about wanting revenge on Konoha not wanting anything to do with RS story line.
> 
> And he is not getting the Rinnegan no matter how much you hope for. You have to get the Senju DNA in him that he hates so much.


You're in denial so .
RS story will be explained through Sasuke's story, anyone should have realised that at this point. Anyone.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> A chapter? No... he needs takoubon*s*.



maybe a year of takoubons? 




> You're in denial so .
> RS story will be explained through Sasuke's story, anyone should have realised that at this point. Anyone.



i mean, to deny this you have to have skipped a lot of the manga, or simply not gotten it _at all_.


----------



## ZE (Jan 23, 2013)

If Sasuke is indeed going to read the tablet, he'll need the rinnegan to read it all. So perhaps that's an hint. 

Anyway, I predict Sasuke, just how Naruto is looking more and more like RS with each power up he gets, will get a new form that will make him resemble RS. If Kishi opts to do something else with Sasuke's development, then chances are RS will only be Naruto's benchmark and Sasuke will be left out of it. Somehow I doubt it.

Also, didn't Madara's perfect Susanoo resemble the elder son? We'll see if we'll get something of the kind with Sasuke's powers.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 23, 2013)

Reviewing the New Naruto Chapter

[YOUTUBE]DQY-OZDe3EU[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

Do Naruto's support capabilities now exceed his combat abilities? Has Naruto surpassed Minato & what does this mean about Minato's strength? Where are Sasuke & Orochimaru?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe a year of takoubons?


My body is read for Sasuke's year 


> i mean, to deny this you have to have skipped a lot of the manga, or simply not gotten it _at all_.


The truth is Kishimoto needs to tie everything so he needs to explain Uchiha tablet, Orochimaru's and Kabuto's obsession to Sasuke, why Uchihas were missing in the Kyuubi attack, Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS's story.

There isn't time for Naruto's story at this point so things like Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS will be explained with Sasuke's story indeed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> My body is read for Sasuke's year
> 
> The truth is Kishimoto needs to tie everything so he needs to explain Uchiha tablet, Orochimaru's and Kabuto's obsession to Sasuke, why Uchihas were missing in the Kyuubi attack, Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS's story.
> 
> There isn't time for Naruto's story at this point so things like Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS will be explained with Sasuke's story indeed.


it will be all explained in one go.


If i recall, Kishi himself said something like that once. Need to find what interview was this "everything will make sense in one go/things will make sense all at once".

we are about to discover something that will explain:

- ninjutsu;
- sage mode;
- orochimaru's and kabuto's goal with sasuke;
- rikudou;
- danzou's goal;
- the uchiha massacre;
- the kyuubi attack;
- madara's plans;
- juugo's ability;

it will all make sense.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it will be all explained in one go.
> 
> 
> If i recall, Kishi himself said something like that once. Need to find what interview was this "everything will make sense in one go/things will make sense all at once".
> ...


Yes, everything makes sense because all those things are linked to Sasuke and Uchiha 

Kishimoto is rubbing that on our faces...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 23, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> You're in denial so .
> RS story will be explained through Sasuke's story, anyone should have realised that at this point. Anyone.



No he won't you just wanted him to.

The RS should've been explained to Sasuke by Obito long time ago. But no its all about Uchiha and his vendetta.

The Rinnegan won't work without Senju DNA and he doesn't have Senju DNA, if he were Orochimaru would've implanted them years ago.

Its all Sasuke fandom that wants him to be a match with Naruto because of the rivalry.

Face it, Sasuke is like all the other Shonen rivals, the main character will always be the strongest the rival 2nd best. Take Vegeta for example.

Say what what you think I'm in denial. Sasuke is not getting the Rinnegan no matter what you want. 


And he is not the final villain.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> My body is read for Sasuke's year
> 
> The truth is Kishimoto needs to tie everything so he needs to explain Uchiha tablet, Orochimaru's and Kabuto's obsession to Sasuke, why Uchihas were missing in the Kyuubi attack, Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS's story.
> 
> *There isn't time for Naruto's story at this point so things like Sage Mode, Ninjutsu and RS will be explained with Sasuke's story indeed.*



i dont know about the others but the whole RS thing can be explained in naruto easy. he has the bijuu chakra in him Rs could have just done what minato did. and sealed his chakra in them so when his reincarnation, decedent or whatever unites them he would be able to speak to him. because if naruto is the air apparent to RS he would have to talk to naruto not sasuke. you forget naruto has many people/bijuu in his mind.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> i dont know about the others but the whole RS thing can be explained in naruto easy. he has the bijuu chakra in him Rs could have just done what minato did. and sealed his chakra in them so when his reincarnation, decedent or whatever unites them he would be able to speak to him. because if naruto is the air apparent to RS he would have to talk to naruto not sasuke. you forget naruto has many people/bijuu in his mind.


RS should had appeared to Naruto and teached how to defeat Juubi.
What is the point of show RS's story after Juubi is defeated?

On the other end we have the secret of Ninjutsu which is linked to RS and Sasuke and a tablet that was left by RS. Those two things are enough to make Sasuke's story more tied to RS's story than Naruto's story.

There is also the Sage Mode and the third secret place that can be related to Juugo's ability and Juugo is a part of Sasuke's story.


Matrix XZ said:


> No he won't you just wanted him to.
> 
> The RS should've been explained to Sasuke by Obito long time ago. But no its all about Uchiha and his vendetta.
> 
> ...


If you carefully read my thread, you will realise that Orochimaru's and Kabuto's goal is to understand Ninjutsu and Nature.
Ninjutsu is related to RS because he is the creator of it and also as a Sage he had knowledge about Nature.

Orochimaru and Kabuto wanted that power however for that they need Sasuke. Therefore it is implied that Sasuke is able to reach such power.

Suigetsu was impressed about a power able to control the war and believed Sasuke could master it so what kind of power it could be? Rikudou Sennin's power of course, a power even able to match Juubi.

That power was Orochimaru's desire since the beginning of this story, the truth of Ninjutsu and Nature.]

P.S: Vegeta isn't the 2nd strongest because that belongs to Gohan


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 23, 2013)

More screen time with Orochimaru and Sasuke at first, then switch back to the Alliance.  After their bird attack is over, Madara and Obito will probably do something to once again get the upper hand.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 23, 2013)

Sasuke is not getting Rinnegan 

Sasuke will get Sharingan's true power


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2013)

I predict an all Sasuke chapter....


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasuke is at the Naka shrine and guess whats written on the Naka shrine the secrets too unlocking the Rinnegan but Sasuke doesn't need the Rinnegan anyways.

Since all he's going to need is Perfect Susanoo and he will be able to match Naruto fight Naruto as an equal and he doesn't need the Rinnegan for that just his EMS.

Not too mention there's the scroll that is also a future powerup for Sasuke they are going to be equals whether you like it or not deal with it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 24, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> You're in denial so .
> RS story will be explained through Sasuke's story, anyone should have realised that at this point. Anyone.



I disagree. Unless Sasuke does revive RS elder son the only ones who can really tell us RS story are the bijuu. They knew RS and a couple of lines on a stone tablet won't be enough for a proper flashback. Besides Naruto is the one who will step into RS footsteps not Sasuke, so he's the one that should find out about it, don't you think?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm beginning to think the manga will have a similar ending that the Cardcaptor Sakura anime had. 
Naruto will meet the RS who will test his abilities to decide if he is his true successor as master of the Clow Cards the next Sage or whatever, and Naruto (with the help of his allies) will eventually overcome the RS and prove himself once and for all and get proper recognition as per his deservance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2013)

Sasuke switch is likely. The Juubi fight is at a good pause-point (I guess), and we have had Sasuke pages in two chapters running now. That kind of implies a switch of focus to him. 

It's very possible that we will get the whole story of TOWKE before we see the rest of the Juubi fight, which leaves it open for a Sasuke intervention.



Matrix XZ said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Sasuke is all about wanting revenge on Konoha not wanting anything to do with RS story line.
> 
> And he is not getting the Rinnegan no matter how much you hope for. You have to get the Senju DNA in him that he hates so much.



If he did really get any of Karin's blood, which was strongly implied, then he already has Senju DNA as far as Kishi is concerned. He's not one for science.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 24, 2013)

I predict a World Grand Scale Battle soon. 

If the people who know everything are who I think they are, then that World Scale Battle will be legit, considering there has to be someone who can defeat the Juubi when it gains it's own consciousness/mind back. 

PS Madara vs Sasuke and Co. vs Orochimaru vs Naruto and Hinata vs TPWKE? 

Kishi can't just leave Orochimaru there, he will do something.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 24, 2013)

No preview, I take it?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 24, 2013)

I predict Madara will beg for mercy


----------



## auem (Jan 24, 2013)

if there is Oro,there is always chance for edo...those who can surely bring Sasuke back to the right path are his parents....
but Oro said 'those bastard..'...i doubt Sasuke will ever let his parents be addressed like that silently...edo has other problem too...you need live sacrifice....i doubt Oro will go around Konoha and pick some fodders at this point.....story won't go that bad i hope..

that's why out of all those,easiest choice are elders....but they don't connect with the scroll....


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 24, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. Unless Sasuke does revive RS elder son the only ones who can really tell us RS story are the bijuu. They knew RS and a couple of lines on a stone tablet won't be enough for a proper flashback.


Who teached RS's story and about Juubi to Obito? Madara.
Where he learned that? In the Uchiha tablet so perhaps there is enough information there to give a good background about RS also don't forget  Madara didn't read everything because he didn't have Rinnegan.

On the other end we have the Bijuus that were unconscious in Juubi form and RS just created them close to his death. Their memories should contain more about RS personality than secrets like Ninjutsu and Doujutsu.

Another point is that Orochimaru and Kabuto seek RS's power based on Uchiha tablet and not in Bijuu memories.

Also everything implies that RS was a Sage and had power over Nature so who or what teached him that? What is the 3rd secret place? I wouldn't be surprised if Orochimaru and Sasuke meet the person or animal that teached RS his Sage Mode, the 3rd Sage Mode.

Perhaps that is also related to Ninjutsu and Kishimoto could explain everything all at once.


> Besides Naruto is the one who will step into RS footsteps not Sasuke, so he's the one that should find out about it, don't you think?


Naruto has RS's will but doesn't mean he will learn the truth of Ninjutsu, etc. Also Naruto won't be a RS because he will be able to succeed in bring peace something that RS couldn't.


----------



## Prak961 (Jan 24, 2013)

My prediction:
1. TOWKE informs Sasuke that SO6P was an Uzumaki.
2. Juubi had no ill of its own & did not put up a great fight when SO6P tried to seal him.
3. SO6P obtained Sharingan & Rinnegan after sealing the Juubi within himself.
4. SO6P initially did not really believe that mankind will be able to find peace without being forced to & left the tablet to the elder son & his descendents to help them unlock the full potential of their eyes.
5. Only in his final days did he change his mind & believe that mankind was capable of finding peace on their own.
6. He then supported the younger son who believed in the power of love, unlike the father & elder son.
7. The elder son was unhappy that the father who set him on his path betrayed him & blamed his younger brother for it, which is the source of their enmity.


----------



## Horrid (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm really happy we're switching back to Sasuke. Tired of Naruto and his 'great' speeches already.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 24, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. Unless Sasuke does revive RS elder son the only ones who can really tell us RS story are the bijuu. They knew RS and a couple of lines on a stone tablet won't be enough for a proper flashback. Besides Naruto is the one who will step into RS footsteps not Sasuke, so he's the one that should find out about it, don't you think?


Sasuke is as much of an heir of Rikudou as Naruto, there is nothing determining throught who we will know more stuff about him first. We might get info from both sides. The tablet and the ones who know everything, plus the bijuus.

The ones who know everything dont need to be the bijuus, Rikudou was a man who existed and probably had a sage mode, it would be logic to think that we might have sages/summons who knew Rikudou even before he became Juubi's jinchuuriki, and way before the bijuus were created by him.

we dont even know how much time it took between the moment that rikudou created the bijuus, and the moment that he died, how can we be sure that they know everything?


i expect it to be sages with similar power to the elder frog, which would allow them to truly know everything in a way that its part of their powers, and not a collection of memories/words said by rikudou.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 24, 2013)

@Aoshikun and Jeanne Let's go through this piece by piece.



AoshiKun said:


> Who teached RS's story and about Juubi to Obito? Madara.
> Where he learned that? In the Uchiha tablet so perhaps there is enough information there to give a good background about RS also don't forget  Madara didn't read everything because he didn't have Rinnegan.



I'm really not interested in any more mechanics about Rinnegan, what I want to know is more in depth knowloedge of RS himself. How he looked like what he truly hoped for, his character etc. and that's not something we'll find out from the stone tablet.




> On the other end we have the Bijuus that were unconscious in Juubi form and RS just created them close to his death. Their memories should contain more about RS personality than secrets like Ninjutsu and Doujutsu.



Exactly what I'm interested in, because that is what counts. We already know what we need to know about Rinnegan and stuff like the truth about ninjutsu Oro is looking for is just irrelevant.



> Another point is that Orochimaru and Kabuto seek RS's power based on Uchiha tablet and not in Bijuu memories.



Oro and Kabuto were misguided. They never understood that central message Kishi has been telling us about since day one of what made shinobi truly strong. Oro's dream is empty and everyone but him knows it.



> Also everything implies that RS was a Sage and had power over Nature so who or what teached him that? What is the 3rd secret place? I wouldn't be surprised if Orochimaru and Sasuke meet the person or animal that teached RS his Sage Mode, the 3rd Sage Mode.



I don't think so for several reasons. First Oro already found one of the sage teachers in the dragon cave, he won't find another. Also that one is already very indiscriminate on who he teaches his techniques to. The third one which is most likely going to be a slug is- if Katsuyu is any guide- going to be far more choosy. Sasuke isn't someone who would be taught sage mode by a "good guy".



> Perhaps that is also related to Ninjutsu and Kishimoto could explain everything all at once.
> Naruto has RS's will but doesn't mean he will learn the truth of Ninjutsu, etc. Also Naruto won't be a RS because he will be able to succeed in bring peace something that RS couldn't.



I already adressed that the so-called truth about ninjutsu is irrelevant to me. Naruto will be RS successor even without the power of the eye, because like the truth about ninjutsu doujutsu are irrelevant.



Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke is as much of an heir of Rikudou as Naruto, there is nothing determining throught who we will know more stuff about him first. We might get info from both sides. The tablet and the ones who know everything, plus the bijuus.



Nope. Sasuke isn't Rikudou's heir. At best Sasuke is the heir of Rikudou's elder son. Rikudou chose his younger son to succeed him for a reason. The elder son and his descendants were misguided.
Naruto carries on RS will and that makes him his heir even if his blood connection may be far more tenuous than Sasuke's.



> The ones who know everything dont need to be the bijuus, Rikudou was a man who existed and probably had a sage mode, it would be logic to think that we might have sages/summons who knew Rikudou even before he became Juubi's jinchuuriki, and way before the bijuus were created by him.



The ones who know everything don't need to know anything about RS, because the "everything" Sasuke wants to know is related about himself, his clan and his village.
As for how logical it would be for summons to exist who are old enough to have known RS I have my doubts. Even sages die at some point and the eldest sage frog is still far younger than Rikudou from what we've heard.




> we dont even know how much time it took between the moment that rikudou created the bijuus, and the moment that he died, how can we be sure that they know everything?



They don't need to. What I'm saying is that they are the only ones who can really tell us about RS because they are the only ones who knew him personally. Even if that wasn't for a long time.



> i expect it to be sages with similar power to the elder frog, which would allow them to truly know everything in a way that its part of their powers, and not a collection of memories/words said by rikudou.



Compared to your idea that there might be a summon around who knew RS I'd say it's far more likely that RS left a piece of his own chakra within the various bijuu like Minato and Kushina left pieces of themselves in Naruto and that at some point RS will start talking to Naruto.
Especially, since as I said above only an "evil" sage like the one in the dragon cave would teach Sasuke and Oro anything which might make them more powerful and the "slug sage" doesn't appear to be evil if Katsuyu is any guide.

Well, let's end this debate here and either continue it in another thread or agree to disagree, since this is the prediction thread and this debate would derail things inevitably.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 24, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Nope. Sasuke isn't Rikudou's heir. At best Sasuke is the heir of Rikudou's elder son. Rikudou chose his younger son to succeed him for a reason. The elder son and his descendants were misguided.
> Naruto carries on RS will and that makes him his heir even if his blood connection may be far more tenuous than Sasuke's.



lol. Man, did you just deny Sasuke's bloodline or what?

Sasuke is an Uchiha, do you know to who Rikudou left that tablet?

Sasuke and Naruto are Rikudou's heirs. Naruto is the heir of the younger brother, Sasuke is the heir of the elder brother. There is nothing more clear than this at this point.

Say that Naruto is more of an heir than Sasuke is pure assumption at this point.

Reincarnation =/= heritance.

Everybody who comes from both elder and younger brother are from Rikudou's inheritance, even Karin.



> The ones who know everything don't need to know anything about RS, because the "everything" Sasuke wants to know is related about himself, his clan and his village.



Lets ignore completly what Orochimaru and Kabuto have been trying to archieve all this time. Lets ignore in who's lair the scroll was found. Lets ignore where they are most likely at right now .



> As for how logical it would be for summons to exist who are old enough to have known RS I have my doubts. Even sages die at some point and the eldest sage frog is still far younger than Rikudou from what we've heard.



exacly man. They dont need to be as old as Rikudou, as long as they have the special power necessary to be the ones who know everything.

You just mentioned another hint that its probably a summon/sage.



> They don't need to. What I'm saying is that they are the only ones who can really tell us about RS because they are the only ones who knew him personally. Even if that wasn't for a long time.
> 
> Compared to your idea that there might be a summon around who knew RS I'd say it's far more likely that RS left a piece of his own chakra within the various bijuu like Minato and Kushina left pieces of themselves in Naruto and that at some point RS will start talking to Naruto.



It doesnt need to be exacly alive actually, it could be a sage of the same sage mode/place where Rikudou learned his sage mode, and it could have a special power, similar to the elder frog.



> Especially, since as I said above only an "evil" sage like the one in the dragon cave would teach Sasuke and Oro anything which might make them more powerful and the "slug sage" doesn't appear to be evil if Katsuyu is any guide.



hm...wait, what makes the dragon sage evil again?

if anything, the dragon sage could have been rikudou's sage mode, imo.

and the "slug sage", is just another unconfirmed theory, like this one.



> Well, let's end this debate here and either continue it in another thread or agree to disagree, since this is the prediction thread and this debate would derail things inevitably.



nah, both of our ideas could happen, we are just discussing theories, that at this point, have everything to do with the discussion for the next chapter, after all Sasuke does seem to be at the nakano shrine. We could get the answer for our own discussion next chapter. I am so fucking excited for this .


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> lol. Man, did you just deny Sasuke's bloodline or what?
> 
> Sasuke is an Uchiha, do you know to who Rikudou left that tablet?
> 
> ...



No, I did not deny Sasuke's bloodline. What you don't seem understand is that being someone's heir isn't the same as being someone's descendant. An heir is the person you entrust with your worldly possessions or in case of nobility with your title or if you so wish with your hopes and dreams for the future. Neither Sasuke, nor Madara, nor Rikudou's elder son were his heirs. They were merely related to him. Instead Rikudou made his younger son his heir and Naruto is the most recent one to take up Rikudou's hopes for the future. That is what makes him Rikudou's heir, and not the fact that he is distantly related to RS.

And this is not assumption, this is fact plain for all to see.




> Reincarnation =/= heritance.
> 
> Everybody who comes from both elder and younger brother are from Rikudou's inheritance, even Karin.



Naruto isn't Rikudou's reincarnation. Or let's say there isn't the slightest indicator that he may be. Before you continue talking about it please look up the meaning of the word heir and then remember what RS really wanted to pass on. It's got nothing to do with magical eyes.



> Lets ignore completly what Orochimaru and Kabuto have been trying to archieve all this time. Lets ignore in who's lair the scroll was found. Lets ignore where they are most likely at right now .



You really don't see that Orochimaru's goals are insignificant? That all he has been searching for is only the barest hint of what's really important about RS?  Don't you see what Kishi has been saying all this time.



> exacly man. They dont need to be as old as Rikudou, as long as they have the special power necessary to be the ones who know everything.
> 
> You just mentioned another hint that its probably a summon/sage.



I did no such thing. In case you did not notice the doddering frog sage being far too young for RS is an argument against there being a sage who knew him.



> hm...wait, what makes the dragon sage evil again?
> 
> if anything, the dragon sage could have been rikudou's sage mode, imo.
> 
> and the "slug sage", is just another unconfirmed theory, like this one.



I put "evil" in quotations because I didn't want to go into it. But compare the ones the sages taught. Summons tend to match the shinobi they contract with. Oro is a remorseless killer who contracted with Manda who demanded human sacrifice for his service. All the frogs demanded from Naruto and Jiraiya was for Naruto to eat that disgusting frog food. Do I really have to explain further?

And as for the slug sage being just another unconfirmed theory who are you kidding? Kishi has made out the Sannin to be supposedly equals. One representing frogs, one snakes and the last one slugs. Two of those three animals turn out to be related to sages. And we've heard of a third place listed right along with the mythical places of origin where those two live. What do you think the odds are that the third place is the origin of the slug sage? This is far more than just an unconfirmed theory.



> nah, both of our ideas could happen, we are just discussing theories, that at this point, have everything to do with the discussion for the next chapter, after all Sasuke does seem to be at the nakano shrine. We could get the answer for our own discussion next chapter. I am so fucking excited for this .



Alright. Let's completely dominate the threat with this debate until we get tired of it.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> lol. Man, did you just deny Sasuke's bloodline or what?
> 
> Sasuke is an Uchiha, do you know to who Rikudou left that tablet?
> 
> ...



that does not seem the case it seems he is suppose to represent RS. with his whole connection to the bijuu and they thinking he is the one RS mentioned


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 24, 2013)

So I'm going to switch back from regular text to prediction because I'm at a stump

*Naruto Chapter 618*
*Team Taka and Orochimaru approach a large gate and are suddenly shocked as Karin stands near the entrance with a smirk*
*Suigetsu*: Well look who it is. Why am I not surprised?
*Sasuke*: Your in the way, Karin. 
*Karin*: Hmph. I knew all along Sasuke would revive Orochimaru, find the scroll and bring you all here. My suspicions were confirmed when I sensed your chakra, not to mention someone else's... *trails off*
*Sasuke*: What is it you want? I don't have time for this.

Then I see Karin going off on either *a)* a dramatic tangent on how Sasuke treated her and how she wants revenge _OR_ *b)* as revenge/it's her duty to not let Sasuke in . Either way I see a fight .

As for *TOWKE*- I see it as this .
After the Karin situation gives way , the group goes to the Nara/Naka whatever it's called temple . Sasuke and Suigetsu have the scroll ready for Orochimaru to use . He uses it to summon/revive TOWKE- who could be . . .
*Shisui*-this is the least accurate prediction but I've read a lot of great theories on the matter and to me it seems it fits . The only downside is Orochimaru referred to TOWKE as "those b*****ds"- as in plural .
*Rikudo Sennin's Son or Sons*- yet again , the plural issue . I see it as RS son who thought power was the key to peace ; as it matches Sasuke and Naruto's rivalry _PERFECTLY_ . But I can also see it as both . After all the tablet was left to the Uchiha right ? They probably need his sons to finish reading it .

For what they find , I honestly most likely see it as the Rinnegan . And since Sasuke doesn't have Senju DNA , _Orochimaru either slipped it or it's hidden in the shrine only where the Sons can find it_ .

Then again it could be just a sage mode , but I don't think they'd need to go to Konoha for that so .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 24, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, I did not deny Sasuke's bloodline. What you don't seem understand is that being someone's heir isn't the same as being someone's descendant. An heir is the person you entrust with your worldly possessions or in case of nobility with your title or if you so wish with your hopes and dreams for the future. Neither Sasuke, nor Madara, nor Rikudou's elder son were his heirs. They were merely related to him. Instead Rikudou made his younger son his heir and Naruto is the most recent one to take up Rikudou's hopes for the future. That is what makes him Rikudou's heir, and not the fact that he is distantly related to RS.
> 
> And this is not assumption, this is fact plain for all to see.



i think i know what is up, im my mother language(portuguese), there is no diference between heritage and inheritance, we use the same word for everything.

what i mean is that Naruto and Sasuke are both from the same heritage. As in, both are Rikudou's descendants. Now i get better what you meant by saying that Sasuke's was not Rikudou's heir, when i read it, since i am brazilian, i think that you are talking about the same meaning for heritage.

Better now?

Now tell me, why exacly cant Sasuke be one of those who will reveal more stuff about Rikudou? Dont you agree that if its the case, Madara and Obito also shouldnt have revealed anything, since they are just descendants?



> Naruto isn't Rikudou's reincarnation. Or let's say there isn't the slightest indicator that he may be. Before you continue talking about it please look up the meaning of the word heir and then remember what RS really wanted to pass on. It's got nothing to do with magical eyes.



not saying that he is. But this could be the case, the bijuus did say "Naruto is Rikudou's...", not gonna touch this though, it could go either way.



> You really don't see that Orochimaru's goals are insignificant? That all he has been searching for is only the barest hint of what's really important about RS?  Don't you see what Kishi has been saying all this time.



Uh no, what i see is that we desperately need more info on Rikudou, and Orochimaru and Kabuto did try to guess what was written on the tablet, _left by Rikudou_, and they also seem to have guessed some stuff, so, what exacly makes you think that we have no chance of discovering stuff throught him, when so far, 70% of the stuff that we know about Rikudou and all this jazz, probably came from that fucking tablet?




> I did no such thing. In case you did not notice the doddering frog sage being far too young for RS is an argument against there being a sage who knew him.



but you agree that the one who knows everything could be some form of sage, right? 



> I put "evil" in quotations because I didn't want to go into it. But compare the ones the sages taught. Summons tend to match the shinobi they contract with. Oro is a remorseless killer who contracted with Manda who demanded human sacrifice for his service. All the frogs demanded from Naruto and Jiraiya was for Naruto to eat that disgusting frog food. Do I really have to explain further?



Snakes are snakes i guess, always getting the bad fame .



> And as for the slug sage being just another unconfirmed theory who are you kidding? Kishi has made out the Sannin to be supposedly equals. One representing frogs, one snakes and the last one slugs. Two of those three animals turn out to be related to sages. And we've heard of a third place listed right along with the mythical places of origin where those two live. What do you think the odds are that the third place is the origin of the slug sage? This is far more than just an unconfirmed theory.



its not confirmed until its confirmed. Kishi could totally be misleading us to think exacly what you did.

Now think with me, you agree with the possibility that Rikudou had a sage mode, if this is the case, do you think that Rikudou had one of those three, or there was other sage mode?



> Alright. Let's completely dominate the threat with this debate until we get tired of it.



nah not saying this, im saying that this is the week to put all our theories of "the one who knows everything" on the table, so while you can "disagree" with what Aoshi said, there is a chance of him being right.

*its the time to discuss this stuff around here, since our answer could come anytime now, and this includes chapter 618. *

But if you want to reply again, and think that its some pointless spam, just pm me, i dont mind.



Gabe said:


> that does not seem the case it seems he is suppose to represent RS. with his whole connection to the bijuu and they thinking he is the one RS mentioned



you edited this post didnt you? i swear i read other thing before , something about Uzumaki not coming from the younger brother. I actually always believed that the Uzumaki were Rikudou's original clan, but looks like its not the case, still this could be misleading information, only to reveal the Uzumaki stuff later.

btw, i do believe that Naruto has something more from Rikudou, thats why i bring the reincarnation possibility to the table. Still, it could also be something like, Rikudou predicted the day that the Juubi would be revived, and that one guy, would stand against it and possibly finally manage to do what he couldnt with the Juubi, then he told the bijuus to do that thing when the time came, to help Naruto stop the Juubi somehow.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> So I'm going to switch back from regular text to prediction because I'm at a stump
> 
> *Naruto Chapter 618*
> *Team Taka and Orochimaru approach a large gate and are suddenly shocked as Karin stands near the entrance with a smirk*
> ...



I like this prediction, but when did Oro call TOWKE "those bastards"?  I only remember Sasuke calling Orochimaru "that bastard" or "that piece of shit" right before reviving him.


----------



## Doge (Jan 24, 2013)

Juubi gets released and Naruto gets told what an idiot he is for doing that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If he did really get any of Karin's blood, which was strongly implied, then he already has Senju DNA as far as Kishi is concerned. He's not one for science.



I don't recall Sasuke get any blood of Karin, all I've seen is Biting her healing his wounds. Sasuke's wounds would've been healed without biting Karin but he didnt.


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope Oro and team are at one of the places like Myobokuzan or the one where Kabuto learned sage mode. Maybe the other secret village? That would be cool. People are saying it's the Uchiha village though 
Edit: Shikkotsurin and Ryudouchi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 25, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't recall Sasuke get any blood of Karin, all I've seen is Biting her healing his wounds.



This was up for debate a few weeks ago and no consensus was made, though I argue that blood has to be involved for Karin to heal people. Given the fact that her body is completely covered in scars, it was strongly implied that to heal, one actually had to get her chakra via blood. I can't imagine bites that don't break the skin would scar that badly all over her body. 

And if blood wasn't necessary, there would be no need for mouths to be involved at all (okay I am sorry this sounds like a weird explanation, but there's no other way to say it). One would only need to grab her arm or something for the chakra to transfer, however I don't recall Karin ever healing anyone simply by touch. Unless for whatever reason there needs to be some bone-to-skin connection (???), the only way it makes sense is for the chakra to be transfered through the blood. 

Which means that whoever she heals by letting them bite her, gets some of her blood. IF that is the case, then taking Kishi's science-logic into consideration, Sasuke has Uzumaki blood now.

You have to admit that her creepy healing powers and random Uzumaki bloodline were a bit too convenient a combination for it not to mean something.



> Sasuke's wounds would've been healed without biting Karin but he didnt.



Not sure how relevant.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This was up for debate a few weeks ago and no consensus was made, though I argue that blood has to be involved for Karin to heal people. Given the fact that her body is completely covered in scars, it was strongly implied that to heal, one actually had to get her chakra via blood. I can't imagine bites that don't break the skin would scar that badly all over her body.
> 
> And if blood wasn't necessary, there would be no need for mouths to be involved at all (okay I am sorry this sounds like a weird explanation, but there's no other way to say it). One would only need to grab her arm or something for the chakra to transfer, however I don't recall Karin ever healing anyone simply by touch. Unless for whatever reason there needs to be some bone-to-skin connection (???), the only way it makes sense is for the chakra to be transfered through the blood.
> 
> ...


to be honest i dont think that bitting karin around would be enough...it would feel too forced, at least in my opinion.

Now if something happens to Sasuke because of Juugo's flesh, then its another thing.

Mainly considering the fact that Hashirama's cells were implanted right into Madara's chest/over his heart, and Sasuke got his chest torn appart. If Juugo's "sennin transformation" has anything to do with the younger brother, he already got all it takes.

And what makes me intrigued is that Kishi brought it up again, and seems to be up to explaining it at some point.

Fair enough, Sasuke also got exposed to Orochimaru and Obito, who seemed to somehow have similar goals with him when it came to senju DNA.

What Kishi could do is a compilation of situations where Sasuke got exposed to a lot of stuff, Juugo's flesh, Karin's possible blood, or even just chakra, and maybe something about Zetsu that Obito could have done when he had Sasuke at his mercy for the EMS implant.

that being said, if Kishi plans on making Sasuke get the rinnegan, it would make sense if he showed it to us in a surprise moment. Only get senju DNA is not enough, so there is something that unlocks it(near death experience?), and since we didnt discover how Madara unlocked it, the only way for Kishi at this point to show it...is making Sasuke awake it under some circunstance, right before our eyes.

Im not sure but, everything sounds too worked, too perfect, for this to not be the case, i see enough evidence to not be surprised if he awakes the rinnegan anytime soon during the upcoming chapters.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think i know what is up, im my mother language(portuguese), there is no diference between heritage and inheritance, we use the same word for everything.
> 
> what i mean is that Naruto and Sasuke are both from the same heritage. As in, both are Rikudou's descendants. Now i get better what you meant by saying that Sasuke's was not Rikudou's heir, when i read it, since i am brazilian, i think that you are talking about the same meaning for heritage.
> 
> Better now?



yup, it's better now.




> Now tell me, why exacly cant Sasuke be one of those who will reveal more stuff about Rikudou? Dont you agree that if its the case, Madara and Obito also shouldnt have revealed anything, since they are just descendants?



Oh I agree that they can reveal some, but the big RS flashback people hope for should be revealed by someone who actually knew RS and not by a couple of lines on a tablet.



> not saying that he is. But this could be the case, the bijuus did say "Naruto is Rikudou's...", not gonna touch this though, it could go either way.



You know I always wondered why so many people took that to mean he was Rikudou's reincarnation. It could be really anything. Naruto is Rikudou's successor/promised one/chosen/intern/gay friend/whatever



> Uh no, what i see is that we desperately need more info on Rikudou, and Orochimaru and Kabuto did try to guess what was written on the tablet, _left by Rikudou_, and they also seem to have guessed some stuff, so, what exacly makes you think that we have no chance of discovering stuff throught him, when so far, 70% of the stuff that we know about Rikudou and all this jazz, probably came from that fucking tablet?



Because I think we've already gotten most of what it says on the tablet and that seeing how all those who've read the damn thing or who hunt for its knowledge are so completely misguided I don't think it's the source we want. Besides I've always had my doubts on the stone tablet. 

Was it really written by RS himself? All of it? I think it was atleast in part written by his elder son and perhaps even some of his descendants. Afterall why would RS write about controlling the bijuu when read by someone with the regular sharingan or the MS? RS chose his younger son over the elder with the powerful eyes, why would he give his elder son who desired power a guide for amassing power in such an unconscientious manner?



> but you agree that the one who knows everything could be some form of sage, right?



Nope I don't, well  unless it's RS himself or his younger son.



> its not confirmed until its confirmed. Kishi could totally be misleading us to think exacly what you did.



true, but it's far more probable than the alternative.



> Now think with me, you agree with the possibility that Rikudou had a sage mode, if this is the case, do you think that Rikudou had one of those three, or there was other sage mode?



Actually I think it's the latter. RS predated the sage animals. In fact he or his younger son may have been the ones to create them instead. Think about it. If the younger son was born able to control natural energy but his descendants and students weren't, don't you think it would make sense for him to have created the three sage animals as teachers for them? I don't think such a feat would have been beyond either of them. Besides it would firmly establish that SM was the counter of the Senju created to balance MS as I've been saying for years.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 25, 2013)

The one who knows everything must be sasuke's parents or elders.. The place he reached is cemetry or shrine..

Suigetsu said that

1. They could control the war.
2. It will be a good present for sasuke

I think edo tensei 'ing the entire uchiha army. Won't they control the war with it?
Won't it be a good present for sasuke??

Well sasuke said one who knows everything.. It may not be his parents as sasuke won't say wierd stuff like TOWKE and all. 

Heres what i think. Sasuke gonna meet elders or his parents. He may edo tensei his parents thats y he needs oro. He may go to shrine. But saying he will meet SO6P and his sons are all fanfiction... If we keeps our hopes up, we will definitely be trolled..


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2013)

what is significant is that for the first time Kishi named a chapter  '  -2'....that means 'whirling and enduring' theme is gonna stay for coming weeks....the name has so much potentials...i hope Kishi will reveal many big things in the upcoming chapters...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 25, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> yup, it's better now.



good 



> Oh I agree that they can reveal some, but the big RS flashback people hope for should be revealed by someone who actually knew RS and not by a couple of lines on a tablet.



oh i definitely dont expect a full flashback or anything, even because i dont think its time for this. I just think that if this scroll does indeed have something to do with Rikudou and the possible origin/truth behind ninjutsu(since it was in Orochimaru's lair and Kabuto did say that he was after the truth behind ninjutsu), we could end up getting more background info on what really was up with Rikudou and his powers.



> You know I always wondered why so many people took that to mean he was Rikudou's reincarnation. It could be really anything. Naruto is Rikudou's successor/promised one/chosen/intern/gay friend/whatever





it was due to the circunstances, though i still think that "chosen/sucessor" is the best option, because of that prophecy.



> Because I think we've already gotten most of what it says on the tablet and that seeing how all those who've read the damn thing or who hunt for its knowledge are so completely misguided I don't think it's the source we want. Besides I've always had my doubts on the stone tablet.
> 
> Was it really written by RS himself? All of it? I think it was atleast in part written by his elder son and perhaps even some of his descendants. Afterall why would RS write about controlling the bijuu when read by someone with the regular sharingan or the MS? RS chose his younger son over the elder with the powerful eyes, why would he give his elder son who desired power a guide for amassing power in such an unconscientious manner?



yeah thats why i say that it was supposedly written by Rikudou, i honestly have my doubts myself. The only possibility that i see, if Rikudou indeed wrote it, was if he could somehow see the future(would explain what he told to the bijuus about Naruto). Its not past him, if the elder frog can...maybe the fucking tablet is even a warning, and in the wrong hands has turned into the problem.



> Nope I don't, well  unless it's RS himself or his younger son.



ah you got it as if there was another human sage, i meant another animal sage.



> true, but it's far more probable than the alternative.



following the obvious raciocin, it is.



> Actually I think it's the latter. RS predated the sage animals. In fact he or his younger son may have been the ones to create them instead. Think about it. If the younger son was born able to control natural energy but his descendants and students weren't, don't you think it would make sense for him to have created the three sage animals as teachers for them? I don't think such a feat would have been beyond either of them. Besides it would firmly establish that SM was the counter of the Senju created to balance MS as I've been saying for years.



There is this possibility too. I considered this when i saw that the four tails was the "King of the Sage Monkeys", Rikudou could have created many creatures, just like he created the bijuus. This idea makes more sense since Juubi is basically nature, so it would make sense if Rikudou somehow created sage animals throught Juubi's powers. Even the image used to represent Rikudou by Madara, had the images of some animals under him.

And yes, it could also have been the younger brother, because it would make sense if sage mode was the "body power" proportional to the eyes of the elder brother, the fact that its named "senjutsu" is a given, though in my opinion we are only seeing some trees in the forest, ie: we are only seeing the sage power of the younger brother, focused on the body and yang manipulation.

Therefore what we see from sharingan/MS/EMS also could have something to do with natural energy, after all it also came from Juubi and Rikudou. It would be focused on the eyes, and yin manipulation, with the Susanoo being the biggest "sign" of the Elder brother's original power.


the possibilities are endless at this point .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 25, 2013)

auem said:


> what is significant is that for the first time Kishi named a chapter  '  -2'....that means 'whirling and enduring' theme is gonna stay for coming weeks....the name has so much potentials..*.i hope Kishi will reveal many big things in the upcoming chapters*...



He sets up some good scenarios but fails to be execute them well.

Naruto should increase in quality in the next weeks if Kishi is going to do what I think he is.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 25, 2013)

I sorta wanna see Sasuke and Sasuke only and wrap up his whole "I wanna know everything" story.  I mean, I like Naruto and all but Obito is starting to annoy me quite a bit and even Naruto is so I just sorta need a break or else I might just lose all remaining interest in this war and I don't want that.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 25, 2013)

Plus if I have to wait any longer to see who the hell is the one/people who know everything I'll be just about done.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

I just hope Madara learns Rock Lee is completely incapable of ninjutsu before he perishes.  That would be the ultimate schooling for such arrogance.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

alltimejen said:


> I sorta wanna see Sasuke and Sasuke only and wrap up his whole "I wanna know everything" story.  I mean, I like Naruto and all but Obito is starting to annoy me quite a bit and even Naruto is so I just sorta need a break or else I might just lose all remaining interest in this war and I don't want that.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 25, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> The one who knows everything must be sasuke's parents or elders.. The place he reached is cemetry or shrine..
> 
> Suigetsu said that
> 
> ...



Whether they can control the war or not , didn't both Sasuke and Orochimaru specifically state they had no interest in the war ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Human Who Knows Everything_ 



 Yamato! Yamato! Yamato! (_I hope_)Shisui better not be alive, not that I don't love him as well.


----------



## Sotta (Jan 26, 2013)

my predictions maybe the possible percentage in chapter 618 is 70% of the scenes with the team Taka, and 30% with the war, and I hope, people who know everything is Shisui Uchiha, since Orochimaru has a jutsu "edotensei" and he might has Shisui's DNA, because he's working with Danzo , then my prediction is Shisui would talk anything that sasuke wanted, and I have one more possibility, maybe Orochimaru will also wake Izuna Uchiha, and use it to help Madara, even though he had no interest in the war, he might have another strategy and use the war to realize his goal....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 26, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Whether they can control the war or not , didn't both Sasuke and Orochimaru specifically state they had no interest in the war ?


sasuke never stated he didnt.


he actually looked pretty pissed with the fact that edo madara remained.


----------



## glassarrow (Jan 26, 2013)

More Lee in action please. You can't show him with that kick and leave it as that. I want Lee vs Madara.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 26, 2013)

Sasuke might become interested in the war after he gets his answers. I think what he finds out will make him more resolved to defeat Edo Madara/Obito.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

More Lee pwning Madara would be nice, or the Juubi going on a rampage.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2013)

I predict "Dance of the Ninjas 3" as the chapter's title.

It appears Kishi is for the first time applying this method of naming chapters, kinda like Tite Kubo does it with Bleach many times.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 26, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Sasuke might become interested in the war after he gets his answers. I think what he finds out will make him more resolved to defeat Edo Madara/Obito.



The thing is he's never said anything about revenge on Obito/Madara . He obviously resented working with him but he did tell him the truth .


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 26, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> The thing is he's never said anything about revenge on Obito/Madara . He obviously resented working with him but he did tell him the truth .



Obito helped Itachi murder his clan.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 26, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> The thing is he's never said anything about revenge on Obito/Madara . He obviously resented working with him but he did tell him the truth .



He doesn't need to. When it comes to edo Madara, his face said it all. 

About Obito, Sasuke should be there if/when Obito explains his part in the Uchiha massacre. He assisted in killing their clan, IMO Sasuke should have some part in his downfall.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 26, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Obito helped Itachi murder his clan.





AnaBallerina said:


> He doesn't need to. When it comes to edo Madara, his face said it all.
> 
> About Obito, Sasuke should be there if/when Obito explains his part in the Uchiha massacre. He assisted in killing their clan, IMO Sasuke should have some part in his downfall.



Shoot , I forgot about that . Dang .

Ana , can I see the panel for that ?
And I guess ya'll are right hahaha .


----------



## Scizor (Jan 26, 2013)

It'd be awesome if Shisui turns out to be eyelessly chilling somewhere in Konoha


----------



## Annabella (Jan 26, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Shoot , I forgot about that . Dang .
> 
> Ana , can I see the panel for that ?
> And I guess ya'll are right hahaha .


Don't worry  

 edo tensei on Madara hasn't been released..! 

After that, Sasuke has a flashback about Shisui asking Itachi to protect the village and the name of the Uchiha, he thinks about when Itachi told him that he needs to do something. Then, he says 'I see, so his hasn't stopped'  Perhaps, Sasuke will in someway fulfil what they wanted by helping defeat edo Madara? (he's a threat to the world not just a village and he's not exactly giving the Uchiha a good rep)

It was in the third power chapter, it made me think Sasuke will meet them eventually. The last page could be foreshadowing?


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 26, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Don't worry
> 
> edo tensei on Madara hasn't been released..!
> 
> ...



Ah , thanks ! 
And on that last page , wasn't Sasuke just referring to Orochimaru ?

That's definitely something to consider . I only scanned through that chapter so that probably explains why  Thanks and rep+


----------



## Annabella (Jan 27, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Ah , thanks !
> And on that last page , wasn't Sasuke just referring to Orochimaru ?
> 
> That's definitely something to consider . I only scanned through that chapter so that probably explains why  Thanks and rep+



Do you mean when he says 'the clan, the village. I'm going to see TOWKE.'?

He was talking about TOWKE not Oro, its obvious TOWKE and Oro are not the same person.
But Oro knows who it is so Sasuke is using him as means to get to 'them' (he needs Oro to use the scroll). 

TOWKE is going to help Sasuke understand the truth about their clan, and the village etc; having Madara and Obito drawn on either side of him implies that what he finds out might be related to them as well. Because Madara is a co founder of their village, ex leader of their clan and Obito is a member that helped killed their clan(still don't know why, his reason could be related to Madara) the things they did might come up. When he finds out everything, and has to make a decision it might be one that's not in their favour. I mean he has the power to control the war, he could use it against them.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 27, 2013)

The one who knows everything or Madara kick the Alliance.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sadly, since they're back in Konoha, they'll probably run into Karin or she'll come find Sasuke or something stupid.  Then Sasuke will probably kiss her, tell her he wants to make Uchiha babies with her (because of her Uzumaki blood, though he won't tell her that part), she'll fall all over her own @$$ fangirling on him again, Suigetsu will be sad, and then we'll cut away to some more drama on the battlefield. Cuz Kishimoto's stupid like that.  But probably Sasuke will really be using her with plans to dispose of her (and the rest of Team Taka) when the time is right.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2013)

Predicting that Madara might take the spotlight in the fight. Not only because he was aimed in previous chapter by the Alliance as the enemy's "head" but also because in his efforts to keep Obito alive so that he can perfom the Rinne Tensei on him he might shield him inside his Susano'o while he singlehandedly takes care of the good guys.

Though I still find the idea of Obito awakening his own Susano'o and having it attack from the other side of his dimension without giving any warming of when it is going to come out sounds pretty cool and badass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 27, 2013)

Hopefully we'll finally get some indication of where this "ones who know everything" plotline is headed.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 27, 2013)

Previewing the new Naruto chapter and answering questions and comments:

[YOUTUBE]Lne-pAqvgwg[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

What will Juubi do now that it's free of control? Will we see more of Kakashi vs Obito? And will the ones who know everything cause Sasuke to get Rinnegan or a new EMS ability?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll be thankful if it has to do with god death and the Hokages, @@


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> The thing is he's never said anything about revenge on Obito/Madara . He obviously resented working with him but he did tell him the truth .



ohhh yeah????


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 27, 2013)

MS81 said:


> ohhh yeah????



Oh dang . 
My bad ya'll , missed that . 

Anyways what do you guys think Sasuke's gonna get as his next power up ? Because EMS compared to Naruto isn't going to cut it .
I say Rinnegan .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Sasuke power-up:

We haven't seen EMS yet. We haven't even seen Madara really use it, much less Sasuke. Kishi kind of wrote himself into a hole because we are now in a situation where the upper tier (Rinnegan) is more known than the one directly below it (EMS). Meanwhile, we have seen three people use Rinnegan now. We have seen one person _show_ a single EMS jutsu, but not really use it. 

There's a possibility that Sasuke will get the Rinnegan. I don't really care either way. Kishi did leave the door open with Karin being an Uzumaki and her awkward healing style that Sasuke utilized. I just think we'll at least get to see him use EMS before he gets Rinnegan. If he gets Rinnegan, I'd say it's pretty much a given that he'll showcase EMS by defeating Orochimaru. 

I think Sasuke may learn to control his power over tailed beasts or something of the sort. Hell, the scroll may even be related to that. It would give him the perfect advantage over Naruto without increasing his power too much.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm predicting that the focus will shift to Sasuke and crew for a while with possible glimpses of the battle between Obito + Madara and the Alliance.  We should get to see/know who/what Sasuke and Oro want to reach.


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 28, 2013)

Ideally I'd like to see what Sakura is doing, but more likely it's going to be Sasuke. And I have to admit, as much as I hate him, I will like him a wee bit more if he helps take Tobito and Madara down.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we'll get a little more of the Sasuke/Oro plot and then a few shots of Madara kicking ninja asses.


----------



## Bissen (Jan 28, 2013)

I just wanna see some Oro-action 

Maybe a little more info on the Kages' state, though it kinda scares me to find out... I don't want Tsunade to die

​


----------



## Virgofenix (Jan 28, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Erm this isn't even the final arc...



How do you know?


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 28, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> How do you know?



Because this current fight is the finale of this arc, and we still have a lot more of the series to go after this.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jan 28, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Because this current fight is the finale of this arc, and we still have a lot more of the series to go after this.



What arc are you referring to? What more after this arc?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 28, 2013)

I really hope Kishimoto focus Orochimaru and Sasuke now on.
The chapter could easily go 70% them and 30% the rest  or even full chapters about TOWKE.

Juubi still has a 3rd stage and I'm sure Alliance will do shit against Tobi and Madara at this point. See them is run in circles.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 28, 2013)

Im predicting Obito and Madara beng taken out/incapaciated, but as they are, they lose control of Juubi and it goes to its 3rd and final form. 

At least, i predict that eventually...for this chapter, Im thinking it'll be almost a total shift to Orichimaru and his broad shoulders (he's trying out for the Hidden leaf football team). Seriously though, i think we'll get 2-3 pages of Alliance MAX and the rest will be Team Sasuke & Orochimaru.


----------



## takL (Jan 28, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> What arc are you referring to? What more after this arc?



i dont know if theres another arc 
but kish said the manga was not likely to end in a year and half, last summer. that means youll be still waiting for a new chap at the end of this year.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 28, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> What arc are you referring to? What more after this arc?


Juubi's evolution
Juubi's defeat
Madara's defeat
Obito getting TnJ'd
Sasuke meeting TOWKE
Oro's eventual defeat/joining forces temporarily with Sasuke just to be defeated later.

ALL that before the defining portion of the manga, a.k.a. Sasuke vs Naruto which HAS to be at LEAST as long as the war arc for anything to make sense. Because that is where things will wind down.

Do you HONESTLY see all that happening before next 4-5 years are over considering we get ONLY 40 odd chapters a year?


----------



## Virgofenix (Jan 28, 2013)

adee said:


> Juubi's evolution
> Juubi's defeat
> Madara's defeat
> Obito getting TnJ'd
> ...



That's a lot of conjecture. I'd actually say it'd be anti-climactic if it doesn't end after Tobi/Madara are defeated.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 28, 2013)

adee said:


> Juubi's evolution
> Juubi's defeat
> Madara's defeat
> Obito getting TnJ'd
> ...



yeah i don't think kishi cares to draw that much more. the naruto vs sasuke arc will be small.

less than 100 chapters are left i reckon.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 28, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> That's a lot of conjecture. I'd actually say it'd be anti-climactic if it doesn't end after Tobi/Madara are defeated.


you're kidding me right? Never mind that Naruto thinks of Sasuke every other chapter and the one defining goal of the manga is Sasuke's redemption at Naruto's hands?
You smokin' some strong shit bro 


Rac said:


> yeah i don't think kishi cares to draw that much more. the naruto vs sasuke arc will be small.
> 
> less than 100 chapters are left i reckon.



He doesn't have to care, Shueisha won't let him screw their most profitable venture like that.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 28, 2013)

adee said:


> He doesn't have to care, Shueisha won't let him screw their most profitable venture like that.



hmm. i wonder if that's how it really is. especially considering how much he's skipped already in this war arc.


----------



## Klue (Jan 28, 2013)

Sasuke-centric chapter - I'm tired of Naruto and Obito.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke-centric chapter - I'm tired of Naruto and Obito.


I agree. They're getting pretty boring.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 28, 2013)

If the chapter is only about Taka and Orochimaru(and i think it will be),then I hope that Orochimaru'll say/show to the others something interesting about this/these so called TOWNE.
(Something about Rikudou would be quite good imho).


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2013)

Personnaly, I want to know what happened to Oro's shoulders....

Is he in some "rugbyman" mode? 

This is the only thing that interest me for now...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 28, 2013)

adee said:


> Juubi's evolution
> Juubi's defeat
> Madara's defeat
> Obito getting TnJ'd
> ...



The war arc is what? 100 chapters now and still has a good length to go? You think Sasuke versus Naruto will drag on for three years? There's really nothing to do there. They fight. Naruto whines. Sasuke goes OOC and repents. The brofist or pinkie-swear or something stupid like that. End of story. Their relationship isn't exactly a complicated one and they don't even have anything to say to each other. All Naruto has is "I stalked you for four years!" and he knows a lot of why Sasuke is behaving as such already.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

The story could shift to Sasuke for the next chapters, I can't be bothered to figure out how the volumes work but if the last chapter could signify the end of a volume it'd follow Kishimoto's trend of switching up the focus throughout the arc. If that's the case then we'll end up seeing some cryptic conversations between team taka that will offer insight into the Man who knows everything. Hopefully the place is guarded. 

If the story continues with Naruto then the alliance will push Madara and Tobi on the backfoot.


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2013)

The fight between Sasuke and Naruto lasting as long as the war is fucking ridiculous. 

And I will hate Kishi for eternity if he makes a long tedious fight like that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Sasuke vs. Naruto anymore?

It looks so out of the manga now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 28, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Sasuke vs. Naruto anymore?
> 
> It looks so out of the manga now.



I still suspect that it's not going to be a repeat of VotE. The longer this war becomes, the more out of place that fight seems. I suspect the "real" fight between them will be between friends and rivals. 

Any fight between them as enemies will be interrupted or put aside when they realize they have a bigger foe to face. Granted, that doesn't change the fact that Sasuke is just going to end up a good guy again, but I'm hoping it doesn't happen via TnJ or a beatdown.  I hope Kishi actually gives the character some level of dignity and allows him to make his own decisions.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 28, 2013)

takL said:


> yea and in 2 days were seeing what shrine it is. and who they are meeting. isnt it exciting?
> 
> in the vol of shinobi which came with vol 61 (up to #587)
> kish said
> ...



takL coincidently posted what i was talking about xD

"the things that have been foreshadowed so far will take shape all at once", thats why i think that there is a high chance of the nakano shrine and the tablet being involved here. Maybe not the tablet directly, but all the comments that we have been getting and the mysteries around it.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 28, 2013)

Sasuke and the Crew walk pass the Clan's village
Sasuke mourns and remincse about the past with Itachi mainly in it
End up at the Nakano Shrine secret passage
Ninja Cats enter from the shadows


----------



## Annabella (Jan 28, 2013)

^^It makes sense for the foreshadowed events to happen together. I think Kishi will explain/make connections between alot of things through Sasuke getting his answers. 



Moon~ said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Sasuke vs. Naruto anymore?
> 
> It looks so out of the manga now.



You're not the only one! I don't want to see Sasuke vs Naruto either. 

I'll be perfectly happy with them having a chuunin exam friendly fight at the end of the manga


----------



## Revolution (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys should really be watching the Sai arc for clues.  There is a lot of them.  Danzo was in a faction called "Taka" during the foundation.  Sai gave Orochimaru a mysterious paper in an envelope by order of Danzo.  Yamato is the only survivor of the Hashirama experiment.  Come to think of it, the whole Taka faction was against the current Konoha governship and could have played a part in the Uchiha Coup, because they both had the same goal.  Could Danzo have failed or sabotaged it?(yes, I'm not the first person to suggest it, but there are similarities)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 28, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> You guys should really be watching the Sai arc for clues.  There is a lot of them.  Danzo was in a faction called "Taka" during the foundation.  Sai gave Orochimaru a mysterious paper in an envelope by order of Danzo.  Yamato is the only survivor of the Hashirama experiment.  Come to think of it, the whole Taka faction was against the current Konoha governship and could have played a part in the Uchiha Coup, because they both had the same goal.  Could Danzo have failed or sabotaged it?(yes, I'm not the first person to suggest it, but there are similarities)


WAIT, taka? are you serious o.O?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 28, 2013)

^
Lol, yes.  I'm surprised because this is old news.



Guess who else opposed the 3rd Hokage (or 4th?)  it was apparently the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 28, 2013)

The OWNE appear and stay in shadow.
OWNE: I was the one, who gave Madara and Izuna the idea about MS/EMS. 
Sasuke: Well.
OWNE: And i was the creator of the Uchiha clan. The clan is good.
Sasuke: Oh shit. Okay.
OWNE: And the village is bad. 
Sasuke: Well, i will destroy it. Goodbye.
OWNE: Wait! I know everything! You dont want to learn about the Universe or Parallel Worlds?!
Sasuke: I dont give a darn man.

It will be smthin like that.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 28, 2013)

lol, Harbor.  Thats funny.

Also in Shippuden 44 (don't know the chapter #), it ends with Yamato speculating Danzo is trying to destroy Konoha.  I'm not saying Danzo is trying to destroy Konoha,  Thats just what was said.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 28, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> ^
> Lol, yes.  I'm surprised because this is old news.
> 
> 
> ...


omg this could mean a lot 

there was so a faction that danzou belonged to called hawk, danzou insisted in killing the uchiha clan, while sarutobi wanted to do it in a passive way...maybe it was in taka's best interest get the uchiha killed, and we are brought again to the eye collection thing.

other option could be, taka belonged to the uchiha, and danzou knew more than sarutobi so he wanted to get hid of taka as fast as possible.

the fact that its called taka is important, because it could be a hint. Uchihas are all associated to birds.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still suspect that it's not going to be a repeat of VotE. The longer this war becomes, the more out of place that fight seems. I suspect the "real" fight between them will be between friends and rivals.
> 
> Any fight between them as enemies will be interrupted or put aside when they realize they have a bigger foe to face. Granted, that doesn't change the fact that Sasuke is just going to end up a good guy again, but I'm hoping it doesn't happen via TnJ or a beatdown.  I hope Kishi actually gives the character some level of dignity and allows him to make his own decisions.



I have to agree with you there. He is going to be a good guy again so it'd be better if he just switched to the good side on his own. I like Naruto and all but like c'mon! I mean if Naruto _helps_ Sasuke get back on the right path and give him all his support or whatever, I'll be okay with that but I think Sasuke should want to change on his own. He said that he wanted to understand Itachi's feelings and what made him for so far for the village so if he's still hell bent on revenge after finding out why Itachi did what he did then i'll just sorta be done 



Jeαnne said:


> omg this could mean a lot
> 
> there was so a faction that danzou belonged to called hawk, danzou insisted in killing the uchiha clan, while sarutobi wanted to do it in a passive way...maybe it was in taka's best interest get the uchiha killed, and we are brought again to the eye collection thing.
> 
> ...



The Uchiha clan were all hawks in a past life. Obvi. Expect not really but it was obvious that Danzo was against the whole Will of fire type stuff and went to rule the village in his own ways so eh.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 28, 2013)

alltimejen said:


> The Uchiha clan were all hawks in a past life. Obvi. Expect not really but it was obvious that Danzo was against the whole Will of fire type stuff and went to rule the village in his own ways so eh.


yeah we probably had, the taka faction, the root and konoha


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 28, 2013)

Birds, birds, birds... so many birds... Nejis bird of freedom, Narutos bird bullsh...jutsu, Sasukes birds, uchihas birds in past or not... im sick of it, but... because of that, neji could be uchiha+uzumaki+hyuuga=rikudou! it would be cool


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, everyone was pissed for a reason when Orochimaru kicked the bucket. There's still so much unexplained shit surrounding him and the stuff he was up to.

Hell, even while he was dead his name kept popping up in everyone else's schemes. 

Orochimaru helped everyone baked their pies, but cut a little circle underneath each pie tin so he could stick his finger inside each one. And then pull it out. And put it back in. And out. And in. And out. And in. And out. 

Right now whatever Sasuke/Orochimaru are up to is infinitely more interesting than the "war", if only because they're going to peek behind the curtain.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to see a really good fight between Sasuke and Naruto . I know for a fact a lot of us have been wanting that for a while .
But as longs as this war arc ? Between all the fighting that's a volume of TnJ


----------



## Garfield (Jan 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The war arc is what? 100 chapters now and still has a good length to go? You think Sasuke versus Naruto will drag on for three years? There's really nothing to do there. They fight. Naruto whines. Sasuke goes OOC and repents. The brofist or pinkie-swear or something stupid like that. End of story. Their relationship isn't exactly a complicated one and they don't even have anything to say to each other. All Naruto has is "I stalked you for four years!" and he knows a lot of why Sasuke is behaving as such already.



Yeah, I mean about 100 chapters for Sasuke vs Naruto. It's not just the fight. It will be all the build up to it, humongous amounts of tnj on both sides, the actual fight, the conclusion. I say even if Kishi gets shit bored, that's not less than 70 odd chapters, or in broader terms, 100 odd chapters before Naruto finishes (i.e. mid to late 2015?)


----------



## freeforall (Jan 28, 2013)

I probably wouldnt mind a full switch over to Sasuke.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope kishi switches to sauce and the ones who know everything are completely different characters lile jashin.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm expecting a major plot twist at some point before the manga ends.

- The older brother (Uchiha) was the one who wrote the tablet. He wrote it so his clan could in the future reform the Juubi. His plan was to come out of the shadows and claim what he thinks is rightfully his whilst the others did his dirty work. If this scenario occurs I expect TOWKE is the older brother.

- Rin never died. In fact, the Rin Kakashi killed was a Zetsu clone on orders by Madara. She appears at some point in the war and Obito converts back to being a goodie. Madara is not happy at all that Obito wont ressurect him; he launches a super powered attack at the alliance however it is blocked by both Kakashi and Obito; somehow with them two fighting together and both fully mastered their Mangekyo they are able to unlock Obito's Susano to block the attack.

- Whatever Sasuke finds out from TOWKE will make him realize his Uchiha ancestry and thus will realize that it should be him and him alone that should be the Juubi host. Towards the end of the manga Sasuke (who at this point has just managed to defeat Madara) will somehow become the Jin and will fight Naruto who, at this point, has combined Kurama and all the chakra which was given to him from the tailed beasts into a 'good' version of a Juubi, a beast entirely different, or simply a super powered Kurama.

- Somehow Orochimaru succeeds in his plan to take Sasuke's body over. He even is able to use the power of the Juubi to amplify his own attacks. This was Oro's plan all along ever since part 1. Naruto and co. beat his ass and somehow Oro dies but Sasuke is returned to normal. The Naruto vs. Sasuke fight happens again much later however this is not a fight to the death but simply a fight to determine which of the two are stronger. 

These are a few I can think of


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 28, 2013)

adee said:


> Yeah, I mean about 100 chapters for Sasuke vs Naruto. It's not just the fight. It will be all the build up to it, humongous amounts of tnj on both sides, the actual fight, the conclusion. I say even if Kishi gets shit bored, that's not less than 70 odd chapters, or in broader terms, 100 odd chapters before Naruto finishes (i.e. mid to late 2015?)



There are 52-53 weeks in a year . That'd be 2 and a half years give or take break weeks .
Ugh . I say 15-20 chapters I could handle , but even that's enough to push it if it goes like this arc is .


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 28, 2013)

Time for a long term prediction: Most of part two has been a distraction from the overarching plot. Juubi/Akatsuki will be defeated and the main plot not seen since the Chuunin Exams picks back up.[sp]Little bit of Sasuke, little bit of Naruto. Followed by Juubi's fall from grace. Sasuke emerges from TOWKE as a stronger person. He vows to avenge Obito and Madara, fights Naruto. Sasuke loses. Enter the final arc.[/sp]

Next chap feels like a Sasuke chapter. Sasuke investigates some ruins. We get yet another revelation that changes our viewpoint of past events.[sp=my gut says]You know how the village thought that Naruto was evil? They weren't wrong.[/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and predict we won't see much of Sasuke in the next chapter, and will deal with Naruto and co. taking down Obito who will not have been hurt/damaged by Rock Lee's attack.

I want to say Madara, too, will still be here to fight, but I have a feeling he will be "gone" until he is revived. So the chapter will focus on Naruto and Obito, and possibly their past some more.

We might be given a panel revealing, again, just how far Sasuke has fallen and then some more wasted panels of them going to "the" place.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 28, 2013)

Im sorry. If kishi doesnt switch to Sasuke. It would be torture. They arrive were they are suppose to be going. And he just decided to continue with this catastrophe of a fight


----------



## Trojan (Jan 28, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Im sorry. If kishi doesnt switch to Sasuke. It would be torture. They arrive were they are suppose to be going. And he just decided to continue with this catastrophe of a fight



617 was the end of that volume. I think we will spend the whole next 10
chapters with Sasuke, maybe we'll see some scans of Naruto's fight though. @@


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Im sorry. If kishi doesnt switch to Sasuke. It would be torture. They arrive were they are suppose to be going. And he just decided to continue with this catastrophe of a fight



The manga has done it before, as well as other manga, so it will most likely happen that way.

Although I would not say it would be torture, it would be very boring and idiotic if it did go such a way, especially since they "tease" us with Sasuke's panel.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Half of the entire chapter will comprise of Naruto and co still dealing with team Uchiha (and spamming his chakra like whore. ) and half would be unto Sauce and Orochimaru exploring the ruins of whatever name of the place they're in, discussing about whatever the scroll is about. 

Also, when is the next chapter going to be out again?


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kishi allude to Sasuke joining the war? If so, it's only natural that we take a break from this battle to see what he's up to - at some point.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep, tomorrow is certainly a Sasuke chapter folks....

I've read Kishi's horoscope.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Wouldn't it be cool if TOWKE's a kid?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict that through some awesome twist team snake aren't in Konoha to meet the one who knows everything.

They're in that old Uchiha hideout city. (It'll turn out to be their old clan grounds before they moved to Konoha decades ago.)

And the one who knows everything is the cat king.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

i hope information about madara is revealed. confidential information


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

^ That sounds...exciting... 



Klue said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kishi allude to Sasuke joining the war? If so, it's only natural that we take a break from this battle to see what he's up to - at some point.



I think he said Sasuke and Naruto will meet during the war, which kind of implies that they will meet up before these villains go down (if Obito, Madara, and the Juubi are all defeated here, there isn't exactly a war left to fight). 

I figure we're going to get a Sasuke break to see what he's up to, probably for 2 months or so, maybe 3 if we include one or two scattered Naruto-centric chapters. Then we get Orochimaru and Obito being fought more or less simultaneously, which gives Sasuke time to arrive on the field while the war is still going on. Whether or not it's the same day or if there is a retreat is unknown, though I'm guessing on the latter. 

I know that seems long but the Naruto/Obito fight has been going on for an entire year now. Kishi obviously is in no rush with it (Obito has lasted at least ten chapters longer than we all expected him to and still doesn't look like he's going to succumb to TnJ anytime soon). Having the tides turn against the good guys off-panel is also something he seems to like to do when Madara is involved, so a Sasuke switch right now for an extended period makes sense.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if TOWKE's a kid?



Lol, only if it's someone like Near at young age. However it might be possible one of the Sage's sons died at young age.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict another chapter of Sakura being ignored.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict Kishi binding 'what sasuke can see' to 'what naruto do' more together. Something about Rikudou's boys, light chakra and dark chakra et cetera. We might even get a cliffhanger in the end.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if TOWKE's a kid?



This reminds me of the Sasuke novel, when he dreams about that boy who says he's the single witness of the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan, he seemed to know alot of stuff 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It turned out that the boy was Itachi in the end




I predict Sasuke says something about what he wants to know again, maybe we'll find out more about how he feels/what he's thinking. Just facial expressions and vague observations from Oro are not enough! I want Sasuke to speak for himself.

Also, we find out where they are and who owke is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> This reminds me of the Sasuke novel, when he dreams about that boy who says he's the single witness of the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan, he seemed to know alot of stuff
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi ganked that idea.

Imagine Orochimaru's face when he finds out who it is.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi ganked that idea.
> Imagine Orochimaru's face when he finds out who it is.



Oro's face would be something like  then  at the idea of getting trolled by two Uchiha boys, at the same time


----------



## Escargon (Jan 29, 2013)

They will enter a shrine and Sakura will show up causing a shitstorm.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...I predict the one who knows all is Sasuke's future son.

Dun Dun Duhhhh!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...I predict the one who knows all is Sasuke's future son.
> 
> Dun Dun Duhhhh!!!



I predict he has pink hair.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I predict he has pink hair.




Cannot be. Only orange, blonde or red. Also, I wouldn't be surprised Nakano shrine is actually the place where Rikudou Sennin died and passed his will to his sons.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi ganked that idea.
> 
> Imagine Orochimaru's face when he finds out who it is.



it's Orochimaru's scroll so he probably knows who it is.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Pffft, I'll probably be the only one happy than. I don't flip flop like most of everyone in here wanting Sasuke. I didn't want Sasuke before, I didn't want Sasuke last Wednesday and I don't want Sasuke now. I enjoy the manga MORE without Sasuke.



To each their own opinion. But if this is true. And your not in denial. Everyone has to realize that the current status of this manga is shit mode due to the majority of this Naruto Arc.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...I predict the one who knows all is Sasuke's future son.
> 
> Dun Dun Duhhhh!!!



Sasuke will be shocked

I predict he will have black hair and be called Itachi jnr ofc dark hair gene is dominant, especially among Uchiha


----------



## Xin (Jan 29, 2013)

In case we stay at Sasuke, I predict the ceremony of summoning "The one who knows everything", but we will not know who he is until next week.

In case we switch back to Naruto, I predict Gai/Rock Lee vs Madara, Kakashi/Naruto vs Obito. Juubi rampage.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke will get the cliffhanger again.

This chapter will be made up Naruto's nonsense.

Next chapter will be some weird ritual/summoning. Cliffhanger will be a shadow of the One(s) Who Know Everything.

Chapter 620 will have the identity of TOWKE.


----------



## Xamork (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict that TOWKE is the Sage of Six Paths. Sasuke's question is: "What is a shinobi?"

Who knows more about what a shinobi is supposed to be than the one who travelled the land to teach Ninshū and is the very founder of ninjutsu?

Therefore, I think that next chapter we will get to see Orochimaru starting the Edo Tensei summoning of him.


----------



## vagnard (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kishi allude to Sasuke joining the war? If so, it's only natural that we take a break from this battle to see what he's up to - at some point.



Year of Kakashi


----------



## JH24 (Jan 29, 2013)

Although I'm interested to see more about Sasuke and the others, I also hope Kishimoto won't take a break from the Naruto/Madara fight. I don't think I could take another several week break like with Sasuke/Itachi. If only because a part of the Tobi/Naruto fight was actually skipped back then.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Huh? There is a Naruto vs Madara fight?

Last time I checked, Madara wasn't even bothering.



It's time to move beyond the shit that is the war.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

Ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats, ninja cats.

Come on now, I've  got my Sasuke, now I just need myself some ninja cats.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

People need to stop saying towke.

Only shows how clueless they are.

It is them.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 29, 2013)

People expectations are too big on this whole matter imho.

Personally i suspect that the location they have traveled to is Ororchimaru's first lab hidden in konoha.

It might even be in the root bunkers or something. I mean both oro and danzou had the same idea about senju and Uchiha power. They had to get it from somewhere this might be the orgin to all oro madness.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Orochimaru's first lab is a shinto shrine?



No.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hidden.

He said a hidden lab.

Why couldn't be be hidden with it's entrance found in the shrine?

He never said that it was the shrine


----------



## Xin (Jan 29, 2013)

What would be the most possible answer to the question who "the ones who knows everthing" could be? 
I would say the two sons of Rikodu


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

vagnard said:


> Year of Kakashi



Lol, good point.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Too lazy to read the entire conversation, but VIZ translated it as: "The All Knowing."

Probably Rikudou, as in his tablet.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Too lazy to read the entire conversation, but VIZ translated it as: "The All Knowing."
> 
> Probably Rikudou, as in his tablet.


Orochimaru's goal is Rikudou so the scroll must have something related to him.

My body is ready for some Rikudou info


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> It's not the The One Who Knows Everything, it's The *Ones* Who Know Everything. You're a few people short.



HMMMMMMMM I like where this is going


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Orochimaru's goal is Rikudou so the scroll must have something related to him.
> 
> My body is ready for some Rikudou info



Orochimaru's goal is Sasuke's body.

The perfect body.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> It's not the The One Who Knows Everything, it's The *Ones* Who Know Everything. You're a few people short.



Interesting.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll play it safe with my bet:

Either new characters or Hokages.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

How is that interesting when we already knew that.

Some people.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

Hokages incoming! They all not revealed enough.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> How is that interesting when we already knew that.
> 
> Some people.



I was under the impression that Sasuke was referring to a single person, as VIZ alluded to.

Obviously.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Orochimaru used "them" while talking to Sasuke afterwards.

I think Viz used the same speech too.

Edit: I also remember takL saying Oro used "them" in a rude way.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Orochimaru used "them" while talking to Sasuke afterwards.
> 
> I think Viz used the same speech too.



Just checked after catching your post in the Convo thread and you're right.

I wasn't aware of that, so this is news to me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> I was under the impression that Sasuke was referring to a single person, as VIZ alluded to.
> 
> Obviously.



The raw said yatsura so basically "those guys" or "those bastards" when Oro was talking about them.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Must be younger/elder son.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Orochimaru's goal is Rikudou so *the scroll must have something related to him.*
> 
> My body is ready for some Rikudou info



It must be, Oro wanted to gain knowledge of all forms of ninjutsu so he probably researched RS. 

When Sasuke first saw the scroll he said 'this is it, the all knowing', he could have been thinking about RS since that's who the ninja world started from, he founded ninjutsu, the Uchiha and Senju clans originate from his sons, that's where the curse started from etc

I reckon RS/sons could give Sasuke his answers about everything and he could also gain some power up from them.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Could be RS too. 
Its either one of these 3.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I reckon RS/sons could give Sasuke his answers about everything and he could also gain some power up from them.



Some?

If he meets the creator of all, he'll gain the most powerful power up ever seen.

Haha.

Gosh.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Orochimaru used "them" while talking to Sasuke afterwards.
> 
> I think Viz used the same speech too.



"those fellows/bastards". and then so did sasuke too. 
perhaps at first sasuke thought of a person mentioned in the scroll and represnts the bunch.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Some?
> 
> If he meets the creator of all, he'll gain the most powerful power up ever seen.
> 
> ...



I meant some power up_s_, I forgot to write the 's' to make it plural and yeah they'll be extremely powerful.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

So.. should we wait for Evil or was his comment in Convo thread all for this week? 

At least he said what's basically the chapter is about.




Klue said:


> Just checked after catching your post in the Convo thread and you're right.
> 
> I wasn't aware of that, so this is news to me.



It's alright. 



takL said:


> "those fellows/bastards". and then so did sasuke too.
> perhaps at first sasuke thought of a person mentioned in the scroll and represnts the bunch.



Whoa so you say they can be an organization?


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke said the all-knowing as per viz.



all knowing? i guess viz did it again.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

No, bunch = them.

Not as organization.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

@ moon they can be. but not necessarily an organization. for instance if u meet hashirama ull see other hokages as well. if naruto meets you kulama'll see you as well.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

takL said:


> all knowing? i guess viz did it again.



What's wrong with it?

Know everything and all-knowing is basically the same thing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

takL said:


> moon@ not necessarily an organization. for instance if u meet hashirama ull see other hokages as well. if naruto meets you kulama'll see you as well.



Oh, my bad, I understand your point now.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> Know everything and all-knowing is basically the same thing.



Actually, I think you're right. 

Sasuke said: It's time to see the all-knowing.

I assumed he was referring to a single person.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

All-knowing is up to interpretation.

It can be used for one or more than one.

Oro confirmed them in the next chap so no excuses.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> All-knowing is up to interpretation.
> 
> It can be used for one or more than one.
> 
> Oro confirmed them in the next chap so no excuses.



Whether do to an error in translation, failed comprehension on my behalf, or a product of my absentminded nature: "them" is still news to me.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> Know everything and all-knowing is basically the same thing.



to know everything regarding sasukes qs and to be all knowing are quite different imo.

even rikudoh sage wasnt certain what the true strength/force would be like.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so hyped for the chapter. Kishi better deliver. 

God Tiers will finally enter this series.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

What if the men who knows everything are Obito and Madara, because of the tablet?
They will be able too controle the war by infusing themself with Senju dna and controle the Juubi or in an advanced form.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

takL said:


> to know everything regarding sasukes qs and to be all knowing are quite different imo.
> 
> even rikudoh sage wasnt certain what the true strength/force would be like.



I don't think it's supposed to be taken too literally, like, knowing everything about the universe.

But you need to know a lot since Sasuke is questioning the root of it all.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Whether do to an error in translation, failed comprehension on my behalf, or a product of my absentminded nature: "them" is still news to me.


This has come up a ton of times before, but Japanese doesn't have .  Number marking is optional in the language.  So, often times statements in the manga will be "the person(s) who know fun" in Japanese, and the translator just has to decide based on context whether the noun is plural or singular.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it just means that they know about the past of the Uchiha Clan, which is all Sasuke really cares about.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Except that Sasuke didn't ask about the Uchiha, so no.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

if it's more than two people i'm hoping oro discovered a way to communicate with the spirits trapped inside death god. i bet all the kages know everything about what sasuke wants to know. about madara. about the massacre.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Hexa said:


> This has come up a ton of times before, but Japanese doesn't have .  Number marking is optional in the language.  So, often times statements in the manga will be "the person(s) who know fun" in Japanese, and the translator just has to decide based on context whether the noun is plural or singular.



 not in this case. it dif sounded as a certain human being to jp readers wheh sasuke said that.


Sutol said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be taken too literally, like, knowing everything about the universe.
> 
> But you need to know a lot since Sasuke is questioning the root of it all.



all knowing=omniscient
sasukes qs are what is a clan, what is a village, what is shinobi, what was  itachis mind which made him want to protect knonoha that much.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jan 29, 2013)

just hope it's a sasuke chapter 

naruto plot has been going around in circles 

sasuke is the my story, the big plot, the wildcard


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict more prick teasing about who Sasuke is meeting. 
Naruto continuing his talk with small amounts of fighting. 

I am hoping one of the villains gets a almost fatal blow. 
Setting up next chapter as the end for one of the pair.


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> It's not the The One Who Knows Everything, it's The *Ones* Who Know Everything. You're a few people short.



*ONES* = *SONS*


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be bummed if TOWKE wouldn't be revealed tomorrow and we'd just hear Naruto's speech again. I really wish for some actual development to come.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> Know everything and all-knowing is basically the same thing.



Depends on whether or not you consider implications. "All-knowing" implies a divine, supernatural, or super-human status in English, whereas "knows everything" is merely human. I don't know how it's handled in Japanese though, but it could be a clue. Anyone know the exact word used offhand?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2013)

I never really got something, so what was in the scroll that Suigetsu found?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I never really got something, so what was in the scroll that Suigetsu found?



A power that could let them rule the world.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict a Sasuke chapter.It's unbelievable but I am actually excited about the next chapter.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Rainfall said:


> *ONES* = *SONS*



wow thats true. arent u clever?



PikaCheeka said:


> Depends on whether or not you consider implications. "All-knowing" implies a divine, supernatural, or super-human status in English, whereas "knows everything" is merely human. I don't know how it's handled in Japanese though, but it could be a clue. Anyone know the exact word used offhand?



sasuke(in chap 592): 一族(=a clan)..里(=a village)...全てを知る人間に会いに行く(=  thingsim going to meet the human being that knows all (about those).


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so evil just clarified that its indeed them.it also means this chapter will be a sasuke related one?and perhaps its RS sons after all?


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> so evil just clarified that its indeed them.it also means this chapter will be a sasuke related one?and perhaps its RS sons after all?



it sounded like he said there were a few more than 1. which would be more than 2.

maybe it could be both rikudo and sons.

i'm hoping it'll be all the previous hokage.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

So...chapter dedicated to the Sauce? Fuck YEAHHHH


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

my opinion on TOWKE


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> A power that could let them rule the world.



And what was that power? will they use it? Or did saskay discarded it?


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 29, 2013)

How do people know that this will be Sasuke centred chapter? And that we will see *"them"*?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got a theory about the one(s) who know everything.

I reckon they'll be linked to whatever it is which is equivalent to the Uchiha's stone tablet.

Since if the Uchiha had a rock which can tell them everything in regards to their eyes then the senju must also have had some sort of comparable item.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope madara starts to bring out his big guns in this chapter like PS, Wood dragon, Mokuton clones and Meteors.  

Compared to that, the juubi is pretty boring even if it can nuke 10 mountainranges in one attack.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> How do people know that this will be Sasuke centred chapter? And that we will see *"them"*?



Evil commented that it's not 1 person but a few.

Evil usually has the chapters or spoilers early for some reason.

So we concluded he was most likely talking about it because he had it already.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2013)

sauce chapter?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

if it is indeed about the hokages, i am sincerely wondering how will they talk to each other? 

sasuke: yo, blond bitch, i have a few questions 
minato: dude, i know you hate naruto and i  am naruto's father but..... have some fucking manners boy 
sasuke: i knew there was a reason i hated you more than the other hokages 
tobirama: fucking uchiha and there hatred 
hashirama: sasuke, right? you remind me of madara 
hiruzen: you still around and you took sasuke? 
orochimaru: yup. and btw......
hiruzen: what?.
orochimaru: itachi failed and sasuke is evil now 
hiruzen:


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> if it is indeed about the hokages, i am sincerely wondering how will they talk to each other?
> 
> sasuke: yo, blond bitch, i have a few questions
> minato: dude, i know you hate naruto and i  am naruto's father but..... have some fucking manners boy
> ...


  

Please let it be the hokages !!!! And then Hiruzen can tell Sauce that he's half Sarutobi and he'll learn Sarutobi Sasuke's jutsus


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Please let it be the hokages !!!! And then Hiruzen can tell Sauce that he's half Sarutobi and he'll learn Sarutobi Sasuke's jutsus



that would be the ultimate troll


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> if it is indeed about the hokages, i am sincerely wondering how will they talk to each other?
> 
> sasuke: yo, blond bitch, i have a few questions
> minato: dude, i know you hate naruto and i  am naruto's father but..... have some fucking manners boy
> ...



 

They will say Sasuke that he has to fight them and win if he wants to get answers. 

After Sasuke beats Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato the greatest shitstorm on this board will begin.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> They will say Sasuke that he has to fight them and win if he wants to get answers.
> 
> After Sasuke beats Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato the greatest shitstorm on this board will begin.



I'm pretty sure people would get mental breakdowns again like with the Kabuto fight.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm still not sure about it being a "full" Sasuke chapter. Evil's spoiler this time was too spesific.

I'll go with %50 Sasuke %50 Naruto.

i hope it's %100 sasuke though


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> They will say Sasuke that he has to fight them and win if he wants to get answers.
> 
> After Sasuke beats Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato the greatest shitstorm on this board will begin.



you reminded me to add kushina to the convo if she is indeed sealed with them  

it would be like this:

kushina: and here i thought you and naruto would play with each other 
sasuke:....
kushina: what are you looking at? 
sasuke:..... orochimaru, your seeing this, right?
orochimaru: yes, but what is wrong? 
sasuke: why is there a fucking giant talking tomato in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
kushina: but i am not fat anymore. why did he call me by my old nickname? 
sasuke: stop talking. your freaking me out!!!!! and making me hungry


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2013)

But the Hokages are living happily inside the death gods belly lol. They are all having a party with orochimarus arms too.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> you reminded me to add kushina to the convo if she is indeed sealed with them
> 
> it would be like this:
> 
> ...



I'd be actually interested in Sasuce reaction to Kushina being _another _Uzumaki out there. He doesn't know Yondaime's wife was one.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Who cares about Kushina?

And if it's the Hokages, they're not gonna fight.

Death God = Eternal hell.

Sasuke will have his fun with these bitches.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2013)

I can only imagine if Minato is shown again.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

The idea of the souls being in the Shinigami's belly for eternity is kind of retard too, i guess there will be some point that they can rest in peace right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder what Minato thinks about his old student's situation now.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> But the Hokages are living happily inside the death gods belly lol. They are all having a party with orochimarus arms too.



id love to see it.

to think that the shiki sealing has sealed  kokages and yin chakra of kulama. apart from the arms of oro...no real enemies...


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I wonder what Minato thinks about his old student's situation now.


well, if orochimaru does know who tobi is and tells minato...... 

minato: orochomaru, you mean i fought a fucking 16 year old kid and died cause............ his crush died? and she didn't even return those feelings?


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 29, 2013)

That wasn't clear, that they were talking about 'they'?

Mmm, maybe because in the english translation was diferent, but in Japanese you could totally see that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

mods be deleting posts 


btw, i am almost sure that we will be seeing sasuke this week, but i dont know, maybe kishi will troll us...if we could at least have certain of where they are, we would have a lot of stuff to discuss this week.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, i am almost sure that we will be seeing sasuke this week, but i dont know, maybe kishi will troll us...if we could at least have certain of where they are, we would have a lot of stuff to discuss this week.



i wonder if kishi is doing the whole "sasuke" thing in fractions. each chapter, we get a panel or a page of them.

for example, we get this chapter a page of the uchiha symbol being on the building


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.

First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

YEEESSS HOKAGEEESSSS

HASHIIIII

MINATOOOO


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.



OH MY...FUCK YEAH!!! Hokages bitchesssssssss


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

FFFFFF HOKAGES YEAH! Just what i has hoped for!

FINALLY MY PREDICTION HAS CAME TRUE. Even though it was predicted all along the whole internet, i never believed that Time Travel or Elders crap


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

You guys are so quick to assume you know who they are, I haven't even revealed the first person yet or the accompanying members.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Woot hokages?!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.



lol, kushina not there


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke talking to the hokages !!! Kishi I <3 you!


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke releases the HOKAGES!!!! Hashi is back!!!??? what will Madara say


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> You guys are so quick to assume you know who they are, I haven't even revealed the first person yet or the accompanying members.


Where are they, the Shrine? Oro lab?


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> You guys are so quick to assume you know who they are, I haven't even revealed the first person yet or the accompanying members.




Well the first is Hashi for sure


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.


Yamato rather than Hashirama then?


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol, kushina not there



Nope, she isn't. I guess I should probably post the first picture before you guys get ahead of yourselves.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Well the first is Hashi for sure



or an uchiha with hashriama DNA


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Yamato rather than Hashirama then?



 Please no.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.



u know that we know who they are evil, the fucking lame kages

if not.. then madara and idk who else

edit:

wait wtf. wtf does yamato know about anything?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamato hybrid theories confirmed


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

ROFL, Why Yamato.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought Yamato was dead/on the verge of death 

He defs wasnt in Konoha


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Nope, she isn't. I guess I should probably post the first picture before you guys get ahead of yourselves.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



yamat.................. what the fuck is this shit? 


or do you mean some other guy with hashirama DNA?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Nope, she isn't. I guess I should probably post the first picture before you guys get ahead of yourselves.



Where are they please tell.
Obito's hideout?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> ROFL, Why Yamato.


Yamato was part of Orochimaru's experiments and was part of ANBU.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

who could the other three be?? 

One is Yamato I can't even.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Well maybe wood kekkei genkai doesn't only belong to Hashi after all.

He might be a new character, a Senju.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

What could Yamato possibly know guys . Give me Hashi or GTFO


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Yamato was part of Orochimaru's experiments and was part of ANBU.



ahhhh so that is why sasuke needed oro. maybe the place is orochimaru's old hideout in konoha 


but why do the experiments know any............ RS clone with hashirama cells


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Shisui, Danzou, younger son maybe?


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> I will reveal the four people known as the ones who know everything.
> 
> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.



When you said that "this person has some massive wood", I immediately assumed that it's either Hashirama or Yamato... But when you said "that the ladies would die for", I kinda have some second thoughts.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

hashirama makes a lot more sense than yamato. not only because he's responsible for uchiha and senju = konoha, but because we're at the end of the story and there's so much we don't know about him and madara


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it seems like there can be another person other than Yamato who succeeded the experiments made on him?

IDK, this wait is killing me.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

yamato? i thought he is still inside... gedo mazou?
and "the ladies die for" remind me Madara surely.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Nate River said:


> When you said that "this person has some massive wood", I immediately assumed that it's either Hashirama or Yamato... But when you said "that the ladies would die for", I kinda have some second thoughts.



charasuke with hashirama DNA? 



Harbour said:


> yamato? i thought he is still inside... gedo mazou?
> and "the ladies die for" remind me Madara surely.



so the other 4 are uchiha too? could be like the last 4 leaders of the uchiha clan.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my first post since the creation of my account in over 6 years. Long time lurker.            In nature of these recent posts and speculation, my guess of the 4 OWKE:  Yamato, Tobirama, and two characters we haven't seen.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the second most anticipated thing after Tobi's identity and surely will cause a huge storm on here. Especially if They're not Hokages...



Roxa5 said:


> This is my first post since the creation of my account in over 6 years. Long time lurker.            In nature of these recent posts and speculation, my guess of the 4 OWKE:  Yamato, Tobirama, and two characters we haven't seen.



Even the oldies started posting!

I'd love if Tobirama was there, we seriously need to know a lot more about him. And maybe Uchiha or Uzumaki clan leader


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamato fusing with Hashirama!


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

what lady dies for Yamato 

okay, so the other three could be people that oro summons..? they're in his lab right?


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe they edo'd danzo.

wood. check.
ladies die for / get stabbed through the heart. check.
3 other people. could be the other elders + one more.

okay. maybe i'm reaching too far.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> This is my first post since the creation of my account in over 6 years. Long time lurker.            In nature of these recent posts and speculation, my guess of the 4 OWKE:  Yamato, Tobirama, and two characters we haven't seen.



Let one of them be Sarutobi Sasuke please !


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> so the other 4 are uchiha too? could be like the last 4 leaders of the uchiha clan.


no, i just interpreted the Evil statement


> First, this person has some massive wood that the ladies would die for.


Its fit Hashirama perfectly, because he has massive wood, the ladies (irony, Madara) would die for.
Yamato has much less impressive wood, and i dont know anyone who would die for it.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> what lady dies for Yamato
> 
> okay, so the other three could be people that oro summons..? *they're in his lab right*?



the place they are at is destroyed so it makes more sense than an uchiha place because, if i recall right, orochimaru did fight sandime in his old hideout


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Let one of them be Sarutobi Sasuke please !



Would be the best thing ever. I'm not joking, i wanted this character to appear since his first mention, especially since im a big Sengoku Basara fan, and the Sarutobi Sasuke there is awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

holy shit man, i am so excited to see Hashirama finally talking stuff, i wanna observe his true personality


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Would be the best thing ever. I'm not joking, i wanted this character to appear since his first mention, especially since im a big Sengoku Basara fan, and the Sarutobi Sasuke there is awesome.



i wonder how orochimaru would talk with two sasukes  hey sasuke, listen to sasuke. sasuke has some stuff to ask you sasuke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

My brain can't connect how Yamato can be in Konoha right now.

He fused with Hashi and broke out ?



Jeαnne said:


> holy shit man, i am so excited to see Hashirama finally talking stuff, i wanna observe his true personality



He is not Hashi, someone who uses his DNAs.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> charasuke with hashirama DNA?



Gurararara!



AnaBallerina said:


> what lady dies for Yamato



Am wondering' 'bout that too y'know.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Who's the second, third, fourth one? xD
And why is there four of them if they arent the Hokage?


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Would be the best thing ever. I'm not joking, i wanted this character to appear since his first mention, especially since im a big Sengoku Basara fan, and the Sarutobi Sasuke there is awesome.



Exactly. And why would Kishi have mentioned this late in the story that Sasuke is named after Sarutobi Sasuke?

Last time he revealed a main chara was named after someone (Naruto after gutsy ninja) it played a big part in the story.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Let one of them be Sarutobi Sasuke please !



This would be very clever. I've noticed that people seem to oppose the relevation that it may be Yamato, however if you think about it, it could coincide with the current plot quite well. He could be Hashiramas answer to Obito, which he's already halfway there.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> My brain can't connect how Yamato can be in Konoha right now.
> 
> He fused with Hashi and broke out ?


i can't get how yamato knows anything?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe they are at Orochimaru's lab which in Yamato was been created?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

wait, how could it even be yamato?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah another Senju with wood kekkei genkai would be interesting.



Jeαnne said:


> wait, how could it even be yamato?



Evil posted a picture of Yamato and called us jumping to gun when we called Hashi.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe Yamato was hiding his true personality all along, let hiimself be kidnapped and act like so. Maybe he's the most overpowered character of Narutoverse. 

And since Orochimaru and Yamato know about themselves since Yamato was born, it would be a good idea for Sasuke to bring Oro with him.

IT WOULD BE FRIGGIN HILARIOUS ROFL


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Yeah another Senju with wood kekkei genkai would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Evil posted a picture of Yamato and called us jumping to gun when we called Hashi.


well could still be the younger brother, but then its 4 people...


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Man I hope Hashirama comes back. So we can see a Madara- Hashi rematch. *gasps*


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

If Hashirama returns I bet Madara senses his return.

In which case things will FINALLY start getting good again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

we must see Hashirama back at some point, its frustrating to see Madara and not Hashirama too


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

If its a new character then it must be someone which found out GrandMadara's cave, maybe Hashirama's corpse is even inside that thing?


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil, you got me confused. 

How is Yamato in Konoha? Or is he somehow summoned along with the Hashirama-tree-thing he was fused to? Is there another clone? Too many questions!


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 29, 2013)

I like Yamato but I would prefer Hashi and the other hokages. If Sasuke & co can talk to Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato why can't they talk to Hashi? It just doesn't make sense. Unless we see some weird Hashiyama fusion.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm more interested in who are 2nd and 3rd  
Someone with wood is kinda expected but the others??.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Wood manipulation might have existed way before Hashirama, it might be like the EMS of the Senju clan


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I'm more interested in who are 2nd and 3rd
> Someone with wood is kinda expected but the others??.


Zetsu, Younger Son?
Danzou?
Maybe Shisui if he truly wasn't dead and replaced his arm with Zetsu arm.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Doesn't make sense to me... Yamato was in Tobi's hideout last time we've seen him, near to Hashirama... Why are they going in Konoha to meet a man which he would be theoretically on the other side ? :/


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Grey Zetsu appears.

As the land itself he knows everything.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Within all of the years of keeping up with the manga, if Tobirama isn't given an appropriate backstory/purpose, I'll consider it a gigantic fail on Kishis part. Right now is his opportunity to redeem that.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Evil, you got me confused.
> 
> How is Yamato in Konoha? Or is he somehow summoned along with the Hashirama-tree-thing he was fused to? Is there another clone? Too many questions!



Or why would the ladies die for him.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

More important - how Yamato can be the one of those, who knows everything?

I bet on Evil tricks.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil is screwing with us guys, I bet he didn't like how we immediately knew the four are the hokages .


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> More important - how Yamato can be the one of those, who knows everything?
> 
> I bet on Evil tricks.


Nobody bother backstabbing Evil, his clues are always correct.


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

The Hokage are in the Belly....


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> Nobody bother backstabbing Evil, his clues are always correct.



He didnt say it was yamato though, he just posted a pic of yamato saying he got some senju dna.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

One of them is Rin, remember her body was special too. 



Fay said:


> Evil is screwing with us guys, I bet he didn't like how we immediately knew the four are the hokages .



He knows about the predictions, he shouldn't have started with wood then.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Seeing Evil post just about made my day.

Considering the first one seems to be Hashirama, I think it's pretty likely that it's the 4 previous kage... or maybe not.

Maybe it's Hashirama and 3 tree activists.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

its the Azure Dragon


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> One of them is Rin, remember her body was special too.


I would like too try that body for a night.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe the panel was of Yamato because they mentioned him, not because he was actually there..

and can't the death god be summoned anywhere..?


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe they can controle the war via Yamato and his statue?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.


Who's that? 
One of the old Raikages?
Shisui.    ?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



Kagami Uchiha? Or that Akimichi dude?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

So here are my thoughts:

- Someone like Yamato who was experimented on about Hashi's DNA.

- A wood kekkei genkai user we haven't seen before.

- Yamato fusion with Hashirama tree.

and my favourite

-Hashirama himself


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

Tobirama, huh?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.


well now thats confusing


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



Do you mean second person, or second hint at the first person. This is crucial.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, *fought with* Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



I know you evil.

That means it's someone who was on their team at some point rather than an enemy.

So it's either Tobirama or the other genin in the team.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



Kagami Uchiha? Or wait that Akimichi dude in the flashback?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

rude dude...? Homura (the one with koharu all the time)..the elders


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



I don't remeber Homura being particullary rude. 

OK! OK!

Kagami Uchiha


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> Who's that?
> One of the old Raikages?
> Shisui.    ?



Tobirama...


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

It's Homura Mitokado.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Do you mean second person, or second hint at the first person. This is crucial.



Second person.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i still think its the hokages


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Here goes Kagami Uchiha!!!

First time i hear of this "Evil" guy (First time participating in a real spoiler discussion here), but each time he posts it makes me smile.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey mods, do you want to edit the opening post to include Evil's posts.

Since I doubt he's trolling...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

but it would make sense if they are the four of the six besides hiruzen and danzou.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]

If we assume Kagami was killed in Uchiha extermination than it all leaves:

Akimichi Torifu.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

^ You sure found that quick, Moon~. 



Jeαnne said:


> i still think its the hokages



Me too. The first had wood, and the second fought along/with Sarutobi, Koharu, etc. and there are _four_?


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

These are defs the kages 

Can't wait to see Sauce reacting to them


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay. I mean I suppose Homura would be the best bet. One of the elders was expected. Maybe the 4 individuals is a mix of what everyone wanted, some part of Hashi (Yamato), an elder (Homura), a kage (Tobirama), and someone we haven't seen or perhaps a mentioned face such as Shisui or Kagami.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

but one of them has wood...unless kagami experimented on his body like danzou?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Akimichi Torifu.



Kagami's the spitting image of the grumpy cat meme.

So it's gotta be him Evil's referring too as the second person.


----------



## Recal (Jan 29, 2013)

It's the kages.  Gotta be...


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to assume that this is too obvious for Evil to be talking about the four hokages. Because if it's them the first clue immediately took everything away. Instead I'm going to pin my hopes on the four generations of Uchiha clan leaders.



Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.


1st: ??? Izuna?
2nd: Uchiha Kagami the second generation leader of the Uchiha.
3rd: Fugaku?
4th: Shisui/Mikoto?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Huh... everything seems to point to past Hokages, but I'd still like a riddle about the third and the fourth.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

was one of them even rude?
still bet on tobirama. he is pretty brutal man.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

im not sure these are the hokages but one of them is a senjuu for sure.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think Homura has a rude personality. Kagami is probably dead. So that leaves the Akimichi guy?


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

definitely hokages.

it has to be people who are very old and know many secrets about uchiha. and orochimaru has to have something against them too.

but also. the descriptions 1 and 2 fit danzo and homura respectively.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil is it a full Sauce chap or do we go back to the battlefield?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

the third clue might determine who they are..or not.

I prefer the hokages though its too obvious, i think the elders will be a little disappointing, but could be.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

anyway i do hope RS will have something to do with it somehow.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

If they were Hokages, I'm sure Evil would go with the route he chose with Obito reveal. (a cryption with letters not clues)

Because these are too obvious for being clues and we know Evil's style.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> anyway i do hope RS will have something to do with it somehow.



Doesn't seem likely if it's just konoha citizens.

The scroll however most certainly does.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

if Hashi thinks of Madara when he speaks to Sasuke

it could be the hokages but the first clue made it easy to guess, could Evil be playing with us


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> anyway i do hope RS will have something to do with it somehow.


well lets see how it will play, if they are at the nakano shrine by any chance, Sasuke might at least read more of the tablet.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

if one of them has wood than im sure the senjuu/uchiha stuff will come up.with it theres a chance for a RS mention.at least a mention.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> if Hashi thinks of Madara when he speaks to Sasuke
> 
> it could be the hokages but the first clue made it easy to guess, could Evil be playing with us



He did the same for Obito.


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> if Hashi thinks of Madara when he speaks to Sasuke



For sure Hashi will think of Sasuke as a better looking version of Madara


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait guys, so what happened to the "Yamato being one of the 4"? Forgotten already? =/


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...How much does anyone want to bet team snake ends up in a bar with the four hokages?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He did the same for Obito.



you mean he made it an easy clue? or that he led you in the wrong direction before revealing it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Omg if I get HashiMada...

Hokages please.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> you mean he made it an easy clue? or that he led you in the wrong direction before revealing it?



His first clue confirmed it and then he posted more and people didn't think it could be.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I'm at least content we'll finally get to see TOWKE. That's a relief.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Now i think about it.
Isnt Yamato almost at the same age as Kakashi/a bit younger?
Maybe Rin's special body was also made by Orochimaru along with Yamato's?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

lets it the be Hokages, it has so much potential


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...How much does anyone want to bet team snake ends up in a bar with the four hokages?



yeah i'm sure that would go down well. considering orochimaru is responsible for 3 of the 4's imprisonment.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He did the same for Obito.



Chapter 599 was crypto from Kishi's volume talks, he directly said it was Obito, didn't mislead anyone.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

yamato and someone from elders will be disappointing for me. kishimoto said that we will enjoy the new-old characters.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Chapter 599 was crypto from Kishi's volume talks, he directly said it was Obito, didn't mislead anyone.



Eh then it was the one where Tobi said he got his eyes from Kanbei bridge, the chap before.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


How boring random characters. :/
The guy with the glassess looks likes the ''all knowing'' type.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

"nidaime sama"


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...THE NIDAIME!!!



Now we just need to know if the other two is Hiruzen and Minato...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Koharu then if not Nidaime?



Seraphiel said:


> Eh then it was the one where Tobi said he got his eyes from Kanbei bridge, the chap before.



He was always a Tobito supporter and gave clues according to that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


well looks like its not the hokages so 


or you are trolling with "nindaime" there


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> How boring random characters. :/
> The guy with the glassess looks likes the ''all knowing'' type.



Erm, those 2 are the elders Sasuke wants to kill.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so its nindaime ,hashirama and the other 2 are the otehr 2 hokages?
the 4 hokages for sure?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...Oh fuck.

If it's the hokage's there isn't any way that won't be the cliffhanger... 

WAI!? This is gonna be such a long week.

Anyways this better explain the apparent weakness of Oro's edos.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil can you tell me if theres a mention of RS this chapter?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



the elders? 

but why does sasuke need orochimaru for? it is driving me nuts 

or is it izune or nidime or who evil? why are you so evil?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> so its nindaime ,hashirama and the other 2 are the otehr 2 hokages?
> the 4 hokages for sure?


its either the hokages or danzou's and hiruzen's buddies


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 29, 2013)

It has to be Tobirama. PLEASE KISHI. pek


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's the elders then how will sasuke even be able to talk to them without trying to kill them first?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well looks like its not the hokages so
> 
> 
> or you are trolling with "nindaime" there



that's it. any reference to minato means it's the hokages


----------



## Kusa (Jan 29, 2013)

Holy shit,did I just read *Hokages*

This would have so much potencial  I hope it's true


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I confused Koharu with Homura. 



Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and *Koharu* to name a few.



He is a dude.

I guess the other half of elders, Homura.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

You can ignore Koharu, she's not one of the people who know


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Omg if I get HashiMada...
> 
> Hokages please.



i wonder if hashirama talks about madara as much as madara talks about him


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

imagine if they free the hokages and edo tensei them


Sasuke and Hashirama arriving at the battlefield, Naruto and Madara looking at their lovers...


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Second, this rude dude was a badass ninja, fought with Sarutobi, Danzou, and Koharu to name a few.



nidime it is then


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> You can ignore Koharu, she's not one of the people who know



But we don't ignore Homura?

So is it Homura then?


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Uchiha Kagami was one of those seven so it's not conclusive that it's Niidaime, but if it is I'm waiting to see how Kishi will explain why the hokages would say anything we don't know yet


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> These are defs the kages
> 
> Can't wait to see Sauce reacting to them



This is a case where I want to see the others reacting to Sasuke:

Hashirama: "So Madara finally found someone desperate enough and had kids, huh?"

Tobirama: "A Uchiha what are you doing out of your part of town?"

Hiruzen: "Sasuke get away from Orochimaru he's a terrible missing nin who wants only to destroy Kohona!!!"

Minato: "Ah so you're Mikoto and Fugaku's son how are your parents and Itachi doing I hope they're in good health?"


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> You can ignore Koharu, she's not one of the people who know


So its tobirama?!
Where are Sasuke and Orochimaru the Shrine? Or one of Oro's lab?


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

It's either the old squad + yamato

Or Hokages


----------



## NW (Jan 29, 2013)

IT'S MOTHERFUCKING KAGAMI. 



Jeαnne said:


> lets it the be Hokages, it has so much potential


But he wouldn't trust them.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if they free the hokages and edo tensei them
> 
> 
> Sasuke and Hashirama arriving at the battlefield, Naruto and Madara looking at their lovers...



Yeah:

Alliance, Naruto, Madara, Obito, Sasuke, Orochimaru, Juugo, Suigetsu, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, Orochimaru's arms, and Juubi in one place 

This character overload would make me even forget about Madara and Obito actually being there.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

sasuke doesn't want to anyone alive. he would not bring orochimaru with him.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> You can ignore Koharu, she's not one of the people *who know*



Damnit Evil.

Now I'm wondering if there's a hidden clue in this somewhere.

Like that ending.

You didn't say who know everything but who know. They all know something specific huh?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

It's kind of confusing, the clues can be easily interpreted as Hokages.

I'd love to see it but if it was that obvious then Evil wouldn't be rolling around here this much.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

YES!!!!!! YAMARAMA IS ARRIVING!!! I CALLED IT 

SO IT'S:

1.YAMARAMA
2.Homura
3.Koharu Fire Daiymo? 
4.Torifu


----------



## kteo (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a Orochimaru way.

Hashirama => Yamato
Tobirama => Edo Tensei

Who is the next?? Curse seal investigation maybe?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

the third person is obviously the god of shinobi


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

No Worries said:


> IT'S MOTHERFUCKING KAGAMI.
> 
> But he wouldn't trust them.


he could always try to force them to say the truth with his EMS


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

I bet the next clue is about monkeys and leaves us confused about whether it's Hiruzen or his father.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



Hahahaha Hiruzen!!!


----------



## Yamato (Jan 29, 2013)

YAMATO!!!
I miss him...
It'd be crazy if it was him....

TAICHO!!!!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



God of Shinobi at the end


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe there is just one who knows everything, and them are supposed to the just the others...kagami would be the one so


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

so 3rd is saratubi  he fought orochimaru who attacked konoha durring that chunin exam... and he was the one who wanted to stop the masacre of uchiha


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



Hiruzen wtf

These are hokages so we were right all along.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone care to bet that if it's the four hokage that Minato will use Hiraishin to disappear before Oro can place the seal to control him?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

definitely seems like the kages then.



Hero of Shadows said:


> This is a case where I want to see the others reacting to Sasuke:
> 
> Hashirama: "So Madara finally found someone desperate enough and had kids, huh?"
> 
> ...



 their conversations will be amazing. Minato will meet Sasuke 'my son chose such a good kid to be friends with' 'how is your elder brother?' 

edit

hiruzen probably told the other hokages about the massacre


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

just imagine smthin like this guys

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL][/IMG]



it would be so badass


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



Lol Danzou's back? 

Well It can't be Hiruzen because of Shiki Fuujin...unless Orochimaru found a way to reverse it?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

So its the hokages?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2013)

Err durr

Could either be Danzo or Hiruzen


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

To be fair if they are Hokages why Sasuke and his team needed to go to Konoha? If Oro has some jutsu that allows him to talk to the Hokage's souls then why couln't he use it everywhere he pleased or at least in one of his hideouts where he may have materials(if any are necessary) to perform such jutsu? I doubt it is Yamato either as he is in Obito's hideout which is far away from Konoha.

They are most likely old guys associated with the elders(and perhaps one of them too) like the guy with glasses, Kagami, The fat Akimichi, and maybe someone else who is close to them.

Most likely the Hokages will return in some shape sooner or later but it doesn't look like it will be now IMO.

And most of all I really doubt Oro can resurrect them as ET doesn't work and neither of them has the rinnegan. So no Hashi VS Madara rematch, Sasuke VS Minato or Tobirama VS Oro despite how many would enjoy such battles.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

It's the four Hokages I'm sure of it now. 

Can't wait to see Minato's reaction to Tobito.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> just imagine smthin like this guys
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



oh god minato


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



How good to know Hiruzen wasn't so oblivious to what was going on in Konoha, if he can count as TOWKE.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



Well, hello again Danzou XD.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Lol Danzou's back?
> 
> Well It can't be Hiruzen because of Shiki Fuujin...unless Orochimaru found a way to reverse it?



Danzo was never Hokage. He was a hokage candidate. I hope Evil knew that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok everything tells me that its the Hokages!



But it could still be Danzou in the third clue


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



Danzo or Hiruzen?


----------



## BisonLlama (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



... Danzou?

Probably not, since he wasn't officially a Hokage.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I can see how these four would allow Sasuke to rule the world.

EDIT

Crap, it could be Danzo from a unique point of view...

Evil you're evil with these clues!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



hiruzen it is


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

still Danzou was a hokage for a short time...as he went to that hokage meeting... and he was not sealed in that shiki fujin so it might be him


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

why are people saying danzu?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> still Danzou was a hokage for a short time...as she went to that hokage meeting... and he was not sealed in that shiki fujin so it might be him



Sixth Hokage Candidate (六代目火影候補, Rokudaime Hokage Kōho)

He was never Hokage.


----------



## Lasker (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if they free the hokages and edo tensei them



If so, Minato migth be another Jinchuuriki ? I mean, he has sealed half of the Kyubi within him.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Danzou also had wood I suppose, so he could also be the first one.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

they are at the hokage graveyard to get DNA and summon them?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

This is going to be really good if they indeed turn out to be Hokage.

More insight to Minato

Possible Madara vs. Hashi flashback

Tobirama's background.

Missed Hiruzen a lot


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Lasker said:


> If so, Minato migth be another Jinchuuriki ? I mean, he has sealed half of the Kyubi within him.



and oro seals the other half of kyuubi in sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

The other half of the kyuubi will finally come around


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

The Hokages would certainly make the most sense.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

Just waiting for the minato clue now to confirm its really the hokages


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> ... Danzou?
> 
> Probably not, since he wasn't officially a Hokage.



Except that he was, even if it was later revealed that he probably used genjutsu.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> This is going to be really good if they indeed turn out to be Hokage.
> 
> _*More insight to Minato*_
> 
> ...



finally, he will have a unique personality


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Except that he was, even if it was later revealed that he probably used genjutsu.



Nope he wasn't, he was just the Hokage Candidate my good sir. He even said himself that once the Kages accept him as Alliance leader nothing would be able to stop him from being acknowledged as Hokage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

minato is the only one that can confirm everything, looks like


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

If it is the Hokage... I wonder if it's actually the hokage's souls from the shinigami or just some leftover imprint they've all left somehow.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The other half of the kyuubi will finally come around



if naruto has the evil half then we will see the good half kyuubi. right?


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> The Third Person, well, he was a Hokage, he was involved in the Uchiha Massacre, and he died fighting one of Konoha's enemies.



HIRUZENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN   

Kishi is so good to us


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Except that he was, even if it was later revealed that he probably used genjutsu.



Oh shit.

But he is dead too?

Oro will Edo tensei him maybe?


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Not the Hokages. It's Tobirama's old squad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> if naruto has the evil half then we will see the good half kyuubi. right?


no, the personality is the same on both halfs, right?


Naruto just convinced the half of kurama with him, the old one could stay the same


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG, it is really interesting!  the hokages?!!


----------



## Fay (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The other half of the kyuubi will finally come around



Well guys, here is your answer to Sasuke's power up 

I want to see Sasuke's kyuubi mode so bad already


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

So Yamato, Homura, and Danzou so far? 



Or the Hokage.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> no, the personality is the same on both halfs, right?
> 
> 
> Naruto just convinced the half of kurama with him, the old one could stay the same



or maybe the old one would TNJ sasuke to be good


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

There is only Minato left.

Let's see if Kishi blesses us with Hokages return.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Except that he was, even if it was later revealed that he probably used genjutsu.


Dont tell me that he actually Kotoamtsukami'd the shit around and escaped death from Sasuke and Obito.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Nope he wasn't, he was just the Hokage Candidate my good sir. He even said himself that once the Kages accept him as Alliance leader nothing would be able to stop him from being acknowledged as Hokage.



Doesn't matter. Evil's post means that we can't exclude him based on this distinction because he apparently didn't think of it when he wrote the clue.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

I can somehow see that squad members of the hokages are beign resurrected...so for mantos squad all that left is Rin xD


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...Prepare yourselves guys.

If it really is the hokages this place will crash.

Anyways they better have a rockin' entrance.

(I wonder how many pages this thread will end up at? )


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Doesn't matter. Evil's post means that we can't exclude him based on this distinction because he apparently didn't think of it when he wrote the clue.



That's why I asked if he thought about it. I was not denying the possibility of it being Danzo


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Well guys, here is your answer to Sasuke's power up
> 
> *I want to see Sasuke's kyuubi mode so bad already *



hell no !!! he already has Susano... if sasuke gets other kyuubi part... then kishi should give naruto Susano to balance it out !


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> or maybe the old one would TNJ sasuke to be good


WAT A TWEEEEST




Fay said:


> Well guys, here is your answer to Sasuke's power up
> 
> I want to see Sasuke's kyuubi mode so bad already



i still have my doubts, the scroll itself has a power too.


If Sasuke get yin kurama, i think he will just control it.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> There is only Minato left.
> 
> Let's see if Kishi blesses us with Hokages return.



thank orochimaru for his return


----------



## azn7136 (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> if naruto has the evil half then we will see the good half kyuubi. right?



Naruto has the yang half, or the "good" half. And look how full of hatred that was lol. It also sort of makes sense, showing how when Naruto first controlled the Kyuubi's chakra, it was full of "life energy", which is synonymous with the yang half.

The Yin half must be so much more worse! But I wonder how they will bring the Hokages back from the Shinigami's stomach?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Fay said:


> Well guys, here is your answer to Sasuke's power up
> 
> I want to see Sasuke's kyuubi mode so bad already



me too 


just for the convo between kyuubi and sasuke :rofl


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I want each page of the chapter to be dedicated to the Hokages entrance.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I want each page of the chapter to be dedicated to the Hokages entrance.



knowing kishi, it will be:

16 pages of naruto shit.

1 page of sasuke/hokages


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Sixth Hokage Candidate (六代目火影候補, Rokudaime Hokage Kōho)
> 
> He was never Hokage.






Yup Orochimaru is haxx.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

If Oro unseals RDS then shit will go down lol.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

its probably the hokages or Tobiramas squad


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

and you guys know what it means? if its the hokages, Orochimaru will be recovering his arms too!


----------



## Raikume (Jan 29, 2013)

If Kishimoto settled with Minato that would ruin the whole "Belly in Darkness" stuff ... Just saying to anyone who predicts it's him.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamato, Homura, Danzo, ? Seems a random group to me.... It gonna be the hokages, better that...


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

We are at the end of the Manga. I can't see Kishimoto introducing a ton of new characters.

So, I'm going with the Two Sons. Easy.

The start of the Uchiha Vs Senju fight, the start of everything.. The beginning of everything for the Uchiha.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

So Oro will get his arms back then  it's no wonder he was so willing to help sauce.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be

_He was a Hokage Candidate_.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

if its indead the hokages...then there is no bloody point in minatos and kushinas sacrafice... nor saratubis to seal the other 2 kages and himself.... so I kinda hope its not them as it would ruin the plot so far ;/


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



shit... Yamato, Homura, Danzo, ?

meh what a bored team...


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

the orochimaru get back his arms make sense. he need full potential fight. so one more ticket into the hokage's box.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow seriously?  Danzo bleh.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



So basically.... It's just fucking Danzo and bunch of other random people and not the Hokages? Goddamnit Kishi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



Thank you good sir


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



OH WTF HOW IS HE ALIVE?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



what? no sandime? 


wait, sandime was a candidate technically before becoming hokage so


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.


well now thats disappointing


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so its danzou?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Did Danzou really escaped from Sasuke and Obito by KotoAmatsukaming them?


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Tobirama's old squad confirmed


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

So, Danzou is definitely one of the 4..? then it can't be all the kages in the death god


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

I suppose Edo Tensei will happen then.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

i would lol pretty hard if oro gets his arms back. 

200 chapters too late. everyone is stronger than him now.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> So basically.... It's just fucking Danzo and bunch of other random people and not the Hokages? Goddamnit Kishi.



no, two are the first and second. the third is danzu.... or evil is trolling?


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

what if it is Jiraiya?! He was a hokage candidate. Orochimaru+Jiraiy, all three sannins come together.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> Did Danzou really escaped from Sasuke and Obito by KotoAmatsukaming them?



That'd be hilarious


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Danzou doesnt exacly need to be alive


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> shit... Yamato, Homura, Danzo, ?
> 
> meh what a bored team...



Homura is still alive, you should replace him with Kagami.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamoto fused with Hashirama
Homura
Danzou

bleh.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2013)

I want the RS's sons.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Danzou doesnt exacly need to be alive



I doubt any of them are


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

WOW  F**** DANZO IS ALIVE? DANZOOOOOOO!@?!#?%^!@$?%>!@$? Or he will reappear?!$?!#


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

You people are stupid.

Danzou was last seen lying down a table, lifeless, armless, and eyeless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

I have my doubts that Kagami is alive, for example


Maybe Sasuke really needed Orochimaru because of this, maybe its not edo tensei, but its something that gives access to Danzou

Or maybe, they didnt even meet "them" yet

Some guy brought up the idea that they would be going to Danzou's lair under konoha


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Where are you all getting this Yamatorama stuff? Someone link Evil's post for that.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

danzou sealed himself. how he can appear?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> what if it is Jiraiya?! He was a hokage candidate. Orochimaru+Jiraiy, all *three sannins come together*.



tsunade is not even there 

but tsunade could be dead by now so the first, second, jiraya, and tsunade?


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> I suppose Edo Tensei will happen then.



yes.

yamato
danzou
kagami
akimichi dude

because if koharu isn't there then neither is homura. imo. unless she died of old age off-panel.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> You people are stupid.
> 
> Danzou was last seen lying down a table, lifeless, armless, and eyeless.



So it's Edo Tensei.

Also you should really calm down with the name calling.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke already met Danzou.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so Yamato,danzou and kagami?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2013)

What no Izuna?! I'm quitting this manga!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

If Danzou is appearing then there will be Edo Tensei.


----------



## kteo (Jan 29, 2013)

Orochimaru experiments:

Hashirama => Yamato
Tobirama => Edo Tensei
Danzou => Sharingan implants and Hashirama Cell

Who is the next?? The new Juugo?? Kimimaro??


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Sasuke already met Danzou.



but danzou didnt want to tell anything to him... as sasuke just wanted to kill him... so now as edo tensei he might force him to talk all the stuff that happened


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamato, Danzo etc. just sound way too random. I still hope it's the Hokages or the sons of RS.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be
> 
> _He was a Hokage Candidate_.



technically all hokages were hokage candidates at one point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

the good thing about it being them, is that we will finally discover what really was up during the massacre time


----------



## gershwin (Jan 29, 2013)

A bunch of old people?  Dammit. At least i hope Kagami is there.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2013)

Did he actually change that clue or just said he probably should?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jan 29, 2013)

I always believed, Danzo is still alive, his death was absurd


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm very disappointed guys...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 29, 2013)

There goes my Tobirama dreams. Was fun while it lasted.

EDIT: Oh wait NOPE.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Rac said:


> technically all hokages were hokage candidates at one point.



Not really, Tobirama flat out proclaimed Sarutobi Hokage on the spot.


Yes I am being a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about this. But I enjoy it


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.



you fucker, you specifically put him talking about the third


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing about it being them, is that we will finally discover what really was up during the massacre time



We already got like 100 chapters of flashbacks from the Uchiha massacre. I swear I'll fucking kill Kishi if he gives us more Uchiha massacre flashbacks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.



You did it again 

He mention 3rd in there.

The Yamato pic was saying Shodai

Homura and Koharu calling Nindaime

And now Danzou saying this 

Can't wait for fourth, it must be somehow Minato related.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil...

Did Danzo say something which is making you question whether or not he was fully hokage or not?

Is it even Danzo or the third!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.



danzu talking about the 3rd hokage......... damn, your trolling me 

did this candidate have a sharingan?


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> Did he actually change that clue or just said he probably should?



I can, I just thought more people would see it if I just posted what it should be.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Not really, Tobirama flat out proclaimed Sarutobi Hokage on the spot.
> 
> 
> Yes I am being a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about this. But I enjoy it



but i'm sure before they decided he was a candidate.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

uchiha/senjuu stuff incoming with the group.meaning rikudou stuff for sure.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i still hope for the hokages , give us the clue for the fourth!


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Nope, she isn't. I guess I should probably post the first picture before you guys get ahead of yourselves.





Evil said:


> Maybe this will help.





Evil said:


> You can ignore Koharu, she's not one of the people who know





Evil said:


> I still think Danzou was a Hokage, but whatev's.


So, Yamata, Homura and Danzou as of yet. 

Although funnily enough, the previous Hokage are all mentioned in the text balloons.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2013)

Danzou being one of the characters is terrible. 

Kishi promised new characters.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

So danzo confirmed for but who else?


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

It just HAS to be the Hokages.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

4th clue will be the one sealing the deal.

He must be from Minato's generation.

All these guys are talking about hokages.

Evil plz.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> You did it again
> 
> He mention 3rd in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Btw, these are the guys of the taka faction, looks like


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> So, Yamata, Homura and Danzou as of yet.



Actually all of them are mentioning 1 hokage.

Homura is mentioning Tobirama

Yamato is mentioning Hashirama

Danzo is mentioning Hiruzen


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> It just HAS to be the Hokages.


so much potential


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

The clue for Minato might be something related to the night of the kyuubi attack..we still dont know where all the adult uchiha were on that night


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



Minatoooooo


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



Yeah... it's the Cat Lady.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



ramen guy


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



Minato or Kishi dies.


----------



## kteo (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



If he is Itachi......


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jan 29, 2013)

The palpable feeling how everyone is wanting TOWKE to be the four Hokages and not Tobirama's team


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

its kagami , or SHISUI? 



I WANT THE HOKAGES


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> what if it is Jiraiya?! He was a hokage candidate. Orochimaru+Jiraiy, all three sannins come together.


Obviously the first clue is about Jiraiya.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to be so excited about the 4th person.



who is he?izuna?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

Fourth person is rs himself! !!


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe Kushina


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

This is starting to look bad...


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually all of them are mentioning 1 hokage.
> 
> Homura is mentioning Tobirama
> 
> ...


Yeah, I edited that in just too late/slow. >.<



Sutol said:


> Are you playing stupid?
> 
> Are all of you that dumb?
> 
> ...


Not sure what your deal is...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually Kagami, Homura, and Danzou sound like the perfect people to reveal everything.

They were behind plenty of stuff that involved the Uchiha clan and were the guys that orchestrated the clan's massacre.

RS sons know nothing that would interest Sasuke. The Hokages also do not know more than the elders. Out of the Hokages only Tobirama was possibly conspiring against Uchihas if Tobi was saying the truth. Hashi was just the leader of an opposing clan, Hiruzen was forced by his council members to agree to the massacre, and Minato was just a good guy who would never involve himself with dark stuff as that would shit on his golden boy image.

So Danzou and company. I wonder how Danzou survived...if he did.


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Are you playing stupid?
> 
> Are all of you that dumb?
> 
> ...



Calm down. All the clues could be both.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> who is he?izuna?



Inari's adoptive father


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



My god, the tension is killing me.

(And I know the spoilers are gonna be better than the chapter. )

Anyways BamFlash or Jiraiya time.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Maybe Kushina



evil says kushina is not one of them so no "tomato " jokes


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its kagami , or SHISUI?
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THE HOKAGES



You wanted the tengus originally.

Now you have no choice clearly.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.


It really is the hokages.


----------



## Sora (Jan 29, 2013)

yes it's the hokages!!!!


----------



## kteo (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



JIRAIYA?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

MY BABY IS BAACCKK


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



naruto :amazed


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Okay it's official, the ones who know everything are the Hokages.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Because people needed the 4th clue to realize who they are.

Or they'd continue to blabber Danzou.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> So, Yamata, Homura and Danzou as of yet.
> 
> Although funnily enough, the previous Hokage are all mentioned in the text balloons.



So, if we go by the pictures we have the 3 hokages, and the fourth person = fourth hokage? How fucking awesome would be to have the four of them together.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Boom! Minato!


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Jiraiya-sama!!


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



So minato? Or jirayia?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2013)

Jiraiya or Hokages.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so its the hokages?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato is the master of rasengan

It's the Hokages then


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.


So it's either Bamflash or Ero Sennin 



SPOILER PICS D;


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

and the plot officialy goes to hell...with the death sealing jutsu.... so minato and kushina died for nothing it seems... and if those are edos that can be controled... then its total nonsense...


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato will speak of Itachi


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> so its the hokages?



Looks like it


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Minato?....

......... 

Well Jman also fits the criteria.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.


ok, its either minato or jiraya


i say its the hokages 



Sutol said:


> You wanted the tengus originally.
> 
> Now you have no choice clearly.



if i have to choose between danzou and the hokages, i obviously want the hokages , i always expected them to come around some time

and meet "them" is just the start


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2013)

No one else could possibly fit as well as the four Hokage, anyway. I mean, Sasuke is supposed to find all these people in one place, within a chapter and the number is kinda obvious...


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

its probably teh 4 hokages.or its jiraya.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil will post a picture about Jiraiya talking about Minato, just saying.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

4th pic = jiraiya talking about minato?


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Huh didn't know Kakashi had the toad contract 

Man I'm going to love Sasuke and Minato being in the same place and the blue balls some people are going to get from Minato not killing Sasuke


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

So I guess it's not ET but some sort of Shiki Fuiin manipulation.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Gonna laugh if it turns out to be Jiraiya.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Jiraiya probably


----------



## Shattering (Jan 29, 2013)

The Hokages??? mmm this could be interesting, SOOOOOOOOO Sasuke is gonna stomp the four hogakes in their prime form and spit on Naruto's tier??? I like it


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, the four hokages it is. Jiraiya didn't know jack about the Uchiha massacre. Now let's see how Kishi explains why those four would tell us anything about the Uchiha massacre we didn't already know and why Sasuke is willing to accept their word when he puts everything he was told by the likes of Kakashi off as Senju propaganda.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

The Hokages are the only group of four that makes ANY sense to be the ones who know everything anyway. Evil's clues are so obvious that it's kinda confirmed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Gonna laugh if it turns out to be Jiraiya.



But he had no answers, all his life he just put his faith in others and did nothing to stop the hatred spreading.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 29, 2013)

YES Sauce meets the Hokages.  Just what this manga needed.  It has so much potential, I just hope Kishi can pull this off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> and the plot officialy goes to hell...with the death sealing jutsu.... so minato and kushina died for nothing it seems... and if those are edos that can be controled... then its total nonsense...


they dont really need to be edo tensei'd


maybe they will get inside the death god, Sasuke needs Orochimaru to do something crazy, it could be anything.


Also, if its edo tensei, they would need 4 people with them to use as sacrifices.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jan 29, 2013)

If its Jiraiya, then I am ok with that.


----------



## kteo (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato give a Poke to Itachi coming soon


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

so oro will manage to summon their spirits from the death god belly?


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Jiraiya?


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

We'll probably get a pic of Jiraiya talking about Minato (or vice versa).


----------



## Kusa (Jan 29, 2013)

So it's yellow flash


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Well, the four hokages it is. Jiraiya didn't know jack about the Uchiha massacre. Now let's see how Kishi explains why those four would tell us anything about the Uchiha massacre we didn't already know and why Sasuke is willing to accept their word when he puts everything he was told by the likes of Kakashi off as Senju propaganda.



No it's Danzou.



You can ditch that Uchiha Invasion theory by the way.


----------



## NW (Jan 29, 2013)

Dammit, it's the hokages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> so oro will manage to summon their spirits from the death god belly?



Yeah I assume he will, and then they fade away like Itachi after the talk is done.

Time to see hashirama's bulging wood and his personality.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

So, he's summoning all dead guys with Edo-Tensei.

Danzou
Jirayia
YamatoClone (And through him, activating memories stored in Hashi's DNA)
Akamichi

The scroll is a way to take control of Edo-Tensei's. 

Sasuke will use it on Madara, and thus kill Tobi.

Then Sasuke and Naruto VS Madara.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

If they are Yamato, Homura, Danzou and Jiraiya i will explode!!!!


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty obvious that it would be the hokages, unless it's all a lie lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh and I repeat myself, anyone care to bet that Minato will use Hiraishin to disappear before Oro can place a control seal within him?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sooo excited to see Hokages together. 

I hope this is the full chapter not cliffhanger or some shit like that.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> No one else could possibly fit as well as the four Hokage, anyway. I mean, Sasuke is supposed to find all these people in one place, within a chapter and the number is kinda obvious...



sasuke, orochimaru, minato, hiruzen, nidime, and sandime in the same place at the same time. 

sasuke's side story just took a big shit on naruto's battle with obito


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and I repeat myself, anyone care to bet that Minato will use Hiraishin to disappear before Oro can place a control seal within him?



No because I think it won't be ET but just the souls.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and I repeat myself, anyone care to bet that Minato will use Hiraishin to disappear before Oro can place a control seal within him?



What makes you even think that they'll be in control of themselves?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> so oro will manage to summon their spirits from the death god belly?



orochimaru is just that good


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's really the Hokages, how did they all negate the Shiki Fuujin?

See? This thread is more live when Evil posts...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

its the Hokages.

the people he is using for the clues, and the way he puts the clues, are obviously determined by who talked about the hokages .

He is searching for people who have something similar to them, and that talked about them, nice one Evil. Good to have you back with clues <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

It's gonna be something Star Wars like. How Luke talked with Obi Wan during his training for example.

They will be there spirit wise not in body.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn it Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No because I think it won't be ET but just the souls.



yeah, that's what i think too. orochimaru does need 4 live bodies and they didn't take any with them.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's the Hokages, then i wonder how Hiruzen will react seeing Oro and Sasuke together.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't be the Four Hokages unless he is being deliberately misleading.

One of his clues was 'a Hokage Candidate' after he realized Danzou was never a Hokage.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

Master of the rasengan and likes summoning toads?

Naruto?

So he was evil all along

But it would be nice to see Jiraiya again.

Or even Minato(though what he does know exactly since he was never alluded to involve himself with Uchiha stuff aside from training Obito).


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No because I think it won't be ET but just the souls.



So Oro developed yet another jutsu to bring back souls without bodies? What would be the point for him to develop such a jutsu?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil in what location are they?!?!?!?!!?
Dont ignore c'mon baby. 
Shrine? One of Orochimaru's lab?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 29, 2013)

Funny that the shining heroes got called by Orochimaru "those bastards".  No wonder Sasuke agreed on the name calling.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

All we need is evil to confirm what we think about the kages.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

what bugs me is, if Orochimaru could access things in the death god, why didnt he recover his arms?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh My God the 4 hoKaGes!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> If it's the Hokages, then i wonder how Hiruzen will react seeing Oro and Sasuke together.



"itachi, looks like i failed you "


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil, could you tell us where are they?



Last Rose of Summer said:


> Funny that the shining heroes got called by Orochimaru "those bastards".  No wonder Sasuke agreed on the name calling.



I knew they were going to be Hokages since takL confirmed that part


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

First 3 hokages are buried in Konoha, don't know about the fourth, but Oro got his DNA before so he might be in Konoha as well, so they can get the original bodies (unless they've rotten but who cares about realism).


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Ichiurto said:


> Can't be the Four Hokages unless he is being deliberately misleading.
> 
> One of his clues was 'a Hokage Candidate' after he realized Danzou was never a Hokage.


Each of the images he's shown has a speech bubble referring to a past kage, in numerical order.


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> If they are Yamato, Homura, Danzou and Jiraiya i will explode!!!!



Me too.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

I swear, if Orochimaru steals the Death God's lunch.......












.... Imma laugh.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> So Oro developed yet another jutsu to bring back souls without bodies? What would be the point for him to develop such a jutsu?


No he will manipulate Shiki Fuiin and somehow interact with them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

if tobirama is there, Hashi is.

Oh Madara.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and I repeat myself, anyone care to bet that Minato will use Hiraishin to disappear before Oro can place a control seal within him?



yes please.

but i don't think they are edos. only summoning the spirits to chat. they can't leave or attack.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> Evil in what location are they?!?!?!?!!?
> Dont ignore c'mon baby.
> Shrine? One of Orochimaru's lab?



[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what bugs me is, if Orochimaru could access things in the death god, why didnt he recover his arms?


Assuming it is the Hokage, then I'd guess that it was work in progress and Orochimaru never got to it... or plot.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

It makes sense that the Hokages souls will be put out from Shinigami's belly.
They cant be there for eternity, at one point they must rest in peace shouldnt they?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jan 29, 2013)

So the one that now ever things are the hokages. Who are in the death god belly.The only place where even  Kabuto could not get them.

So that mean Sasuke and Oro will be the one to talk and free them not Naruto........I'm so going to hit my head tomorrow at I?


----------



## ZE (Jan 29, 2013)

Wasn't the other half of the kyuubi sealed in Minato before he died? 
BM Naruto vs BM Minato incoming? 



Seraphiel said:


> No because I think it won't be ET but just the souls.



Suigetsu spoke of the scroll as if it was a weapon they could use. So if it is indeed the hokages, Sasuke's group could use them to fight and take over the war.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think they'll be in body or zombie.

They will appear as holograms or soulwise, that's just what I see.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> It makes sense that the Hokages souls will be put out from Shinigami's belly.
> They cant be there for eternity, at one point they must rest in peace shouldnt they?



yep exactly.

and. if orochimaru does not have a redemption planned for him. he may go right into the shinigami's belly as exchange. sasuke push him in. or he got too greedy and tried to grab his arms.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

What if they're not going to be in bodies, but just souls?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems kishi finally let them out of the death god (they couldn't have stayed in there forever), this way they can finally rest in peace. Only after Sasuke gets his answers ofc otherwise no peace for anyone


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Ryan Ensign said:


> What if they're not going to be in bodies, but just souls?



Then they won't have bodies, just souls.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I don't think they'll be in body or zombie.
> 
> They will appear as holograms or soulwise, that's just what I see.



Didn't Suigetsu say that they could control the war with them?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ZE said:


> Wasn't the other half of the kyuubi sealed in Minato before he died?
> BM Naruto vs BM Minato incoming?
> 
> 
> ...


them and the power in the scroll seem to be two different things, this still could be the case though


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Then they won't have bodies, just souls.



Your wisdom amazes me master, please teach me.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

we need more spoilers not just the hokages being the people who know everything.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Didn't Suigetsu say that they could control the war with them?



Scroll and "they" seem to be different things.

I can be wrong though.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to know what else went on in the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> we need more spoilers not just the hokages being the people who know everything.



Indeed, we need information on Rikudou - it's been awhile.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

In which location are they? :x


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> If it's the Hokages, then i wonder how Hiruzen will react seeing Oro and Sasuke together.



Here's how I picture their reactions:

Hashirama: "You, again? How many times do you want to make us into your puppets?"
Tobirama: *sigh* "I really shouldn't have developed Edo Tensei. This is getting tedious."
Hiruzen: "So, you did fall into darkness afterall Sasuke."
Minato: "Hiraishin"

Sasuke: "So tell me everything about the Uchiha clan"
Hashirama: "I wanted to create lasting peace with them until Madara stabbed me into the back and ruined all my dreams."
Tobirama: "I gave them a prestigeous position in the village which made the best use of their talents to show them how much we valued them."
Hiruzen: "I tried until the last to convince them not to start their coup. I never knew why they wanted to overthrow us in the first place."

Sasuke: "But I knew all of that!"
Hokages: "Well, duh of course you did. We never kept our beliefs secret."

And by then Minato already arrives on the battlefield and schools Madara and Obito in two seconds flat.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what bugs me is, if Orochimaru could access things in the death god, why didnt he recover his arms?



Actually, his arms are a good sign that it could be about the Death God and the Hokages. I mean, he was probably doing research to get his arms back? And he was likely waiting till he got stronger (got Sasuke's body) to use what he found...

And that's what Suigetsu found.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what bugs me is, if Orochimaru could access things in the death god, why didnt he recover his arms?



orochimaru: finally!!! my scroll is complete  but i will get my hands tomorrow. too sleepy today.
next day sasuke seales orochimaru


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

It's Jiraiya not Minato.


----------



## ZE (Jan 29, 2013)

Prime Hiruzen vs someone strong
Hashirama vs edo Madara
Minato vs Naruto
Nidaime vs Kakashi???

Or Minato vs Obito a rematch 
while Naruto and Sasuke fight. 

If Sasuke can control the hokages, he has as much firepower as the three sides involved in the war: Madara, Obito, and the alliance.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> In which location are they? :x



Narnia, or Uchiha neighborhood


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 29, 2013)

Whaaaat? Hokages incoming? I bet they end up as cliff hanger.. man, I hope Kishi stays on Sauce's Story for a while. Finally something intrestating


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Scroll and "they" seem to be different things.
> 
> I can be wrong though.


yeah the viz translation made it kinda clear

sasuke talked as if he could master the power in the scroll, but still "there are things that only orochimaru can do", so talk with them is one thing, use the power is another thing.

but still, somehow the hokages got involved or are related to the power in the scroll, it could be something about the death god, or hashirama's cells or powers, for example.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

that scroll might really belong to the same collection as the scroll that Naruto read about kage bunshin


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

Oro probs wrote the scroll, on releasing RDS.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> that scroll might really belong to the same collection as the scroll that Naruto read about kage bunshin



though why only oro can use it and why is it in oro's secret lab?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

If they are not hokages then the people Evil used looks so...random.

So yeah, they're Hokages.

And I'm very happy about it.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> that scroll might really belong to the same collection as the scroll that Naruto read about kage bunshin



LOL! And then the story goes nuts: Plottwist! The scroll Naruto read in the very first chapter was NOT a simple scroll about the Jutsu Kage Bunshin, but it was a secret Jutsu that changes ones destiny completely. - Naruto was meant to be a normal child but the Jutsu made him a host of the 9 tailed, the son of the 4th Hokage, the child of prophecy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> though why only oro can use it and why is it in oro's secret lab?


its not said that only Orochimaru can use it, Sasuke said that he totally needed Orochimaru to do something for him. 

As for why is it there, Orochimaru was digging Sarutobi's stuff, right? Its possible.

It could still be Orochimaru's own research on the Shiki Fuujin, to attempt to recover his arms, but then we should get into the "where did he research? how did he have access to the death god info", etc

Somebody could have stolen the scroll that included "shiki fuujin" to help Orochimaru recover his arms.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamato, Kagami, Danzo and Jiraiya (a random group )
VS
Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato 

What's the better?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

i wonder what minato has to add to the table?


----------



## Hexa (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, my bet is that the scroll mentioned a power relating to one of the Hokage (e.g. Hashirama), which led to Sasuke thinking he'd know the answer to questions like "what is a village?".  The other hokage came along for the ride.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 29, 2013)

Hokages will be just holograms. There will be much fail.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

I would be glad just to see the Hokages together. But if they will start to fight against Sasuke/Madara/Naruto/Juubi it will be so much win!


----------



## Isamu (Jan 29, 2013)

So if Oro knew a way to summon people back from the death's god belly, why didn't he use it to get his arms back in the first place?

This is pretty idiotic if u ask me.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Watch. All of the kage will have something to say; except Tobirama. He will nod with his arm placed around his old brother Hashi.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if Sasuke will actually ask something like he was asking himself before and what will they answer him.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the scroll contain the information about escape from death god belly. And this mean ET 4 Hokages and thats probably mean for Suigetsu the victory in the war.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

I mostly care about how sasuke reacts to all this. Will what he finds out make him see things differently, he might finally understand Itachi's feelings. This might make him take a different approach towards getting justice for his clan.

btw Evil, thanks for the clues  it was a fun game


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol I wonder if Minato will give Sasuke the Hirashin.

Since Sasuke is the lightning user.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> I think the scroll contain the information about escape from death god belly. And this mean ET 4 Hokages and thats probably mean for Suigetsu the victory in the war.



still, for siugetsu to think that the 4 hokages can solo the war is odd. how does he know that?


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

Just seems stupid for the Hokages to be the ones who know everything.

Why would Sasuke trust them?

It's going to feel like such an ass-pull.

Then again.. I guess we will finally find out why Itachi had more loyalty to his village and it's people than his own family and clan.

Something dark at the heart of the Uchiha's I guess.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 29, 2013)

Every technique has a weakness, so I guess it goes for Shiki Fuujin as well. Maybe Totsuka too.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

He wants to know about villages, clans and shinobi, the Hokage can explain that well. Only Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen can tell him about the Uchiha though.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

naruto should learn that jutsu... he at least would be able to talk to his dad for longer time then just few minutes... maybe he would pass all his jutsu knowladge to naruto... as it contains kushinas clan jutsu's too ^^

still what can minato tell about the massacre ? he died few years before that night and might not know the reasons....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Stopping to think, they probably record their techniques like that.

We know that Naruto learned kage bunshin from a scroll, so it would not be a surprise if there are other scrolls of the same kind.

Both Minato and Hiruzen knew the Death God technique, also, Orochimaru somehow learned Edo tensei, maybe it was in one of the scrolls that he digged, just like Naruto learned kage bunshin.

Just a thought .


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 29, 2013)

The hokages?


How the fuck............


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

So our three powers.

Sasuke, Oro and the four Hokage.

VS.

Madara, Obito and the Juubi.

VS. 

Naruto and the Alliance.

This gunna be gud.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil are they at the Shrine?


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> no, i mean what does minato know that sasuke wants to know?



sasuke want to learn how to become the really badass guy.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So our three powers.
> 
> Sasuke, Oro and the four Hokage.
> *
> ...


oh, god i don't want kishi to switch to them now


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> sasuke want to learn how to become the really badass guy.



He already saw how to cockslash at 300km/h


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So our three powers.
> 
> Sasuke, Oro and the four Hokage.
> 
> ...



Sasuke's side has all the best people apart from Madara ofc


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> sasuke want to learn how to become the really badass guy.



minato: bang a redhead uzumaki  
sasuke: already did that 
minato: then your a badass


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So our three powers.
> 
> Sasuke, Oro and the four Hokage.
> 
> ...



What a clusterfuck that's gonna be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope that this will be a full Sasuke chapter, if we only get the last painel with the hokages...fucking kishi


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> oh, god i don't want kishi to switch to them now



I reckon we're gonna stay with Sasuke and Oro as they bust in on the Ninja Alliance vs Moon team fight.


----------



## Ryan Ensign (Jan 29, 2013)

They kinda set the stage for a Sasuke chapter, the fight with Naruto progressed significantly previous chapter, so I see no reason not to do a full Sasuke chapter... except for fvcking Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> when i saw that evil is not posting anymore spoilers......... i knew it was gonna be the last page


if this is the case, i am already anticipating next week's chapter


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Orochimaru already said he had no interest in the war. Why would he change his mind and use his resources to deliberately contribute to it?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Orochimaru already said he had no interest in the war. Why would he change his mind and use his resources to deliberately contribute to it?



he is following sasuke now so it depends on how sasuke sees it.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

I suppose. Edo Hashiramas vs Edo mads?


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So our three powers.
> 
> Sasuke, Oro and the four Hokage.
> 
> ...



No, it's not. Haven't you learned from this war that compelled Edo Tensei aren't worth crap? The four hokages would be even worse than all those other Edos we've seen because our expectations would be so much higher. They would each go down in two chapters after they guide the alliance step by step in how to defeat them. All the hokage would do is follow their orders exactly. Don't be shocked if someone like Kakashi managed to defeat Minato or Tsunade Hashirama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i wonder how Sasuke will act towards them , specially tobirama


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

It's the Hokages


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Fourth guy, He's a master of the Rasengan, and likes to Summon Large Toads.



Evil posted.  That's why.

THIS IS GONNA ME AWESOME CHAPTER.

EDIT: OMFG

Thanks guys!

The Hoakges eh?

I'll get some tea to digest that. :33


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Im sure the 4 hokage will devise a strategy to defeat the final form of juubi. Involving mostly Irukas back.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...So anyone want to guess what the chapter title will be?

I reckon it'll be this.

618 - Return of the Shadows


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2013)

I want the chapter NOW!


Forget about Jman.


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke meeting the previous four hokages?  

This is going to be one hell of a chapter.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 29, 2013)

I didn't think it would be the Hokages...

...but now that it is, I'm extremely excited. I would love to hear _any_ info at all on the Hokages, but in particular: Hiruzen being called the "God of Shinobi," Hashirama being "The strongest man in the world," etc etc


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2013)

Who controls those edo hokage now? Madara? Oro?


----------



## WT (Jan 29, 2013)

Would be awesome to introduce new characters but it may be...

Sarutobi Sasuke
Uchiha Izuna
Uzumaki Mito
1 more


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Izuna, Shisui and Kagami can enjoy their sentence in theory hell.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...So anyone want to guess what the chapter title will be?


618 - _Fap_tastic 4


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

618 - Flames rekindled. 618 - Shadows of leaf


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

Orchimaru, or no one?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

618 - Death to all logic.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sasuke meeting the previous four hokages?
> 
> This is going to be one hell of a chapter.



sasuke, orochimaru, 4 hokages = only happens fanfiction.

yes, it is that good


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i wonder if it will be like those awkward tv programs, where they reunite two sides that are having a conflict to talk, and we get a lot of drama


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm happy to see Hiruzen. I've missed him. 

Tobirama has always been a mystery, so I look forward to seeing him.

Hashirama... I'm unsure what to feel about him. 

Minato... This one I'm not unsure at all. 

Chapter Name: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly and the Worthless.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2013)

618 - Sauce > Hokages


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

If it turns out to be Kagami, Homura, Danzou and Jiraiya the rections here will be MUCH louder^^

I wonder what would Jiraiya tell Sasuke, as far as I recall these two never even talked to each other.

If they are truly Hokages then:

Hashi: Wassup Madara? What you are not him? Awww... I had my wood all ready.

Tobirama: I can make you the supreme police officer of Konoha like you dreamed when you were a kid.

Hiruzen: Hi Sasuke, how are you doing? Still healthy?

Minato: So you are my son's canonical lover? I guess no grandkids for me *sight*


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Last pic.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 29, 2013)

if it really is only one page (which i honestly doubt) I'll be so done


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

chauronity said:


> Who controls those edo hokage now? Madara? Oro?



Should be Sasuke or at least I hope it is.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Last pic.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

Did it really take that long to find a pic?


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe Sasuke will ask different questions and each hokage will answer a different one. What is a village? Hashirama. What is a clan? Tobirama. Then itachi related q's to Hiruzen. Then whatever final resolve with Minato


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Man Karin should have reunited with them, i wanted Minato to see her


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know I'm kinda late but the TOWKE are the fucking HOKAGES !? 

MINAAAATOOOO BABBAAAAAYYY 
I'M STOKED RIGHT NOW! 
DON'T JUDGE MEH .


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Last pic.



This panel with Jiraiya mentioning the Forth comes as a shock to me! :amazed


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

man it cant be Edo tensei, Sasuke would be insane to ask Orochimaru to edo tensei 4 hokages, knowing that he could turn against him


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Im sure the 4 hokage will devise a strategy to defeat the final form of juubi. Involving mostly Irukas back.


Something like this? :ho


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Man Karin should have reunited with them, i wanted Minato to see her



She is most likely still in Konoha. With the rest of team Taka meeting again I doubt she will never see them again. She was one of the main sources of comedic relief

And I wonder what Minato would say if he met her considering she is an Uzumaki like Kushina.

But imagine if Evil was evil and it is Jiraiya instead of Minato.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

In the miniscule possibility that Jiraiya is summoned. I would love to see J-man's reaction to Oro being alive and Naruto in BM.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Last pic.


Check and mate.

4 images mentioning each hokage in chronological order in the text bubbles.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> I believe Sasuke will ask different questions and each hokage will answer a different one. What is a village? Hashirama. What is a clan? Tobirama. Then itachi related q's to Hiruzen. Then whatever final resolve with Minato



He can ask why he would seal Kurama inside his own son and if Tobi really did unleash Kurama into the village because Tobi lied and said he didn't, i guess?


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Last pic.


Tell the location they are at please?


----------



## navy (Jan 29, 2013)

It's Jiraiya.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> She is most likely still in Konoha. With the rest of team Taka meeting again I doubt she will never see them again. She was one of the main sources of comedic relief
> 
> And I wonder what Minato would say if he met her considering she is an Uzumaki like Kushina.
> 
> But imagine if Evil was evil and it is Jiraiya instead of Minato.


the hokages were not my main bet, but i still could see all the chances of it being them, if its jiraya and the others, i think it would be too random, evil followed a pattern 

yeah maybe she will arrive in the middle of the talk and minato will actually make a comment, or ask if she is an uzumaki


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 29, 2013)

puma21 said:


> If it's the 4 Hokages I wonder who the forums are going to hype about more Minato or Hashirama.



Hashi. I mean Minato was a genius but Hashi was a god.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

Still, Oro has to regain his arms eventually as Suigetsu had to mention that for a reason Oro's  inability to use them due to Shiki Fuijin.

So entering the Death God domain may not be that unlikely.

But it would be nice to see Jiraiya and Danzou again...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Last pic.



Well, Evil I expected more from you this time. 

STILL HAPPY ABOUT HOKAGES THOUGH 

Sooo where are they? Is all chapter dedicated to Sauce?


----------



## gershwin (Jan 29, 2013)

Hashirama will finaly get a personality. Can`t be happier 

Maybe Oro puts Sasuke along with himself right in Death God`s belly so they can meet hokages? With a knowlege of some spell that will free them


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> 618 - Sauce > Hokages



Depends on what they do to his state of mind. Chapter can be real good or... real bad.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh man, Sasuke talking with the Hokage has to be a really uncomfortable discussion for everyone involved.  I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...God the Hokage's talking to each other would be so interesting.

Hashirama - Who's the blonde Hiruzen?

Hiruzen - Oh that was my successor, he's probably stronger than you...

Tobirama - You cannot be serious!

Minato -


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

what about their location Evil?is it the shrine?


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...God the Hokage's talking to each other would be so interesting.
> 
> Hashirama - Who's the blonde Hiruzen?
> 
> ...



If Minato was stated to be stronger than Hashi I gonna scream like a fangirl, record it on Youtube and probably post it all over the place o_o


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Hexa said:


> Oh man, Sasuke talking with the Hokage has to be a really uncomfortable discussion for everyone involved.  I'm looking forward to that.


it has to be the most intriguing thing to happen in this manga in years


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder whether their reveal is the cliffhanger or if we get some actual information this week.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if Minato banged Karin.
And ofc it would be so interesting to see their interactions.
Predict dozens threads about each of them.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder how Sasukes gonna avoid by getting killed from the Hokages.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...God the Hokage's talking to each other would be so interesting.
> 
> Hashirama - Who's the blonde Hiruzen?
> 
> ...



_I'm the fucking BAMFLASH_, nice to meet you


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

its also the chance to know why Sasuke got named after Hizuren's father, if there is something to it


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.

Shucks!


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if Sasuke doesn't like the answers he hears (which most likely won't end his resolve), minato will end it saying something along the lines of Naruto kicking him in the throat. Followed by his trademark eyes closed-smile.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!


tell the location pls!!!
Are they at the shrine where RS tablet is?


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> I wonder whether their reveal is the cliffhanger or if we get some actual information this week.



Fate is going to be cruel and make the reveal the last thing to happen in the chapter. 



Talis said:


> Wonder how Sasukes gonna avoid by getting killed from the Hokages.



There will presumably something that will allow Oro and Sasuke to control the Hokages or that the Hokages wouldn't be in a state capable of attacking them.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder what will sasuke do when he sees minato... I mean chapter ago sasuke was "annoyed" becouse he felt narutos chakra... so what will his reaction be when he hears that minato is narutos dad xD.... ultra annoyed ?

I cant see what naruto will do to sasuke... when he learns that sasuke graverobbed "his fathers" grave... and interupted his peace for his own selfish reasons.... Minato is a Sun to naruto... so he will be pissed for sure xD


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it has to be the most intriguing thing to happen in this manga in years



Lol this far outstrips the Tobi reveal.

I mean living minato? 

That's fanfic territory right here. But Kishi's decided to head to the land of the fanfic.

So I guess Naruto was purposely and willingly kept separated and lonely by Hiruzen as a child. In order to keep Naruto loyal to Hiruzen and therefore Konoha.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!



what about other details?is it the shrine?what about Rikudou?


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

So the scroll's power was to revive the death god? 

Since the 4 hokages are there, Orochimaru should be able to get back his arms too


----------



## brozy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hokages confirmed! thsi gonna be good


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!


is there more to the chapter, evil?


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!


Thanks, man. You really lived up the place. 




Solaris said:


> Fate is going to be cruel and make the reveal the last thing to happen in the chapter.


Curse you, fate!


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome. This means Tobirama will be in Storm 3.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

The appearance of the Hokages better not stand as the cliffhanger.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!



IT'S CONFIRMEEEDDDD!!!

Minato is comiiinng

Madara vs. Hashi flashbacks!

More insight on Tobirama!



My body is ready for the shitstorm


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now the real question here is this.

How many times has Oro summoned the Hokage like this to talk to them?

Since the way he talked before they left suggested he'd done this before. (Which might explain why he had so much info on Mokuton and Zetsu's cells.)


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> I wonder what will sasuke do when he sees minato... I mean chapter ago sasuke was "annoyed" becouse he felt narutos chakra... so what will his reaction be when he hears that minato is narutos dad xD.... ultra annoyed ?



Eh, don't see Sasuke caring much about Minato being Naruto's father.  I would imagine that he would be more concerned about learning about the Kyuubi's attack.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> IT'S CONFIRMEEEDDDD!!!
> 
> Minato is comiiinng
> 
> ...


daaaaymn my feels right now! I'm supposed to do my homework maaaayne.

but what Minato gonna say to Sasuke tho?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

well it's only normal its the hokages. think about it:

sasuke wants the truth, and to do that he needs to hear both sides of the story, the uchiha and the senju, he already heard uchiha side of the story from tobi, itachi, danzo and now he needs to hear the other part from the kages

its the hokages guys


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

It gonna be like this:

Minato: *sniff* I smell a good Uzumaki scent here... Sorry guys, I don't want to stay here speaking about bullshit with this uchiha brat... I've do some important deals out of here . *FLASH* 
Hashirama: WHERE FUCKING IS GOING HE?! WHO FUCKING IS HIM?!!

Somewhere...

Karin: Sasuke, why are you here in Kono-
*FLASH*
Minato: Oh, so you aren't Kushina but surely you're an Uzumaki... You scent is freaking me *_* 
Karin: Oh my *___*


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2013)

So the Hokages have the power to control the world? I knew they are the strongest. Lol


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

Too many bloody pages.

It's definitely the Hokages then?

Why no ninja cats


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

There were two theories I favoured, the Sage of Six Paths (who we have yet to see full face) and the four Hokages.

The four Hokages lost a bit of steam last chapter because Sasuke was frolicking in the Leaf. People thought it would be tied with the Uchiha tablet, because why else would he be in the Leaf for? The Hokages are in the Death God's belly, they are not in the Leaf, so going there for them made less sense.

How they are going to do it... On one hand, the Death God was always summoned in the Leaf for all the four Hokages, so maybe the spiritual realm of the Dead God stomach is overlapping? This is unlikely because of how contrived it is, also because Minato didn't die in the same place as the other Hokages. However! There was a tiny shrine last chapter. They might be in whatever place the Hokages are buried. If this is true, then there might be some kind of super edo!tensei, courtesy of the scroll (maybe even with Sasuke's EMS).

The conversation... whatever. I'm unsure what Senju can tell Sasuke that will help and Minato is a nobody. Hiruzen on the other hand, he was there for Sasuke as a kid and he saw him grow. However, the recent Senju / Minato wank makes me afraid that what we'll see is that Hiruzen will be the one with the least significant role. 

I'm unsure what to think whether Sauske redeeems himself or not. On one hand, I'd like to see him redeem himself. Naruto at this point, has tried 3+ times, all failed. If he manages it at the fourth, it'll feel like bullshit. So plus to redeeming Sasuke at this point. On the other hand, I don't want to see Sasuke bowing his head to Senju at all. Still, knowing the whole truth would be a much better motivation than Naruto's fourth TnJ, even though I despise the Senju submission fiercely.

Uh... Orochimaru will also get his arms back, and I wonder about that. The bastard will try to take over Sasuke. Will he be successful, will he not? I'd like to think Orochimaru / Sasuke could still potentially be FV by fusing both.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

Imagine Hokages from the past together with the current kages vs Juubi. Too much of an epic win.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

So, if they are Edo Tensei, then I assume Orochimaru summoned them.. and Orochimaru wants Sasuke's body... Where could this be going?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...I bet Tobirama cracks a joke about Hiruzen.



@Sniffers.

Sasuke, Oro and the four kage are clearly gonna be the third power in the war.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 29, 2013)

If its just talk and no control over the kages like Edo tensei... then its ok... but if they got ressurected as edos only to server as pupets or to gain all their jutsu's from forceing them to give it to sasuke... then I call it a total bullshit.... and "death god seal" would be overreated, pointless and useless (and minatos, kushinas and saratubis sacrafice would be in vain)

I just hope they are like some holograms that will tell the story and that's it...no free powerups.... if minato had to give a power up then it should be to his son... just like how sasuke got fireball from his own dad


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So I guess Naruto was purposely willingly kept separated and lonely by Hiruzen as a child to of keep him loyal to Hiruzen and therefore Konoha.



Albus Dumbledore syndrome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> daaaaymn my feels right now! I'm supposed to do my homework maaaayne.
> 
> but what Minato gonna say to Sasuke tho?


that the masked man attacked konoha with the kyuubi


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Aw, I guess you guys were too smart this time and figured it out easily.
> 
> Shucks!



So no Yamato?

No Jiraiya?

Maybe Danzou at least?

In any case thank for spoilers as always


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> that the masked man attacked konoha with the kyuubi



wow........... that's it


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

So the scroll held the information for Orochimaru to retrieve the souls of those sealed by the Death God. Will Orochimaru use the Hokages in the war? Will Minato possess the power of the Nine Tails Spiritual Energy?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> *I wonder if Minato banged Karin.*



Lol, Wut?  O.O


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> wow........... that's it



Could somewhat motivate Sasuke to go after Obito since it was his attack that led the Uchiha to being mistreated and suspected, forcing them to desire a coup and making Itachi have to sacrifice his clan.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...29/01/13

The day the Fugaku and Mikoto theory died as the one who knows everything.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see Minato's reaction to Tobito.

I can't even go to sleep.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 29, 2013)

This blow Tobi's reveal out of the water in terms of logic lol.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> So the scroll held the information for Orochimaru to retrieve the souls of those sealed by the Death God. Will Orochimaru use the Hokages in the war? Will Minato possess the power of the Nine Tails Spiritual Energy?



Hopefully, Sasuke will take Yin Kulama and challenge Naruto and Yang Kulama. As .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> If its just talk and no control over the kages like Edo tensei... then its ok... but if they got ressurected as edos only to server as pupets or to gain all their jutsu's from forceing them to give it to sasuke... then I call it a total bullshit.... and "death god seal" would be overreated, pointless and useless (and minatos, kushinas and saratubis sacrafice would be in vain)
> 
> I just hope they are like some holograms that will tell the story and that's it...no free powerups.... if minato had to give a power up then it should be to his son... just like how sasuke got fireball from his own dad



pretty sure that they are not giving anything to Sasuke, really. The only thing that could happen is Sasuke somehow manage to take the kyuubi away from Minato.

the power in the scroll was something meant to be mastered, and what Sasuke said that he needed Orochimaru's help with seemed to be unrelated to the "power" in the scroll.

The scroll somehow mentioned "them" someway, but they dont seem to be the power up itself.


Edo tensei will most likely not even happen, they would need 4 sacrifices.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see Tobirama's true power. Don't contradict my assumption, Kishomoto.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Hopefully, Sasuke will take Yin Kulama and challenge Naruto and Yang Kulama. As  a year ago.



Doesn't matter, Naruto still has the power of the other Bijuu up his sleeve.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> The conversation... whatever. I'm unsure what Senju can tell Sasuke that will help and Minato is a nobody. Hiruzen on the other hand, he was there for Sasuke as a kid and he saw him grow. However, the recent Senju / Minato wank makes me afraid that what we'll see is that Hiruzen will be the one with the least significant role.


I am convinced Hiruzen is there to make up with Oro somehow


----------



## CA182 (Jan 29, 2013)

...So the Hokage are going to showcase their powers against the only fodder still remaining...

The Alliance. 

Oh how deliciously cruel.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I am convinced Hiruzen is there to make up with Oro somehow



Let's not think naught thoughts.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Evil, marry me pls, i want chapter day before too 
...
Hokages... hmm... it's not worst  
Maybe death god can be controlled with sharingan, and that's why Orochimaru wanted sharingan so badly... maybe that's how he wanted to learn all of the jutsus, by sealing its users and obtaining their power... or just for Edo Minato/Edo creator of jutsu(RS)...
For me it's like - Orochimaru summons Death god with the power of *the scroll*, Sasuke controlls it, DG pulls out hokages souls and oros hands, Oro can finally use jutsus - can use edo tensei - casts it on hokages and here we go :d

While other kages will be talking about "what is village/clan", Minato could tell Sasuke "what is he"  i want Minato to say something about Naruto in front of Sasuke, since he knows, who Sasuke is to Naruto... THAT'S WHY... i predict Minato using *"Shitstorm style: TnJ!"* XD


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

The Kurama yin part makes no sense tbh. Thematically yes. How is it psossible for there to be two Kuramas? WTF, is yin Kurama what, dark!Kurama, like dark!Naruto from the waterfalls? Is this why Kurama was so easy to submit to Naruto?


----------



## Frosch (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok Evil, your hints tell us the Hokage will appear, however the Hokage are trapped/sealed in the Death God's stomach, not even Kabuto was able to reach their souls. 

What say you?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I am convinced Hiruzen is there to make up with Oro somehow



I want to say lame, but I can't because it's kind of cute.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems like Evil's trolling. He's never this obvious when posting clues and he pretty much never admits whether we guessed right or wrong. I'm skeptical.


If it truly is the Hokages though I'll be extremely excited. Kishi will have made up for the last several chapters of complete putridness. I hope you're being truthful Evil and if so I can't freaking wait.


----------



## Raventhal (Jan 29, 2013)

They are the ones who started it all. The Sage started ninjutsu but they were justs mercs until Senju-Uchiha alliance and hidden leaf settled them down.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 29, 2013)

Imagine if Hashirama tnj Sasuke while Naruto tnj Madara


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Ok Evil, your hints tell us the Hokage will appear, however the Hokage are trapped/sealed in the Death God's stomach, not even Kabuto was able to reach their souls.
> 
> What say you?



it's the scroll. did you really think those heroes would never escape the death god for the whole manga? that would suck. i hope they set free permanently.


----------



## Sniffers (Jan 29, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It seems like Evil's trolling. He's never this obvious when posting clues and he pretty much never admits whether we guessed right or wrong. I'm skeptical.
> 
> 
> If it truly is the Hokages though I'll be extremely excited. Kishi will have made up for the last several chapters of complete putridness. I hope you're being truthful Evil and if so I can't freaking wait.


Yeah, I can't help but doubt still. It would be quite funny if it turned out that TOWKE are Yamato, Homura, Danzo and Jiraiya after all.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my God I can see the end of Obito and Madara now 

Obito and Madara: Any last words, Alliance? 
Alliance:...
Obito and Madara: What?
Obito: 
Madara: What is it Obito?! I'm freak-
_Four Hokages and Sasuke epicly posing on top of a mountain so far away that the sun is shining mad hard on them_
Sasuke: Sic them, boys.
Hokages: AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> So the scroll held the information for Orochimaru to retrieve the souls of those sealed by the Death God. Will Orochimaru use the Hokages in the war?



If he does there will be wailing and whining of never before seen proportions when the hokages get defeated in short order. As I said before compelled Edo Tensei are next to worthless. They won't last for more than two or three chapters against named characters. Naruto could probably solo them all together without too much trouble if he had someone standing by ready to seal them once they were immobilized.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I saw his post in the convo thread, but I'm simply saying that Evil is doing things he's never done before. He's never this obvious when giving clues and he never admits to whether we guessed right or wrong. He knows how much everybody wants the ones who know everything to be the hokages as well. I'm not saying he's wrong, but I am a bit skeptical about the clues he provided being the real thing.
> 
> I have no doubt he has the chapter, but I just have this pesky little thought that he's trolling us with the clues he's currently giving us. I desperately want this to be true though so I really hope he isn't trolling us.
> 
> I hate you Evil because now I can't fucking sleep.



maybe he's going for reverse reverse psychology.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> If he does there will be wailing and whining of never before seen proportions when the hokages get defeated in short order. As I said before compelled Edo Tensei are next to worthless. They won't last for more than two or three chapters against named characters. Naruto could probably solo them all together without too much trouble if he had someone standing by ready to seal them once they were immobilized.



All I ask is for another technique or two from each, and possibly a few flashback panels - nothing more.



I won't complain if each Hokage suffers the same fate as Hanzou.


----------



## Evil (Jan 29, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It seems like Evil's trolling. He's never this obvious when posting clues and he pretty much never admits whether we guessed right or wrong. I'm skeptical.
> 
> 
> If it truly is the Hokages though I'll be extremely excited. Kishi will have made up for the last several chapters of complete putridness. I hope you're being truthful Evil and if so I can't freaking wait.



Maybe I made it obvious so that you would doubt it, when it's actually the truth.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Minatooooooo


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil tell us more about the chapter, is this cliffhanger or the full chapter is dedicated to them?

Plz answer this.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Maybe I made it obvious so that you would doubt it, when it's actually the truth.



Evil,  the chapter is all about Sasuke? Or there's a few about the war and Naruto?


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Evil tell us more about the chapter, is this cliffhanger or the full chapter is dedicated to them?
> 
> Plz answer this.



there is probably going to be some pages of the alliance too.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Evil said:


> Maybe I made it obvious so that you would doubt it, when it's actually the truth.



Reverse Psychology would indeed by a nice deception.  Hopefully it was that because then that means we'll finally get a great chapter. Not to mention I'll be so happy if it's true. Seeing all 4 Hokages in one panel(at least I hope) would be so badass.


----------



## Rose (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't if I should believe that it is th Hokages or not...


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 29, 2013)

Tobirama, Hashi and Hiruzen ?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe we will have a full volume about the Foundation of Konoha, Hashirama vs. Madara, Tobirama vs. Kin/Gin  Kishi really loves a flashback


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 29, 2013)

That must be some pretty op scroll to be bringing back sealed hokages.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe we will have a full volume about the Foundation of Konoha, Hashirama vs. Madara, Tobirama vs. Kin/Gin  Kishi really loves a flashback



Maybe Hashirama will lead Sasuke to Madara and the two lovebirds can tell the story of their battle together. 

But in all seriousness: a Konoha gaiden (volume) would be awesome.


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Black☆Star said:


> Tobirama, Hashi and Hiruzen ?
> 
> [/IMG]



Minato will also be with them.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Maybe Hashirama will lead Sasuke to Madara and the two lovebirds can tell the story of their battle together. *
> 
> But in all seriousness: a Konoha gaiden (volume) would be awesome.


"Make love, not war." 

Yeah, a gaiden


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 29, 2013)

? said:


> If it really is the Hokages I will literally *cum*.
> 
> Dammit, now I can't even concentrate on my studies tonight



Same here. I'm tryna concentrate and shit.

*The name Minato makes me wanna cum.*


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

I find it cute that the board is okay with flashbacks for once.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Minato will also be with them.



Yeah, probably 



Majin Lu said:


> "Make love, not war."
> 
> Yeah, a gaiden







ch1p said:


> I find it cute that the board is okay with flashbacks for once.



Obito's flashback was cool imo, the pacing however was not.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> If he does there will be wailing and whining of never before seen proportions when the hokages get defeated in short order. As I said before compelled Edo Tensei are next to worthless. They won't last for more than two or three chapters against named characters. Naruto could probably solo them all together without too much trouble if he had someone standing by ready to seal them once they were immobilized.



Actually the portrayal of the edo kages in this war was quite accurate.

Muu was able to match easily enough his student even when the latter was backed up by Gaara.

The 2nd Mizukage needed both Gaara and Oonoki to be taken down.

The 3rd Raikage was an absolute beast and it took SM Naruto with the rubber guy back up plus knowledge on the 3rd fight with Hachibi and his abilities in order to take him down.

Lack of will hadn't make them weaker unless you believe each of them to be Madara level. It was never said an edo is weaker and ET Hashi and Tobirama's not so great performances could be due to 1) power inflation 2) retcon of their powers 3) kabuto being better at bringing the full power of an resurrected guy 4) Oro playing around making the Hokages kill his master slowly. I really doubt Naruto could take on all 4 of them and hope to win.

Back on topic it will be nice to see what exactly will Sasuke ask them and why exactly he decided to despite not having a reason to trust their words. Also why would they feel the need to tell him anything? It may most likely end up in a fight so that Sasuke has his equivalent of Naruto's fight against Obito and Madara(or at least the 6 bijuus). Information in exchange for a match.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Minato will also be with them.


I know, not writting his name in my post was intended


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

so, anybody still think that Sasuke wont get involved in the war?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

of course he will. as soon as he hears what the kages have to say


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the clues Evil. Can't wait to see the Hokages again. I just love Minatopek.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh shit. He's gone to meet the old Kages huh? Awesome. Possible LotR scenario? Oh I wish but probably not. 

lol can imagine Minato's reaction to Sasuke.

Minato: "Holy shit, I haven't seen you since you were a baby you grew. "


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

who would have thought that Sasuke would be meeting all Hokages...i already have an edition thread in mind


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jan 29, 2013)

So it is the Hokages,
MY
BODY
IS
READY!


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2013)

And when Minato senses Naruto's chakra? BD


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> so, anybody still think that Sasuke wont get involved in the war?



Well, there is still a chance that Sasuke won't get involved in the war as he may arrive on the scene after Naruto and co take care of Obito + Madara + Juubi. 

The odds of have happening have decreased greatly but they haven't been completely snuffed out.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> so, anybody still think that Sasuke wont get involved in the war?



i assumed he would fight madara since he was resurrected. but at the moment i have to wonder whether. a) naruto takes care of things first. or b) sasuke vs madara then what about naruto? they don't fight at full strength? he shows us his legendary art of run.

i would like to see naruto vs sasuke at full power. no friendly spar. death match.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> so, anybody still think that Sasuke wont get involved in the war?



The denial is still that strong? 

Madara may reunite yet with his lover.


----------



## Talis (Jan 29, 2013)

What if it will be Naruto vs bad guys Madara Obito etc, and Sasuke against good guys Hokages.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it if this sub arc includes the flashback of the Hashi-Madara fight.



Unbroken said:


> *The name Minato makes me wanna cum.*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2013)

On one hand we might finally get a Shodai/Madara flashback

On the other hand we're stuck with Sasuke and Team Cawk

Oh well take the good with the awful


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

>Madara says only only Hashirama can defeat him

> Hashirama returns

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Talis said:


> What if it will be Naruto vs bad guys Madara Obito etc, and Sasuke against good guys Hokages.



They're already dead and unless Susanoo would function like Tenseiga, good luck as that is futile.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 29, 2013)

Hokages are going to show up? I haven't been this interested in a new chapter for a few months now!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> On one hand we might finally get a Shodai/Madara flashback



Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

Rac said:


> i would like to see naruto vs sasuke at full power. no friendly spar. death match.



They already had one, what's the point?

Much like the Goku VS Vegeta, the 2nd, it's going to be either under the influence (Sasuke possessed by Orochimaru) or interrupted by grander plans (which I don't see Naruto leaving the alliance to go fight Sasuke in the first place, because if he does, lol what a great leader).


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> They already had one, what's the point?
> 
> Much like the Goku VS Vegeta, the 2nd, it's going to be either under the influence (Sasuke possessed by Orochimaru) or interrupted by grander plans (which I don't see Naruto leaving the alliance to go fight Sasuke in the first place, because if he does, lol what a great leader).



the point would be for naruto to win this time. no holds barred.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

When Evil said "Your going to love the 4th" I was really hoping it was Niisan.



ZiBi21 said:


> I wonder what will sasuke do when he sees minato... I mean chapter ago sasuke was "annoyed" becouse he felt narutos chakra... so what will his reaction be when he hears that minato is narutos dad xD.... ultra annoyed ?
> 
> I cant see what naruto will do to sasuke... when he learns that sasuke graverobbed "his fathers" grave... and interupted his peace for his own selfish reasons.... Minato is a Sun to naruto... so he will be pissed for sure xD



Naruto is a sweet-heart.  He completely understands what Sasuke is going through and ought to be star struck.



Sniffers said:


> Hopefully, Sasuke will take Yin Kulama and challenge Naruto and Yang Kulama. As .



Also adds to my prediction that Madara/Hashirama parallel Naruto/Sasuke in the way and reasons they fought and survived.  Sasuke will learn what could be Sasuke's future (defeated by Naruto, but kept alive with Senju cells to the point of unwanted immortality).  Sasuke will tell Naruto what could be a damning future.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

This is too exciting pek


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

So, Sasuke is meeting Naruto's father.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe they just enter the hokage mountain.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah finally it's confirmed


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 29, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Ah finally it's confirmed



Well Evil could be trolling.

I personally cannot wait for this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know if I can handle this. 

Maybe Hashirama will tell Sasuke the secret to killing Mads once and for all.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

Manga still has two or three arcs left. each usually taking around 50-80 chapters. we still have plenty of time before series ends


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't know if I can handle this.
> 
> Maybe Hashirama will tell Sasuke the secret to killing Mads once and for all.


I think it's pretty obvious that whatever secret killing technique Hashirama used on Madara didn't work.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds good after all the tripe recently.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, Orochimaru, Sasuke all in the same chapter 

It's too good to be true


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

I never really cared about the hokages but all this hype is very interesting


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll be so mad if this turns out as the cliffhanger of chapter.

Don't do it Kishi, plz.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

@Moon

it'll probably be like the akatsuki's revival.

They show them revived and it's the end of the chapter.

Most of the chapter might have naruto vs juubi to fill the gaps


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not so excited for the chapter, knowing the reveal is is most likely gonna be the cliffhanger.



Rac said:


> the point would be for naruto to win this time.



Oh, that's what it is. The Nardo inferiority complex strikes again.


----------



## Minato? (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke and Minato
my two bbys
TOGETHER !

holy crap, I'm about to lose my shit 
thank you Kishi
thank you


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

I predict we will only see them on the last page


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope the whole chapter focuses on Sasuke and oro summoning the hokages, Kishi might not return to the battlefield until Sasuke goes there himself.

and what an entrance that would be   especially if he has the hokages with him. Madara's reaction to Hashirama will be priceless


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I'll be so mad if this turns out as the cliffhanger of chapter.
> 
> Don't do it Kishi, plz.



it will, its the only way for kishi to keep his audience on their toes for next week.

by the time orochimaru and sasuke get to point a, and then use the jutsu to revive them, it'll be 16 pages


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hashirama vs Madara
Minato vs Naruto

 I'm excited


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

imagine the impact of the scene


Sasuke, Orochimaru and the 4 hokages arriving that the battlefield

Obito's and Madara's reaction would be priceless

there is just so much, i dont even 

Minato and Obito, Hashirama and Madara...fuck


----------



## ? (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if Minato will get to find out the masked man is Obito. Can't wait to see his reaction if he does.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

^ so Minato shall Tnj Obito? 


Interesting


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder what's gonna be Minato's reaction when he gonna learn that Obito is the masked man. DAAAAAAYMN !


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato didn't show much emotion to Obitos death. I doubt he'd care too much about him becoming an antagonist


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> and what an entrance that would be   especially if he has the hokages with him. Madara's reaction to Hashirama will be priceless



Madara will call him a Senju dog, that's what he'll do. I'm afraid of that. I really am sick of rivalries in shonen to be treated this way. Sasuke doesn't need to submit to the Senju to make his point.



? said:


> I wonder if Minato will get to find out the masked man is Obito. Can't wait to see his reaction if he does.



Okay, this I want to see.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> ^ so Minato shall Tnj Obito?
> 
> 
> Interesting



Nah he'd leave that in the hands of his son 

His reaction would be like:


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Actually the portrayal of the edo kages in this war was quite accurate.
> 
> Muu was able to match easily enough his student even when the latter was backed up by Gaara.
> 
> ...



I disagree. The feeling I got from them was that the kages were only a pale imitation of their former selves. Sure their jutsu were the same and no doubt those jutsu are beastly, but the way they used them made the difference. When they were alive there's no way they would have gone down so easily. Just like all the other Edo Tensei they went down pretty easily.
I'd say when Muu was alive he would have been quite a bit stronger than his doddering student and the 2nd Mizudaime kept running his mouth off until he got killed. Those guys aren't your average shinobi they are all shinobi on a higher level than someone like Itachi. And yet Itachi far outstripped their performance because unlike them he was able to regain his own free will.




> Lack of will hadn't make them weaker unless you believe each of them to be Madara level. It was never said an edo is weaker and ET Hashi and Tobirama's not so great performances could be due to 1) power inflation 2) retcon of their powers 3) kabuto being better at bringing the full power of an resurrected guy 4) Oro playing around making the Hokages kill his master slowly. I really doubt Naruto could take on all 4 of them and hope to win.



It doesn't need to be said explicitly. It should be apparent to all without any such announcement. Just look at what happened. If they were as strong as when they were alive their immortality would make them even stronger and a lot harder to put down and yet most Edo fights were over in short order. Two or three chapters tops for guys which would deserve four or five times as much. A fact many people on the fact lamented and attributed to Kishi being a shitty writer or some other nonsense. When in fact it's only consistent with Kishi's theme of power resulting from the strength of ones feelings.
Look at how quickly Kankuro took down Sasori for example. Do you honestly think Kankuro is stronger than Sasori? No. It's just that something is lost when Kabuto erased the will of his corpses and that something is what truly made many of those zombies legends.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke doesn't know who Tobi is so nobody can exactly tell Minato...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 29, 2013)

^Minato will find out if he goes to the battlefield


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato would have to promote Obito to jounin as he did Kakashi; for keeping him on his feet in a fight even though Minato was 10 steps ahead.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 29, 2013)

The story will be even worse if Minato and Harashima were to be revive. This would mean that Kishi retcon his stand on Edo Tensei.

It's been put out since the beginning that once you're soul is eaten by the Death God, ressurection is impossible. That's why Kabuto never summoned Harashima and Minato in the war.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 29, 2013)

They will all notice Naruto's chakra and will get the shock of their lives


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke doesn't know who Tobi is so nobody can exactly tell Minato...


depends, kabuto seemed to know too much about "Tobi", maybe Orochimaru does aswell


----------



## rac585 (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke doesn't know who Tobi is so nobody can exactly tell Minato...



he might have his suspicions if he learns madara was resurrected along side tobi.

but i have a feeling the kages will be answering more questions than asking.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Krypton said:


> The story will be even worse if Minato and Harashima were to be revive. This would mean that Kishi retcon his stand on Edo Tensei.
> 
> It's been put out since the beginning that once you're soul is eaten by the Death God, ressurection is impossible. That's why Kabuto never summoned Harashima and Minato in the war.



All of the hokages are sealed, not just Minato and Hashirama. Besides Orochimaru obviously found a way around the RDS if they truly are the ones who know everything seeing as their revival likely has something to do with the scroll.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Minato would have to promote Obito to jounin as he did Kakashi; for keeping him on his feet in a fight even though Minato was 10 steps ahead.


Obito deserves to be promoted to Rin Ranger, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i dont really expect them to get out, but Orochimaru and Sasuke to get in...i dont know

edo tensei needs 4 living sacrifices, they dont seem to have people around


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

spoilers seem far fetched


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2013)

So it's the Hokages I wonder how he's going to get them out of the Death Gods stomach that should be interesting.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Madara will call him a Senju dog, that's what he'll do. I'm afraid of that. I really am sick of rivalries in shonen to be treated this way. Sasuke doesn't need to submit to the Senju to make his point.



I don't think Sasuke will be 'converted' by them. He wants to know the truth before making his mind up about what to do next. this doesn't necessarily mean he'll submit to senju ideals, just that once he learns everything he'll find the path he thinks is right for himself (something other than the Naruto/senju way because that can't be the only 'right' way in this manga) and not through tnj of any form but by using his own mind to make his own decisions. At least thats what I want to happen.

 I think any redemption/char development he has will be more significant if he decides what to do by himself without being influenced/manipulated by anyone. Also, won't Sasuke and oro have some control over the hokages? will they just summon them and hope that they comply with whatever sasuke wants...?


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

The four kage have so much potential interaction with each other and especially towards sasuke. And if they went beyond their initial meeting with sasuke to make a cameo in the war... Even more awesome.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke doesn't know who Tobi is so nobody can exactly tell Minato...



In b4 Orochimaru knew Tobi's identity all along.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I predict we will only see them on the last page


Oh god I hope not but knowing how much Kishi loves his cliffhangers this will probably be the case.


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry to asking this again, based on hints from Evil
there are 4 person who knows everything?
1. Yamato
2. koharu?
3. Danzou
4. Jiraiya?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry to asking this again, based on hints from Evil
> there are 4 person who knows everything?
> 1. Yamato
> 2. koharu?
> ...


Really?

It's the first four hokages obviously.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry to asking this again, based on hints from Evil
> there are 4 person who knows everything?
> 1. Yamato
> 2. koharu?
> ...



The 4(ones who know everything) are the previous 4 hokages. Evil's hints depicted different characters speaking about each hokage. Yamato speaking about the the 1st. Homura speaking about the 2nd. Danzo speaking about the 3rd. And finally Jiraiya speaking about the 4th. 

Hence the one's who know everything being the 4 previous hokages.


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

> Thdyingbreed said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...



i got it all wrong 

thank you!

wow just wow


----------



## Treerone (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> In b4 Orochimaru knew Tobi's identity all along.



Wouldn't be surprised. Obito was pretty young during the Gaiden.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

hmm, could they actually manage to reverse seal the kage souls? something like that?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I don't think Sasuke will be 'converted' by them. He wants to know the truth before making his mind up about what to do next. this doesn't necessarily mean he'll submit to senju ideals, just that once he learns everything he'll find the path he thinks is right for himself (something other than the Naruto/senju way because that can't be the only 'right' way in this manga) and not through tnj of any form but by using his own mind to make his own decisions. At least thats what I want to happen.
> 
> *I think any redemption/char development he has will be more significant if he decides what to do by himself without being influenced/manipulated by anyone.* Also, won't Sasuke and oro have some control over the hokages? will they just summon them and hope that they comply with whatever sasuke wants...?



Don't get me wrong, that has been my position all along, especially the bold / itallic / underline. I know there's plenty of room for Sasuke to come around himself thematically, but IMO I feel like that might be just hopeless (!) hope at this point. I'm not usually negative, but on this case I am. The manga is called Naruto after all. Much like Vegeta submitting to Goku. I loathed that, it was unneeded, and shallow. However, it's a stapples of shonen. If only this manga went against that for once.


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

so they all summoned by Oro or ??


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2013)

Lazav said:


> Impressive, but doesn't live up to the hype some people give them.



There is the juubi, we all saw his power and it still in second stage. @@


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder how they are going to communicate with each other.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder what Hiruzen's reaction'll be to see a near Adult Sasuke with Orochimaru.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> The four kage have so much potential interaction with each other and especially towards sasuke. And if they went beyond their initial meeting with sasuke to make a cameo in the war... Even more awesome.



I want to see interaction between Shodai and Minato.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 29, 2013)

4 previous hokage ? seriously ?
so Kishi will ignored his plot points for fan services


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> 4 previous hokage ? seriously ?
> so Kishi will ignored his plot points for fan services



The remnants of the Shinobi Alliance took the form of a bird together.

Let that sink in for a minute.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Little more ....little more ....aaaaand done.




Now ask yourself if it'll really ruin the story, that this ONE moment will be his worst move in Naruto history.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont really expect them to get out, but Orochimaru and Sasuke to get in...i dont know
> 
> edo tensei needs 4 living sacrifices, they dont seem to have people around



They can't ET people from the Death God anyway.

What I don't understand though is this: If Oro has the capability to get people back from the Death God, why didn't he get his arms back?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe he needed help?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wonder what Hiruzen's reaction'll be to see a near Adult Sasuke with Orochimaru.


im really curious to see it too


there are so many things, really



PikaCheeka said:


> They can't ET people from the Death God anyway.
> 
> *What I don't understand though is this: If Oro has the capability to get people back from the Death God, why didn't he get his arms back?*



thats why i think that they, or actually, just Sasuke, are getting in, instead of calling them out...


----------



## metaXzero (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They can't ET people from the Death God anyway.
> 
> What I don't understand though is this: If Oro has the capability to get people back from the Death God, why didn't he get his arms back?



Maybe by the time he figured it out, it was that time when Sasuke sealed him?


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

The only ones who think TOWKE being the kage are bad are the Kagami/Shisui/Izuna fanboys


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Do Evil's hints indicate that the Death God is actually related to Uchiha's powers/temple somehow?

Was the deathgod a creation of the sharingan?

Then it would mean that there's a chance with Sasuke's help death god could be circumvented.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wonder what Hiruzen's reaction'll be to see a near Adult Sasuke with Orochimaru.



"I knew i should have had Itachi kill the little bastard "


----------



## harurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like I'm late at the party.
The 4 first Kages ? OMG.

We'll finally see them really in action ? Nidaime's space time jutsus ? OMG...


----------



## Penance (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys, couldn't it just be the the kages left behind some of their chakra somewhere, ala Minato and Kushina?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Do Evil's hints indicate that the Death God is actually related to Uchiha's powers/temple somehow?
> 
> Was the deathgod a creation of the sharingan?
> 
> Then it would mean that there's a chance with Sasuke's help death god could be circumvented.


evil only said who TOWKE are, no details



but your idea actually would explain why Orochimaru insisted with Sasuke. Orochimaru jumped bodies and even like that wasnt able to use his arms, so what makes him think that he will be able to use it stealing Sasuke's body?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> thats why i think that they, or actually, just Sasuke, are getting in, instead of calling them out...



Sasuke is going to go in to see all four of them and Oro's arms beating the shit out of each other then... 



adee said:


> Do Evil's hints indicate that the Death God is actually related to Uchiha's powers/temple somehow?
> 
> Was the deathgod a creation of the sharingan?
> 
> Then it would mean that there's a chance with Sasuke's help death god could be circumvented.



Strongest Uchiha of all time was confused with being a Shinigami.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Penance said:


> Guys, couldn't it just be the the kages left behind some of their chakra somewhere, ala Minato and Kushina?


Doesn't seem likely that they left there chakra at an abandoned place with no security.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke is going to go in to see all four of them and *Oro's arms beating the shit out of each other then*...



you know, maybe thats Orochimaru's evil plan, help Sasuke so that he can be at the mercy of his arms


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 29, 2013)

Kages will be nice to see again, kinda weird for Sasuke to meet naruto's dad though. That's gonna be an awkward conversation.

Sasuke being converted to Narutoism is a very tricky subject and it has to be handled very carefully, otherwise it will look really bad for one of them.

Naruto spent more then half the god damn manga seeking out and trying to convert Sasuke, so if ultimately he has nothing to do with converting him, it would basically ruin his entire character(well even more), and invalidate half the manga. However if Naruto just beats him and says some stupid speech and then Sasuke jumps on his cock, well not as bad as the other outcome, would still make Sasuke look like a chump.

I'm not expecting great things from how its handled, Kishi has a long history of shitting on one character to make another character look good. I hope I'm wrong and Kishi can find someway for both characters to keep there dignity. Maybe they can just both shit on Madara.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Itachi said that every technique has a flaw. So, I wouldn't be surprised that after all these years researching on Edo tensei, Oro managed to find a way to overcome the Death God.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Penance said:


> Guys, couldn't it just be the the kages left behind some of their chakra somewhere, ala Minato and Kushina?


naw that would be some trolling


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

so i guess if the scroll revealed in this chap will answer all the questions


----------



## Jad (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke related chapter? Oh what a pile of cranberry. Fuck man now it's going to be shitty flash back central.  No more Lee and Gai for years to come  Manga interest went down the shitter.

It's going to be 17 pages of shitty introductions.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> evil only said who TOWKE are, no details
> 
> but your idea actually would explain why Orochimaru insisted with Sasuke. Orochimaru jumped bodies and even like that wasnt able to use his arms, so what makes him think that he will be able to use it stealing Sasuke's body?


It's possible that one of the reasons for Uchiha coup de etat had to do something with Uchiha's connection with the death god or something.


PikaCheeka said:


> Strongest Uchiha of all time was confused with being a Shinigami.



I'm thinking that 10 year cooldown period of kotoamatsukami is too much a weakness. Maybe to balance it out, a side benefit of the eyes that have kotoamatsukami was a connection with the death god too? 

Fuck, now I forgot where Shisui's second eye is. Was it with Danzou? If not then is it possible that it is at the Uchiha shrine where these guys are?


I'm totally in fanfic territory right now aren't I? >_>


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Kages will be nice to see again, kinda weird for Sasuke to meet naruto's dad though. That's gonna be an awkward conversation.
> 
> Sasuke being converted to Narutoism is a very tricky subject and it has to be handled very carefully, otherwise it will look really bad for one of them.
> 
> ...


What could happen is, Sasuke will face Naruto exposing all the issues that he will be aware of now, after talking with the kages. Naruto then would not TNJ Sasuke, he would prove himself as someone worthy of his beliefs, and someone worthy fighting by his side, with true arguments, not just unrealistic stuff. None of the sides need to come out of this looking bad.


----------



## ed17 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hashirama : What do you mean madara has my face in his chest 
Tobirama : 
Hiruzen : I regret not to kill you back then Orochimaru, now this time for sure 
Minato : Oh, so you're Fugaku's son, how is your parents and itachi doing?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Itachi said that every technique has a flaw. So, I wouldn't be surprised that after all these years researching on Edo tensei, Oro maneged to find a way to overcome the Death God.


Yet Kabuto never heard of such research?
As well, we don't know how much this Orochimaru knows; the chakra is from before his attack on Konoha. How much did he "hear" about _Shiki Fujin_ and _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ while in the seal?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> It's possible that one of the reasons for Uchiha coup de etat had to do something with Uchiha's connection with the death god or something.



well...i wont discard anything, cheeka thought of something like that too.


evil didnt detail anything, we know that "them" are the kages, but we dont know how they will access them, if they do in this chapter already or are just mentioned...we are in the dark, but its good, i can actually anticipate the chapter this way.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Jan 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sasuke related chapter? Oh what a pile of cranberry. Fuck man now it's going to be shitty flash back central.  No more Lee and Gai for years to come  Manga interest when down the shitter.
> 
> It's going to be 17 pages of shitty introductions.



Don't fret, fellow youth!! Lee and Gai will most definitely be back before the year is out and I'd be willing to bet any amount of money that the 8'th gate will be used this year.

I am a seer. Worship me!!!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Yet Kabuto never heard of such research?
> As well, we don't know how much this Orochimaru knows; the chakra is from before his attack on Konoha. How much did he "hear" about _Shiki Fujin_ and _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ while in the seal?



Did Oro really tell everything there was to know about his researches to Kabuto? We don't know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Yet Kabuto never heard of such research?
> As well, we don't know how much this Orochimaru knows; the chakra is from before his attack on Konoha. How much did he "hear" about _Shiki Fujin_ and _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ while in the seal?



Unless Kabuto talked about Shiki Fujin to himself a lot, Oro shouldn't have heard anything about it because it hasn't been used since it stole his arms.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 29, 2013)

This chapter better not be 16 pages of Sasuke and 1 page of kage.

Much as I like Sasuke I want to see the hokage's reaction to him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Strongest Uchiha of all time was confused with being a Shinigami.



In before Sasuke absorbs Shinigami powers and can bankai.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's the Hokages...  It'd be good fanservice, but lol
It would love if the Sage's sons were "them".

I predict:
-The Alliance looking confident
-Obito and Madara trying to save face with one-liners.
-Juubi final transformation (finally).
-Everyone's  faces.
-Sasuke dramatically walks inside the Uchiha Shrine.
-Cliffhanger with TOWKE in shadows.

PS: Konoha gaiden needs to happen. That and Rikudo sennin gaiden.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> This chapter better not be 16 pages of Sasuke and 1 page of kage.
> 
> Much as I like Sasuke I want to see the hokage's reaction to him.


we dont even know if the kages appear, they could simply be mentioned by orochimaru, when they started the process necessary to talk with them


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless Kabuto talked about Shiki Fujin to himself a lot, Oro shouldn't have heard anything about it because it hasn't been used since it stole his arms.


There is a chance Anko was present for such discussions. _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ would have been part of war prep.


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm getting the clues all wrong due to excitement. But...

Yamato, Danzo, Tobirama and Jiraiya?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless Kabuto talked about Shiki Fujin to himself a lot, Oro shouldn't have heard anything about it because it hasn't been used since it stole his arms.


But he took his chakra from Kabuto, which means he probably has all the info Kabuto has, including current perfected Madara version, the moon's eye plan and everything.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 29, 2013)

Stratogabo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm getting the clues all wrong due to excitement. But...
> 
> Yamato, Danzo, Tobirama and Jiraiya?



It's the 4 hokages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> But he took his chakra from Kabuto, which means he probably has all the info Kabuto has, including current perfected Madara version, the moon's eye plan and everything.



I guess that depends on how Kishi wants to handle chakra. I can never really figure it out, seeing as people can die and leave their chakra in other people with messages. 

It's possible, but it seems like it is a conscious decision on the person's part to do that, so it's unknown how much memory the raw chakra holds.


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> It's the 4 hokages.



Well, I didn't go for that because of the fact they're all sealed. But this clue confused me: "Well I guess if Danzou was only a candidate I should probably change the clue to be He was a *Hokage Candidate*."

I was more excited with my first guess


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Hashirama : What do you mean madara has my face in his chest
> Tobirama :
> Hiruzen : I regret not to kill you back then Orochimaru, now this time for sure
> Minato : *Oh, so you're Fugaku's son, how is your parents and itachi doing*?



Sasuke:


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

the one who knows everything or the ones who know everything ?

i guess the last one?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke:




how many awkward moments will we get?


hashirama and sasuke can be extremelly awkward, because we dont know how hashirama used to react to madara, and sasuke is a mini madara


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 29, 2013)

tears said:


> the one who knows everything or the ones who know everything ?
> 
> i guess the last one?



Yes, they're a group of people.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2013)

Bleh, it seems this chapter will be based on Sasuke.

Hopefully Sasuke has inherited the Totsuka Blade so he can solo Orochimaru soon. It will give Sasuke some needed hype and the rage on this forum would be amazing to watch.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Bleh, it seems this chapter will be based on Sasuke.
> 
> Hopefully Sasuke has inherited the Totsuka Blade so he can solo Orochimaru soon. It will give Sasuke some needed hype and the rage on this forum would be amazing to watch.



Who needs a Totsuka Blade when you have an over sized Amaterasu version? It'll cover his entire body in an instant - no escape.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i wonder if the death god stomach is supposed to be some kind of dimension

evil should have given a hint about how they are supposed to appear, if the kages come to them, or they go for the kages.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> how many awkward moments will we get?
> 
> 
> hashirama and sasuke can be extremelly awkward, because we dont know how hashirama used to react to madara, and sasuke is a mini madara


Hashirama: You remind me so much of him in our younger days?
Sasuke: Who?
Hashirama: Madara.
Sasuke: 


Klue said:


> Who needs a Totsuka Blade when you have an over sized Amaterasu version? It'll cover his entire body in an instant - no escape.


This. 


Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if the death god stomach is supposed to be some kind of dimension
> 
> evil should have given a hint about how they are supposed to appear, if the kages come to them, or they go for the kages.


Shinigami was the first Uchiha to fully develop his half of Rikudou's powers.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

@Jeanne - I have an (unlikely) theory that the death god is actually a failed experiment at immortality.  The death god takes people's spirits out of their bodies, but instead of gaining control of the Demon body, they just suffer as they are in an unnatural vortex.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

I let myself down. In light of the spoilers, my prediction of the chapter is as follows: the war makes absolutely no advancement and sasuke and crew finish preparations to enter the stomach of the death god, with the 4 kage smiling and waving on the other end, being bros and whatnot in the name of leaf.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Hashirama: You remind me so much of him in our younger days?
> Sasuke: Who?
> Hashirama: Madara.
> Sasuke:
> ...


i was so excited with the idea of madara and sasuke meeting, but the idea of him and hashirama meeting also has potential for awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i was so excited with the idea of madara and sasuke meeting, but the idea of him and hashirama meeting also has potential for awesome



I suspect there will be a lot of awkward silence and angry glares.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I suspect there will be a lot of awkward silence and angry glares.


sasuke gets "hn." for hashirama and he is like "lol mads" 



Bird of Paradise said:


> DAMMIT ROXA!
> 
> 
> @Jeanne - I have an (unlikely) theory that the death god is actually a failed experiment at immortality.  The death god takes people's spirits out of their bodies, but instead of gaining control of the Demon body, they just suffer as they are in an unnatural vortex.


hmmm

im curious because the explanation about the death god could be important


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i was so excited with the idea of madara and sasuke meeting, but the idea of him and hashirama meeting also has potential for awesome


Hashirama: So when did Mady have time to have kids? 
Sasuke: How the fuck should I know?


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I always thought the death god took the souls only. 

The bodies of the souls it took are still around, so you could bring them back as Edo Tensei like what Orochimaru did to Hashirama and Tobirama in part 1 when he was fighting Hiruzen because Edo Tensei needs a physical part of the body you wish to revive not the soul.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 29, 2013)

Kishi better not be thinking of some uber trolling like the Hokages getting revived only to be killed off later. To give a modest example, Minato coming back only to be killed by Sasuke as Naruto watches.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 29, 2013)

so.... orochimaru knows a place where all 4 kages left chakra behind to be talked too for a short amount of time?


----------



## Arisu (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm excited to see Sasuke again, I hope spoilers about him are true  Lately Kishi is being so good for me, first Hinata and now Sasuke is coming, I just can't wait  I should be long gone asleep but instead I'm still waiting here for dat chapter


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I always thought the death god took the souls only.
> 
> The bodies of the souls it took are still around, so you could bring them back as Edo Tensei like what Orochimaru did to Hashirama and Tobirama in part 1 when he was fighting Hiruzen because Edo Tensei needs a physical part of the body you wish to revive not the soul.


It uses the physical remains to summon the soul from the Pure World. Chapter 520.


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 29, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I always thought the death god took the souls only.
> 
> The bodies of the souls it took are still around, so you could bring them back as Edo Tensei like what Orochimaru did to Hashirama and Tobirama in part 1 when he was fighting Hiruzen because Edo Tensei needs a physical part of the body you wish to revive not the soul.



Edo Tensei brings back the soul of a person, and ties it to a corpse, which becomes the body of said person's soul.

You cannot bring back the corpses to life just like that. You wouldn't even need the Kages's corpses to bring them back through Edo Tensei, you'd need only a piece of them. But I don't think they're coming back with Edo, because of their souls being sealed. It's got to be something else.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 29, 2013)

hashirama: madara, you have become so young, is this what taking my cells does to an uchiha's body?

sasuke: i am not madara, i am an avenger the one who will avenge my clan and bring hatred to this world

hashirama: oh madara atleast your personality hasn't changed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Hashirama: So when did Mady have time to have kids?
> Sasuke: How the fuck should I know?



I think Hashi would be surprised in more ways than one. 



RaptorRage said:


> Kishi better not be thinking of some uber trolling like the Hokages getting revived only to be killed off later. To give a modest example, *Minato coming back only to be killed by Sasuke* as Naruto watches.



Are you kidding? This would be genius. 

Maybe he'll get killed by Obito again.


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 29, 2013)

Guess the chapter's events will be split between the Alliance starting to gang up directly on Madara and Obito so they don't reconnect with the Juubi, and the Taka-Hokage meeting. Latter being what ends the chapter and takes the focus for at least 5 more chapters.

So if Hokages are pulled out of the Shinigami's stomach, how long until the same happens with Orochimaru's ninjutsu knowledge ("arms") and Kurama's Yin chakra?

I think Hashirama will have to answer why he decided to establish a village with his clan's long-time enemy; Tobirama about why he put the Uchihas in charge of the police force in the first place; Hiruzen about the discussions he had with the elders on the Uchiha massacre; and Minato on whether Kurama's rampage was a natural disaster or provoked by an Uchiha.

But this meeting should do more than giving Sasuke his answers, it will also give Orochimaru the means to get back to his prime and reclaim the FV position. And then there's the mystery of where (or who) would Kurama's Yin chakra go to.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke vs Minato....., Kishi doesnt have the Balls...


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 29, 2013)

the kages are only coming back because juubi needs to absorb them to reach his super perfect cell form so that fodders with kyuubi chakra stop slappin him around


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hashirama: madara, you have become so young, is this what taking my cells does to an uchiha's body?
> 
> sasuke: i am not madara, i am an avenger the one who will avenge my clan and bring hatred to this world
> 
> hashirama: oh madara atleast your personality hasn't changed



 Poor Hashirama. He's going to be so confused.

"So I see you still have a mildly creepy habit of wearing half-open shirts, Madara. At least you're not showing your midriff anymore though."


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 29, 2013)

Just logged on. So if I read the OP and the top of this page right, the scroll has a jutsu to unseal those in the death god?




Maracunator said:


> So if Hokages are pulled out of the Shinigami's stomach, how long until the same happens with Orochimaru's ninjutsu knowledge ("arms") and Kurama's Yin chakra?


Damn. Hadn't thought of that. Shit's about to get real.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think Hashi would be surprised in more ways than one.


I think Hashi already knows. 



shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke vs Minato....., Kishi doesnt have the Balls...



Nonsense. Now Sasuke learning Hiraishin would cause the forums to explode.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope the other half of ninetails gets used.


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hashirama: madara, you have become so young, is this what taking my cells does to an uchiha's body?
> 
> sasuke: i am not madara, i am an avenger the one who will avenge my clan and bring hatred to this world
> 
> hashirama: oh madara atleast your personality hasn't changed



That's pretty funny


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Still don't get how Oro could have had a scroll about opening the Death God but he couldn't do it himself. Maybe a Sharingan is needed?

Uchiha Shinigami ties.



ShadowReij said:


> I think Hashi already knows.



Madara is secretly a girl and Hashirama got her pregnant. That's why Itachi looks like Hashirama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> I hope the other half of ninetails gets used.


it will be sasuke's new hunt to ride with his perfect susanoo


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 29, 2013)

I been telling motherfuckers it would be the 4 Hokages since Oro was revived. How else was he going to reach the new power scale without crappy asspulls?

The big question is...
How will Naruto react once he senses his father's chakra? 

Muhahaha.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Stratogabo said:


> Edo Tensei brings back the soul of a person, and ties it to a corpse, which becomes the body of said person's soul.
> 
> You cannot bring back the corpses to life just like that. You wouldn't even need the Kages's corpses to bring them back through Edo Tensei, you'd need only a piece of them. But I don't think they're coming back with Edo, because of their souls being sealed. It's got to be something else.



I honestly don't see them being revived at all. All I see them doing is telling Sasuke about the origins and history of Konoha.

But I'm super confused at how was Orochimaru able to revive Tobirama and Hashriama as Edos if their souls were sealed within the death god 



			
				PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> Madara is secretly a girl and Hashirama got her pregnant. That's why Itachi looks like Hashirama.



I see the truth


----------



## houston9788 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so.... orochimaru knows a place where all 4 kages left chakra behind to be talked too for a short amount of time?



All 4 hokages currently reside in the same location... along with orochimaru's hands, which they probably use as hackysacks when they get bored. 
they probably have time to talk.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still don't get how Oro could have had a scroll about opening the Death God but he couldn't do it himself. Maybe a Sharingan is needed?
> 
> Uchiha Shinigami ties.


Think Kubo is starting to get involved. 



> Madara is secretly a girl and Hashirama got her pregnant. That's why Itachi looks like Hashirama.



There was only ever one man who could satisfy Madara's lust....for "battle".


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still don't get how Oro could have had a scroll about opening the Death God but he couldn't do it himself. Maybe a Sharingan is needed?
> 
> Uchiha Shinigami ties.



yeah maybe uchiha spiritual energy is necessary.


Something lead orochimaru to believe that after he took sasuke's body, he would archieve all he wanted, and this should include his arms back...


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope so, sauce + ninetails is a Big powerup.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

i have to wonder if they are in the shrine and it has connection to Oro showing sasuke the 4 hokages which would need to involve the death god.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Will the real minato remember his encounter with naruto, or would the chakra version of minato be a different entity?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 29, 2013)

New Minato combat feats 2013.

Do it Kishi.

edit: The Sauce will not get Lord Kurama's powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Noezzzzz


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?


- the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;

or

- they(or Sasuke only) will get inside of the death god;



vered said:


> i have to wonder if they are in the shrine and it has connection to Oro showing sasuke the 4 hokages which would need to involve the death god.



maybe the death god is just one of the many mysteries behind rikudou's powers


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it will be sasuke's new hunt to ride with his perfect susanoo



Kurama: Is an Uchiha riding me again?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 29, 2013)

Last Uchiha shrine we saw was dedicated to the Nine Tails.
This Uchiha shrine dedicated to the Death God?

Oooohhh.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?
> 
> 
> - the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;
> ...


I think only Sasuke will get access to death god.

At this point, seems like an Uchiha thing to me.


----------



## vered (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?
> 
> 
> - the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;
> ...



yea i wonder that as well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 29, 2013)

vered said:


> i have to wonder if they are in the shrine and it has connection to Oro showing sasuke the 4 hokages which would need to involve the death god.


Well think about it a bit. If Obito's dimension is actually the inside of the moon as some theories suggest, why not place the shinigami's belly inside a shrine. Like this: Shiki Fuujin summons the Death God. But where did the Death God come from? The temple.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?
> 
> 
> - the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;
> ...



The second one done with the scroll's powers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Kurama: Is an Uchiha riding me again?


Sasuke will have to master Kyuubi surfing



adee said:


> I think only Sasuke will get access to death god.
> 
> At this point, seems like an Uchiha thing to me.



yeah, would explain why Orochimaru didnt do it already.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> New Minato combat feats 2013.
> 
> Do it Kishi.
> 
> edit: The Sauce will not get Lord Kurama's powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Noezzzzz


He's not becoming a jin. Though I can picture Sasuke carrying that back with him and allow Kurama to become whole again.


Jeαnne said:


> let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?
> 
> 
> - the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;
> ...



Going with the later. And to quote Barbosa. "Getting to the land of thee dead isn't the hard part, it's getting out."


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 29, 2013)

Hehe, I knew the ones who knew everything were the previous Hokage. This is going to be good.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 29, 2013)

What makes Orochimaru unique in this situation with the Hokages?

A part of his soul is also locked away where they are, but he is also alive and well.

Communicating with the Hokages will be tied into the part of his soul locked within the Death Gods belly in my opinion.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

So has anyone pondered what Suigetsu/Juugo will do during the meeting? Just pick their noses since they have no relevance with the kage?


----------



## Mansali (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to know what the Hokage's will say about Naruto


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 29, 2013)

So it's finally happening, we're jumping the shark for the umpteenth time and bringing back the only characters who explicitly couldn't come back before.

I suppose it was inevitable.

Well, I look forward to Madara meeting Hashi again, and Minato finally learning his student's the "harbinger of destruction".


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Mansali said:


> I want to know what the Hokage's will say about Naruto


I doubt first and second will even know about him.


----------



## houston9788 (Jan 29, 2013)

It makes perfect sense. Orochimaru has obviously been searching for a way to get his arms back, and he sounded confused as to why sasuke would want to talk to ttheemm. Also, Suigetsu mentioned something about oro getting his arms back.. foreshadowing? how else is this possible but within the deathgod.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> I doubt first and second will even know about him.



I want to know what the third will think considering he only knows the Naruto from part 1.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Ichiurto said:


> What makes Orochimaru unique in this situation with the Hokages?
> 
> A part of his soul is also locked away where they are, but he is also alive and well.
> 
> Communicating with the Hokages will be tied into the part of his soul locked within the Death Gods belly in my opinion.



this is actually a really interesting idea o.O


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Mansali said:


> I want to know what the third will think considering he only knows the Naruto from part 1.


I also wonder if they will only have a spiritual presence in the real world or if they will be mobile enough to go save the alliance like Goku in DB-GT


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> So has anyone pondered what Suigetsu/Juugo will do during the meeting? Just pick their noses since they have no relevance with the kage?



Thats what I be wondering. They prolly just gonna chill and listen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

i doubt sasuke will be fighting them if he goes inside the death god

they are probably tied to their own seal someway

sasuke might even offer something as a trade for their information, like free them if its possible


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke will have to master Kyuubi surfing



How hard could it be? And this'll play when he's riding in.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i doubt sasuke will be fighting them if he goes inside the death god
> 
> they are probably tied to their own seal someway
> 
> sasuke might even offer something as a trade for their information, like free them if its possible


What if he decides to free the remaining half of kyuubi?

Do you think Minato's seal will be undone and he will reappear in real world?


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke isn't going to the kages cracking his knuckles. besides, this entire forum knows Minato would already have a seal placed on Sasukes back the moment he came within the vicinity


----------



## Jad (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How hard could it be? And this'll play when he's riding in.



Damn, now I wanna setup my NES and play some old school games.

On another note, is the whole chapter Sasuke? Or are we going to say at least a glimpse of the fight with Obito/Madara vs'ing the Shinobi alliance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually...

If all the Hokages have been chilling down there for 4+ years talking, they probably all know Sasuke and Naruto already (at least up to age 12). 

Tobirama would probably gloat about how all the Uchiha are dead except one. Hashirama would feel guilty. This could be interesting.


----------



## jacamo (Jan 29, 2013)

ha... so its finally happening


----------



## auem (Jan 29, 2013)

i want four hokages to come out of Death's 'belly' and fight in the war...do it Kishi..please do it....


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Actually...
> 
> If all the Hokages have been chilling down there for 4+ years talking, they probably all know Sasuke and Naruto already (at least up to age 12).
> 
> Tobirama would probably gloat about how all the Uchiha are dead except one. Hashirama would feel guilty. This could be interesting.


Aren't the sealer and sealed supposed to be eternally locked in battle though?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> What if he decides to free the remaining half of kyuubi?
> 
> Do you think Minato's seal will be undone and he will reappear in real world?


i wonder

if sasuke goes in and there is a way to get the kyuubi, he will

everything depends on how the seal works, maybe its possible to get something, and it doesnt necessarily frees the rest

but i expect all of them to end up freed, including orochimaru's arms


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 29, 2013)

Minato shall save the world!


----------



## mayumi (Jan 29, 2013)

Naruto should get to meet minato again especially if itachi and sasuke got to meet another time. Personally would love it if minato just leaves to find naruto while sasuke chit chats with the rest.


----------



## auem (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Aren't the sealer and sealed supposed to be eternally locked in battle though?



yup! in this world Naruto made friendship with one half of the Kyubi and Minato in the other world with other half(i hope by this time).....like father like son..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> What if he decides to free the remaining half of kyuubi?
> 
> Do you think Minato's seal will be undone and he will reappear in real world?


Doubt it.


Jad said:


> Damn, now I wanna setup my NES and play some old school games.
> 
> On another note, is the whole chapter Sasuke? Or are we going to say at least a glimpse of the fight with Obito/Madara vs'ing the Shinobi alliance.


Gameboy Pokemon R&B bike theme good sir. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Actually...
> 
> If all the Hokages have been chilling down there for 4+ years talking, they probably all know Sasuke and Naruto already (at least up to age 12).
> 
> Tobirama would probably gloat about how all the Uchiha are dead except one. Hashirama would feel guilty. This could be interesting.


Tobirama just mad because Madarahis borther in-law let his Uchiha die.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

If the hokages ended up as the cliff hanger....


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If the hokages ended up as the cliff hanger....



You gonna rage?


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> let me know your opinions, how do you think that it will happen?
> 
> 
> - the Hokages will be brought out of the death god;
> ...



I'll go with second one.
Since some parts of Oro still in death god, maybe he somehow find a way to communicate inside it.


----------



## narutorikudoumode (Jan 29, 2013)

beware kishi will troll you into thinking he's reviving the hokages


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2013)

auem said:


> i want four hokages to come out of Death's 'belly' and fight in the war...do it Kishi..please do it....



Can't wait to see them all go the way of Hanzou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke gets Kurama, Orochimaru recovers his arms, and the Hokage souls are freed, for maybe get edo tensei'd one day, or simply find some much deserved peace 

I only want the hokages in edo form if its only to let them fight to help the world against Madara and Obito, i dont want them controlled, if we get a team with Orochimaru, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen, all willing to do the same thing, imagine how awesome it would be? Them arriving to help Naruto and the others would bring tears to my eyes from the epicness .

Depending on how strong the full Juubi is, all their powers would be required


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Aren't the sealer and sealed supposed to be eternally locked in battle though?



Sounds like the perfect place for Sasuke to get some Dangai training in. Nothing but combat against the Kages, Kyuubi's other half, and Oro's arm for what seems like a year in the death god's belly to obtain the Final Susanoo.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder
> 
> if sasuke goes in and there is a way to get the kyuubi, he will
> 
> ...


Do you really believe though? I mean, wouldn't that open up a whole new dimension to the storyline and extend the story much more? And Kishi is trying to wind the story down to a close at this point though right?


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 29, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If the hokages ended up as the cliff hanger....



But you already know that will happen


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Aren't the sealer and sealed supposed to be eternally locked in battle though?



Yea. I'd like to see how Kishi pulls that off though. Because that means Sasuke is entering a war zone if he goes in. A war zone composed of four of the greatest shinobi to ever live.



ShadowReij said:


> Tobirama just mad because Madarahis borther in-law let his Uchiha die.



Tobirama would love the Uchiha dead. 



Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke gets Kurama, Orochimaru recovers his arms, and the Hokage souls are freed, for maybe get edo tensei'd one day, or simply find some much deserved peace
> 
> I only want the hokages in edo form if its only to let them fight to help the world against Madara and Obito, i dont want them controlled, if we get a team with Orochimaru, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen, all willing to do the same thing, imagine how awesome it would be? Them arriving to help Naruto and the others would bring tears to my eyes from the epicness .



If the hokages' souls get freed, which is likely, we might get a sappy Madara death.  Like Haku/Zabuza. 

Then we get a panel of Hashirama in the afterlife going "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU" and running away. (?･ω･`)


----------



## mayumi (Jan 29, 2013)

Why would sasuke get kurama when the half is sealed in minato? Minato is no chum to give kurama away to anyone. Fantasies of some people.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke gets Kurama, Orochimaru recovers his arms, and the Hokage souls are freed, for maybe get edo tensei'd one day, or simply find some much deserved peace
> 
> I only want the hokages in edo form if its only to let them fight to help the world against Madara and Obito, *i dont want them controlled, if we get a team with Orochimaru, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen, all willing to do the same thing, imagine how awesome it would be? Them arriving to help Naruto and the others would bring tears to my eyes from the epicness* .
> 
> Depending on how strong the full Juubi is, all their powers would be required



that's like the NBA all star team. obito's best bet in this case would be to kamui himself the fuck outta there


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Octavian said:


> that's like the NBA all star team. obito's best bet in this case would be to kamui himself the fuck outta there


I doubt even Maddy would wanna go against Hashi+Tobi+Minato+Hiruzen combo O_O


----------



## gaiver (Jan 29, 2013)

i predict, sasuke releases everything in the death god and naruto gets a huge power up from the other part of kurama's chakra


----------



## Ruby (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:
			
		

> Tobirama just mad because Madarahis borther in-law let his Uchiha die.



I bet Tobirama also had a secretlover friend who was an Uchiha too


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2013)

Octavian said:


> that's like the NBA all star team. obito's best bet in this case would be to kamui himself the fuck outta there



why when he has Madara, who is now stronger than Hashirama???


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea. I'd like to see how Kishi pulls that off though. Because that means Sasuke is entering a war zone if he goes in. A war zone composed of four of the greatest shinobi to ever live.


And half a bijuu and some arms.




> Tobirama would love the Uchiha dead.


If he couldn't have one no one can. Not even his brother. 




> If the hokages' souls get freed, which is likely, we might get a sappy Madara death.  Like Haku/Zabuza.
> 
> *Then we get a panel of Hashirama in the afterlife going "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU" and running away. (?･ω･`)*



Only reason for me wanting that to happen other than that it makes no sense.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> I doubt even Maddy would wanna go against Hashi+Tobi+Minato+Hiruzen combo O_O



Why not? His erection of facing strong opponents is his temptation.


----------



## jacamo (Jan 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> You gonna rage?



in this case i feel the rage will be muted... hope im wrong 



adee said:


> Do you really believe though? I mean, wouldn't that open up a whole new dimension to the storyline and extend the story much more? And Kishi is trying to wind the story down to a close at this point though right?



well... remember when Aizen was supposed to be final villain?


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 29, 2013)

Lmao. COULD you imagine if Sasuke got a trainning arc inside the death god belly. Time supposedly moves different in the afterlife. Sasuke gets a chance to train up EMS and develope his powers for an inifinite tie against kages. That would be bad ass


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 29, 2013)

sasuke gonna fish out the 4 kages out of the death god, and use the other part of kyuubi chakra.

but it would be a major flaw in the whole sacrifice thing of minato


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey I just thought, if Minato's freed and if it's possible for him to take physical form, he can just teleport to Obito since Obito probably still has the seal on him


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I bet Tobirama also had a secretlover friend who was an Uchiha too



Yeah, Izuna.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

How funny would it be for Suigetsu to find orochimarus arms first. Jokingly flailing them about.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke's gonna make me proud. I know it


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Do you really believe though? I mean, wouldn't that open up a whole new dimension to the storyline and extend the story much more? And Kishi is trying to wind the story down to a close at this point though right?


well, i cant see how this story will end without the hokage souls getting freed.


Orochimaru's arms getting freed also open the chance to see Orochimaru's full potential, without touching Sasuke's body.

I think that if the final stage of this war involves Madara, Obito and Perfect Juubi vs Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, Orochimaru, Sasuke and Naruto, and maybe even a redeemed Kabuto, it would get the true dimension of a huge final war fight.

If Kishi intends on making another arc, let the issues between Orochimaru, Sasuke and Naruto continue, but i think that it would be cool if the hokages went out in a fight were they believe that everything would be well.

If they fight all by the same side, Hiruzen would believe that Orochimaru finally did the right thing, Hashirama would believe that the issue between Uchiha and Senju ends with Sasuke and Naruto's union, and that the world is freed from Madara, and Minato would see his plans for his son working, and justice against Obito done.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

adee said:


> Hey I just thought, if Minato's freed and if it's possible for him to take physical form, he can just teleport to Obito since Obito probably still has the seal on him



Body they no have for that.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm guessing everyone just forgot that when Minato casted Shiki Fuujin a good portion of his stomach was punctured by Kurama's giant ass claws?

If he takes physical form he'd die.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well, i cant see how this story will end without the hokage souls getting freed.
> 
> 
> Orochimaru's arms getting freed also open the chance to see Orochimaru's full potential, without touching Sasuke's body.
> ...


Ok that actually sounds quite plausible.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Body they no have for that.


 Not when minato can just link his chakra to others.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

Octavian said:


> that's like the NBA all star team. obito's best bet in this case would be to kamui himself the fuck outta there



the level of epicness 



mayumi said:


> Why would sasuke get kurama when the half is sealed in minato? Minato is no chum to give kurama away to anyone. Fantasies of some people.



who said that he would give it. More like a full seal break, freeing and dividing everything that the death god sealed, so it would separate Minato and Kyuubi, as well as Hiruzen from Orochimaru's arms, Hashirama and Tobirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I think that if the final stage of this war involves Madara, Obito and Perfect Juubi vs Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, Orochimaru, Sasuke and Naruto, and maybe even a redeemed Kabuto, it would get the true dimension of a huge final war fight.



I don't think so. Orochimaru fighting with the good guys causes far, far too many problems. I also don't think the hokages are going to do any fighting. The whole "old generations giving way to the new" thing that Kishi is constantly pushing would be directly violated by that.

I don't think TOWKE are going to really chance the course of battle line-ups. They're here for information and that's that.



ShadowReij said:


> Only reason for me wanting that to happen other than that it makes no sense.



Hashirama probably created shinobi restraining orders with Madara's name pre-printed on them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> How funny would it be for Suigetsu to find orochimarus arms first. Jokingly flailing them about.



It's Suigetsu...... 

He'd do it. 


mayumi said:


> Not when minato can just link his chakra to others.



Before death.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke: I need help to defeat Uchiha Madara.....The uchiha Madara.
Hashirama: Damn i thought I killed him. I guess the saying was right. Only an uchiha can defeat an Uchiha. Young boy. Us 4 will train you.

Sasuke leaves with Rinnegan, Kyuubi Chakra, Space time jutsu from Minato Sage Mode. Muahahhaahaha


----------



## jacamo (Jan 29, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Lmao. COULD you imagine if Sasuke got a trainning arc inside the death god belly. Time supposedly moves different in the afterlife. Sasuke gets a chance to train up EMS and develope his powers for an inifinite tie against kages. That would be bad ass



auto shitstorm/fangasm 

Sasuke becoming the yin half Kyuubi Jinchuriki would do the same


----------



## mayumi (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the level of epicness
> 
> 
> 
> who said that he would give it. More like a full seal break, freeing and dividing everything that the death god sealed, so it would separate Minato and Kyuubi, as well as Hiruzen from Orochimaru's arms, Hashirama and Tobirama.



Seal used is uzumaki seal. I don't think it is something that can be broken easily. Aren't u overestimating sasuke a bit? I don't think minato will lose kyuubi.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

BM Sasuke ftw then?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama probably created shinobi restraining orders with Madara's name pre-printed on them.



So in the midst of them creating their first modern ninja system they were also the first to head into ninja civil court for a restraining order in said system.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think so. Orochimaru fighting with the good guys causes far, far too many problems. I also don't think the hokages are going to do any fighting. The whole "old generations giving way to the new" thing that Kishi is constantly pushing would be directly violated by that.
> 
> 
> I don't think TOWKE are going to really chance the course of battle line-ups. They're here for information and that's that.
> ...



Orochimaru could just wait for the right time to get Sasuke's body right after the final fight of the war , this is a possibility.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh wow, Evil's hints are interesting. I also like the idea that Oro is about to unlock the Death God's stomach and retrieve his arms along with all four former Hokage


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 29, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke: I need help to defeat Uchiha Madara.....The uchiha Madara.
> Hashirama: Damn i thought I killed him. I guess the saying was right. Only an uchiha can defeat an Uchiha. Young boy. Us 4 will train you.
> 
> Sasuke leaves with Rinnegan, Kyuubi Chakra, Space time jutsu from Minato Sage Mode. Muahahhaahaha



If that happened Sasuke would be near Rikudou levels


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Chibason said:


> Oh wow, Evil's hints are interesting. I also like the idea that Oro is about to unlock the Death God's stomach and retrieve his arms along with all four former Hokage



They are, no doubt. But I wonder if he's just trolling


----------



## A7X (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol this beats any of my predictions... Should be an epic chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Seal used is uzumaki seal. I don't think it is something that can be broken easily. Aren't u overestimating sasuke a bit? I don't think minato will lose kyuubi.



Not overestimating Sasuke, but if they are managing to have access and people expect the hokages to be freed, we should expect the ties of the seal to be broken, which should divide minato and kyuubi.

If Kishi is willing to give them a chance of accessing the death god, a way to break the seal might not be far away. Its Orochimaru we are talking about here, not Sasuke, Sasuke could simply have something Orochimaru needed desperately to recover his arms from the death god.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 29, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> BM Sasuke ftw then?



Fuck no. 

Shinigami Final Susanoo Sasuke ftw.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Orochimaru could just wait for the right time to get Sasuke's body right after the final fight of the war , this is a possibility.



Still think Kabuto's going to be in the way.

And I'm surprised you're keen on the idea, seeing as Sasuke getting possessed kind of makes him a useless robot, ruins his character, and makes his fight with Naruto really awkward.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

So what exactly is the plan B reaction if its anything less than the 4 Kage? Hate? Honestly if he showed up to a bunch of random feudal lords or sage I'll be disappointed


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think Kabuto's going to be in the way.
> 
> And I'm surprised you're keen on the idea, seeing as Sasuke getting possessed kind of makes him a useless robot, ruins his character, and makes his fight with Naruto really awkward.


not keen on the idea, definitely , but its a possibility, i cant deny.

Would be the excuse to make Naruto save Sasuke, at least Sasuke wouldnt be converted by TNJ.


----------



## Riordan (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if Evil is trolling this time. Either way sounds pretty great if it is true. Better than what I thought would happen.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it being Shisui. SO much mystery so many epic flashbacks


----------



## auem (Jan 29, 2013)

only one now missing from the scene is Jiraiya..


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jan 29, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> BM Sasuke ftw then?



It would be a quickest retcon that happen so far. Just last chapter, Kurama said it was only possible for Naruto to link\resonate with his chakra was because he has been a jin his whole life and his mother's Uzumaki blood  was flowing through him. 

It would also retcon one of the assumed powers that the younger son's descendant was suppose to have.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2013)

BM Sasuke wont happen, what might happen is Sasuke use his EMS for what they are supposed to, control it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> not keen on the idea, definitely , but its a possibility, i cant deny.



I don't see how it can possibly work. Unless Orochimaru is like "Okay I'll take over your body and let you fight Naruto, then I will control you after." and Sasuke goes "Deal. " The chances of that backfiring on Oro are just way too high. I know he's stupid around the Uchiha but that's beyond stupidity.

If the big fight between Sasuke and Naruto is actually between Naruto and an Orochimaru-possessed-Sasuke, it kind of goes against everything that Kishi has steadily built up between them. It just turns Sasuke into this little damsel in distress to be saved, blows off all the rivalry tension, adds ulterior motives that just aren't necessary, complicates the power balance (I strongly believe they are supposed to be roughly equal, and if Sasuke has to rely on Oro powers that really looks bad for him), and in general just screws everything up. I can't see it happening unless Kishi decides to obliterate, trash, belittle, and humiliate Sasuke beyond repair.


----------



## tears (Jan 29, 2013)

actually i had this wild imagination about the previous hokage somehow will summoned together since Kabuto introduced ET in this arc war.

just imagine 4 of them standing together.

pure epic.


----------



## auem (Jan 29, 2013)

tears said:


> actually i had this wild imagination about the previous hokage somehow will summoned together since Kabuto introduced ET in this arc war.
> 
> just imagine 4 of them standing together.
> 
> pure epic.


Hokage summoning were foreshadowed the moment Kabuto said it can't be done!..many believed it would eventually happen at some point....


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Who will provide the most hype out of the 4 kage?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Who will provide the most hype out of the 4 kage?


Hashirama, obviously. I mean, come on. Madara's hyped him to holy hell and back.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hashi then Minato, then Tobirama then Hiruzen imo


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2013)

What if Tobirama makes an edo tensei out of everyone and they head into the war?.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't see how it can possibly work. Unless Orochimaru is like "Okay I'll take over your body and let you fight Naruto, then I will control you after." and Sasuke goes "Deal. " The chances of that backfiring on Oro are just way too high. I know he's stupid around the Uchiha but that's beyond stupidity.
> 
> If the big fight between Sasuke and Naruto is actually between Naruto and an Orochimaru-possessed-Sasuke, it kind of goes against everything that Kishi has steadily built up between them. It just turns Sasuke into this little damsel in distress to be saved, blows off all the rivalry tension, adds ulterior motives that just aren't necessary, complicates the power balance (I strongly believe they are supposed to be roughly equal, and if Sasuke has to rely on Oro powers that really looks bad for him), and in general just screws everything up. I can't see it happening unless Kishi decides to obliterate, trash, belittle, and humiliate Sasuke beyond repair.


No, if this happens, it will be after Sasuke is somehow weakened from a hard final fight, and when everything is settled between him and Naruto, at least for the moment, after all looks like they will be facing off during the war.

Like, Sasuke would have revived Orochimaru, and ended up helping save the world, helped Naruto, gotten redeemed, only to, by the consequences of his own choices(revive Orochimaru AND help Naruto save the world), get into a situation where he is victim of Orochimaru. 

Kishi can do it in many ways, he could maybe even make an internal conflict between Orochimaru's and Sasuke's will, only to have Sasuke trump because of his newly acquired will to be with his friends again.

Though i doubt it, i cant help but think that the fact that Sasuke revived Orochimaru will come back to haunt him.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 30, 2013)

i predict the hokage's souls are each ressurected, but have no body to latch onto because their real bodies decomposed so instead they must seal their souls into sasuke's sharingan. so whenever sasuke gets into a fight he can have conversations with them like killer bee and hachibi.

sasuke: i finally made it i'm going to kill you now madara 

hashirama: no you idiot don't run right at him don't you have susanoo turn that thing on...are you kidding me, seriously it's been like 2 seconds and you already need to get healed...damn

minato: make a strategy, build up his ego leaving him open to your hidden clone that attacks with chidori only as another distraction to take away from your amaterasu spike from the ground.

sasuke: No, i am going to overpower him with my hatred 

hiruzen: dammnit sasuke listen to your elders, it is what itachi would have wanted

sasuke: nii-san  ... what is an elder? what is a clan? Now i want to destroy Konoha even more

tobirama: WHAT???? i thought you were trying to kill madara not destroy the village??

sasuke: i want to kill madara, the village and anybody who even looks at me. i want to kill everybody and everything i will show the world true hatred

hashirama: shut up with all your talking, madara's been sitting on that rock not even paying attention you had so much time to attack and instead you....oh no not again sasuke don't run right at him....


----------



## auem (Jan 30, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> What if Tobirama makes an edo tensei out of everyone and they head into the war?.



who would be his live sacrifices.....

we can have Jugo,Suigetsu,Karin and...


----------



## KevKev (Jan 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> You gonna rage?



No just


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 30, 2013)

It should be out within the next few hours.

I really hope we get some sort of hokage reaction to Sasuke, unless Kishi does something odd if there insn't it will just be a filler.

Altough a filler with Sasuke.

If he switches back to the Madara fight the rage will be legendary, from myself included.


----------



## Klue (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck the Hokages! Sasuke, read Rikudou's tablet. Divulge all of his secrets - I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not too happy about the hokages but it can either be handled in the good way or the Kishi way. Hopefully Kishi was not himself this week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> No, if this happens, it will be after Sasuke is somehow weakened from a hard final fight, and when everything is settled between him and Naruto, at least for the moment, after all looks like they will be facing off during the war.
> 
> Like, Sasuke would have revived Orochimaru, and ended up helping save the world, helped Naruto, gotten redeemed, only to, by the consequences of his own choices(revive Orochimaru AND help Naruto save the world), get into a situation where he is victim of Orochimaru.
> 
> ...



I just really feel like Kabuto is a huge roadblock that Orochimaru doesn't realize yet. Kishi has all but said he has a redemption coming and he's going to have to do something pretty damn good to even begin to make up for what he's done. There's really nothing else he can do, and it would just be flat-out terrible writing to leave him hanging and never get back to him (or to just drop his whole redemption shtick). 

If Sasuke runs into trouble with Oro, it will be resolved by the time he faces Naruto. The first time he fought Naruto, he used Oro's power. He isn't going to do it again. Having Oro just linger on only to grab at Sasuke at the very end, again, puts him in the damsel-in-distress scenario. There could be a definitive kill on Sasuke's part when he makes the choice to stay with his friends but I don't think he's going to need a push like that. I suspect fighting alongside Naruto is going to be enough for him to realize where he belongs, because he sure as hell knows he _doesn't_ belong anywhere else, and certainly not with Orochimaru. It would just be an unnecessary bout of angst that would be OOC.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just really feel like Kabuto is a huge roadblock that Orochimaru doesn't realize yet. Kishi has all but said he has a redemption coming and he's going to have to do something pretty damn good to even begin to make up for what he's done. There's really nothing else he can do, and it would just be flat-out terrible writing to leave him hanging and never get back to him (or to just drop his whole redemption shtick).
> 
> If Sasuke runs into trouble with Oro, it will be resolved by the time he faces Naruto. The first time he fought Naruto, he used Oro's power. He isn't going to do it again. Having Oro just linger on only to grab at Sasuke at the very end, again, puts him in the damsel-in-distress scenario. There could be a definitive kill on Sasuke's part when he makes the choice to stay with his friends but I don't think he's going to need a push like that. I suspect fighting alongside Naruto is going to be enough for him to realize where he belongs, because he sure as hell knows he _doesn't_ belong anywhere else, and certainly not with Orochimaru. It would just be an unnecessary bout of angst that would be OOC.


well lets see what he will do xD


and yeah, kabuto must fit in, if he got hid of orochimaru it would be perfect


----------



## Talis (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder if they get ET, Tobirama would immediately get out of controle since theres no plot holding them back its actually the opposite now.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasuke & Itachi fight together? Fuck that shit.

Naruto & Minatoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fuck the Hokages! Sasuke, read Rikudou's tablet. Divulge all of his secrets - I'm tired of waiting.


The message Rikudou left behind in the Uchiha Tablet once you get Rinnegan:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasuke: That friend.


----------



## KingBoo (Jan 30, 2013)

so sauske vs 4 kages?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 30, 2013)

shisui shisui fuck the hokages I wanna see shisui damn it



KingBoo said:


> so sauske vs 4 kages?



I don't wanna see that rape 

there is just too much mystery to let him die off


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 30, 2013)

So is it fake or real?
I will be Hella pissed if all this hype was for nothing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasuke talking to each Kage will be gold


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 30, 2013)

So...it's the hokages?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 30, 2013)

unfortunately, all fingers point in that direction


----------



## Ricky Sen (Jan 30, 2013)

Karin will waste a few panels by showing up to greet sasuke and express her anger before resuming her obsession. of that I'm sure

Kishimoto loves his languid pacing style.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 30, 2013)

So, what, they talk to them through that ghost jutsu Hiruzen used?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> So, what, they talk to them through that ghost jutsu Hiruzen used?


we are about to discover


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 30, 2013)

Ricky Sen said:


> Karin will waste a few panels by showing up to greet sasuke and express her anger before resuming her obsession. of that I'm sure
> 
> Kishimoto loves his languid pacing style.



The girls of this manga are really gluttons for punishment.


----------



## Xin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking way more forwart to the conversation between Oro and Hiruzen


----------



## Deana (Jan 30, 2013)

So the Kages it is then!  I'm not disappointed.  

We got us some Sasuke and I wonder if Tsunade will sense her grandfather's spirit (when she finally re-appears that is).


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> The girls of this manga are really gluttons for punishment.



If that prediction comment is true, I'm quoting you I'm my blog.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 30, 2013)

> うちはの関係する屋敷から般若の仮面を持ちだす大蛇丸たち
> なのかた神社の入口を開け大蛇丸が仮面をかぶり死神の腹を裂き腕を取り戻す。
> 
> ある四人を穢土転生で呼ぶ事が目的。ジュウゴがサスケに呪印の力を与えると体からトビが6体出てきた。
> ...



Seems to match the ID for the user named X that is listed as a provider of the infos.


----------



## Klue (Jan 30, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> Seems to match the ID for the user named X that is listed as a provider of the infos.



Google Translate dat shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

> Orochimaru that we should have the mask of wisdom from the house is out of the relationship
> Regain the arm rip the belly of Death Orochimaru wearing a mask or open the entrance of the shrine were such.
> 
> Ed that called reincarnation four people have a purpose. Tobi came out six bodies from the home front is given the power of the curse mark on Sasuke.
> ...





> Out of Python round we bring up the hannya mask from the premises involved in the
> Of how to split belly of the shinigami Orochimaru wearing a mask opened the entrance to the shrine and arms back.
> 
> That call is four things pretty simply objective. Juugo on the curse of Sasuke from Tobi out six bodies had had.
> ...



Yep. Looks like this could get interesting... How is Tobi involved?


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 30, 2013)

Google translate:



> Orochimaru that we should have the mask of wisdom from the house is out of the relationship
> Regain the arm rip the belly of Death Orochimaru wearing a mask or open the entrance of the shrine were such.
> 
> Ed that called reincarnation four people have a purpose. Tobi came out six bodies from the home front is given the power of the curse mark on Sasuke.
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yep. Looks like this could get interesting...


doesnt it? oh my...


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 30, 2013)

うちはの関係する屋敷から般若の仮面を持ちだす大蛇丸たち 
なのかた神社の入口を開け大蛇丸が仮面をかぶり死神の腹を裂き腕を取り戻す。 

ある四人を穢土転生で呼ぶ事が目的。ジュウゴがサスケに呪印の力を与えると体からトビが6体出 てきた。 
トビをいけにえに先代火影を呼び出し話を聞く事に。1～4代目までいます。 

次週 

Orochimaru that we should have the mask of wisdom from the house is out of the relationship
Regain the arm rip the belly of Death Orochimaru wearing a mask or open the entrance of the shrine were such.

Ed that called reincarnation four people have a purpose. Tobi came out six bodies from the home front is given the power of the curse mark on Sasuke.
Decided to listen to the call to sacrifice Tobi Hokage predecessor. I'm up to 1-4 generation.

Coming week

EDIT: ninja'd damn


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

Orochimaru will become able to use his arms again?

That is very promising...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm more interested in the bits about a mask, Tobi, and six bodies. How is all of that tying back to the Death God and Sasuke....? I feel like we're coming full-circle here.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Google Translate dat shit.


It sounds exactly like stuff everyone's talking about in the thread, too suspect


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm more interested in the bits about a mask, Tobi, and six bodies. How is all of that tying back to the Death God and Sasuke....? I feel like we're coming full-circle here.


im so fucking intrigued with the mask thing


----------



## Talis (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm more interested in the bits about a mask, Tobi, and six bodies. How is all of that tying back to the Death God and Sasuke....? I feel like we're coming full-circle here.


Obito's Jin pains?
Maybe it has a link of how the Bijuus were inside the ET body but they were still connected too the GM.


----------



## vered (Jan 30, 2013)

oro regains his arms,somthing about 6 bodies and it seems it is in the shrine.


----------



## Jad (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I guess the entire chapter is Sasuke and his gang of gay friends. Bleh~ As soon as my favorite character starts fighting it cuts to probably my worst favorite character. God, Kishi at his best.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

Stop it with the deceptive link.

Maybe...my Tengu Mask theory is true.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

> うちはの関係する屋敷から般若の仮面を持ちだす大蛇丸たち
> なのかた神社の入口を開け大蛇丸が仮面をかぶり死神の腹を裂き腕を取り戻す。
> 
> ある四人を穢土転生で呼ぶ事が目的。ジュウゴがサスケに呪印の力を与えると体からトビが6体出 てきた。
> ...



Does this not only confirm Evil's comments, but mean Sasuke's price for speaking to them who know everything is a new curse seal?


----------



## KillerFlow (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay I was right lol TOWKE are the 4 Hokages.


----------



## Jad (Jan 30, 2013)

You know for a FACT now that we won't get to see the Alliance vs'ing Madara/Obito for at least a month or two. Damn >_> Flash back central, worst part about this manga for me. GUH! Kishi, finish the fight THAN go back to your talking scenes. Seriously, now all the good shit is going to be off panelled, like you freaking off panelled Gai. Man that boils my blood. I wait, I wait and I wait.........

This whole manga is a waiting game.


----------



## vered (Jan 30, 2013)

so it is RS related after all,or will be!


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 30, 2013)

wEll FUCJ I OFICIALLY LOST MY SHIT


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2013)

Well played Orochimaru, well played. 

That being said Obito is a moron. He had many Zetsu at his disposal and didn't think to resurrect the Uchiha clan?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 30, 2013)

holy fuck


----------



## Seiji (Jan 30, 2013)

Evil, you're a god!


----------



## Komoyaru (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the manga is up yet? Because some of these posts are getting me real confused atm lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Stop it with the deceptive link.
> 
> Maybe...my Tengu Mask theory is true.



Sasuke going hollow.


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW! Just WOW! So I guess the village wasn't destroyed yet! I thought it got destroyed by Juubi. This has been a great chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 30, 2013)

Jad said:


> You know for a FACT now that we won't get to see the Alliance vs'ing Madara/Obito for at least a month or two. Damn >_> Flash back central, worst part about this manga for me. GUH! Kishi, finish the fight THAN go back to your talking scenes. Seriously, now all the good shit is going to be off panelled, like you freaking off panelled Gai. Man that boils my blood. I wait, I wait and I wait.........
> 
> This whole manga is a waiting game.



No, cause it's the final battle. I doubt he'd finish it now while we still have loose ends.


----------



## Komoyaru (Jan 30, 2013)

Fucking KISHI!!! He just seduced me so bad and now I want to invent a time machine to next tuesday for the next chapter. Holy shit, cannot wait at all.


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2013)

it's only gonna get worse from here on out.. in a good way


----------



## ch1p (Jan 30, 2013)

The mask of the shinigami................. I swear I thought I was reading a very elaborate fanfic.

The four Zetsu clones for the Edo Tensei was lazy as fuck, and dripping of 'Sasuke is gonna be redeemed'.

WTF is up with Suigetsu talking cool with Orochimaru though? He was scared shitless just a few chapters ago.


----------



## Sete (Jan 30, 2013)

What a boring chapter to be honest...


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved the double page spread, with Sasuke seeing the villege. 

It is like Naruto's homecoming. He says , "this place hasn't changed a bit"

Sasuke says "This place has changed a lot"

Naruto in day time, Sasuke with night  time / background.

The pictures are like mirror images.

Well, it made my day. Awesome.


----------



## Komoyaru (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn I hate it when Kishi ends chapters at crucial parts. Damn writer skills!


----------



## TheMeltingApparition (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait for next week..

 hopefully we get to see something new from hashi and tobirama..


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Jan 30, 2013)

*This chapter made me literally gasp.*

I never expected the "LOL OPEN DEATH GOD" theories to be true, not in a million years. This was an excellent chapter, imo, as we're gonna get some awesome insight into some of the series most important events. 

Can someone put me in a coma for a few months so I can read this all at once?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 30, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> I loved the double page spread, with Sasuke seeing the villege.
> 
> It is like Naruto's homecoming. He says , "this place hasn't changed a bit"
> 
> ...



Left and right too. Pretty slick.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Eh so its official that Minatos and Kushinas sacrafice was for nothing ;/ since now the enemy edo tensei'd Minato and mostly will use him to kill his own kid... 

The death god looks so weak now >_> and it was supposed to be the strongest seals out there and he lost his souls so easyly and got fulled by oro this much....


----------



## ch1p (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of the two remaining Zetsus. What are they going to be used for? Two of them, either each for Orochimaru / Sasuke to "evolve" or as sacrifices for Edo Tensei, but whom.

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2013)

I sense some Naruto and Minato teamwork and a Hashirama and Madara rematch.


----------



## TheMeltingApparition (Jan 30, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> Eh so its official that Minatos and Kushinas sacrafice was for nothing ;/ since now the enemy edo tensei'd Minato and mostly will use him to kill his own kid...
> 
> The death god looks so weak now >_> and it was supposed to be the strongest seals out there and he lost his souls so easyly and got fulled by oro this much....



True...

Death God was fooled so easily....


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2013)

*It was too convenient... and incoming prime hiruzen Solo*

I am happy with this chapter but as usual Oro and Sasuke got everything "too easy" and almost like got 1 billion dollars lottery 

The secret of Shiki Fujjin (the Shinigami/Hanya Mask) was hid in plain sight. not bad idea to hide things in plain sight but it was too risky.

but yeah I wouldn't complain since we will get Prime Hiruzen .

Oro-sama Thank you.
*and talking about cheating, oro left his body before his soul get extracted. lol. he just found Shiki-Glitch  *


----------



## auem (Jan 30, 2013)

wibisana said:


> I am happy with this chapter but as usual Oro and Sasuke got everything "too easy" and almost
> 
> The secret of Shiki Fujjin (the Shinigami/Hanya Mask) was hid in plain sight. not bad idea to hide things in plain sight but it was too risky.
> 
> ...



it was not soul sacrifice this time....it is reverse of Shiki-Fuin....simply you would die if you cut open your belly...so Oro left his dying body...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 30, 2013)

wibisana said:


> I am happy with this chapter but as usual Oro and Sasuke got everything "too easy" and almost like got 1 billion dollars lottery
> 
> The secret of Shiki Fujjin (the Shinigami/Hanya Mask) was hid in plain sight. not bad idea to hide things in plain sight but it was too risky.
> 
> ...



His soul wasn't getting extracted. He had to sacrafice his body to open the belly of the death god and thus left his dying body and went into one of the Zetsu's.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2013)

auem said:


> it was not soul sacrifice this time....it is reverse of Shiki-Fuin....simply you would die if you cut open your belly...so Oro left his dying body...



nah I think the end will still need user soul. so Oro left his body.
why would he do that anyway? 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> His soul wasn't getting extracted. He had to sacrafice his body to open the belly of the death god and thus left his dying body and went into one of the Zetsu's.



oh I see, you may be right. but I thought Oro could tank that much damage anyway? moreover He adsorb Kabuto power (regeneration too right?)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2013)

*Holy Shit!*

Just...Fuck holy shit!

I Did not see any of that coming.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 30, 2013)

hm. so the previous hokages have finally been summoned now...

i wonder if they will head out to the battle field


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jan 30, 2013)

How disappointing. I was expecting them to meet someone who tell us something we don't already know/seen. Hopefully this talk doesn't last too long and not much of the actual story is off-paneled. 



Gunners said:


> Well played Orochimaru, well played.
> 
> That being said Obito is a moron. He had many Zetsu at his disposal and didn't think to resurrect the Uchiha clan?


And Rin...


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 30, 2013)

i really hope we see them enter the battlefield and not just used to talk to Sasuke


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

I checked and it looks like Minato does not have this memory Link removed
It could have been useful knowing Sasukes MOM cared about Naruto


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 30, 2013)

Soooo will the users of ET break the seal on them?


----------



## Bissen (Jan 30, 2013)

One reaction:



Come next week already! This is great!


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont have a rating for this chapter im lost for words right now, I cant even...


----------



## MrCatalyst (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy fuck.. I did NOT see that coming. I had a guess that Hokages could be one of them but getting them out of the Shinigami's stomach is just.. o.o
So it seems like Uzumaki may have been developers of Shiki Fujin as well, since it does quite seem like it if they can let people out. And only Hashirama can defeat Madara. I like where this is going. 

At least they can all die in piece afterwards, not battle for eternity inside of the Shinigami. Minato will be able to join Kushina in the end.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 30, 2013)

So much awesomeness!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

It all started with a randomly found scroll


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 30, 2013)

How the fuck did Obito put 6 Zetsu clones in Sasuke? Like did he distrust him that much?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

Orochimaru and Sasuke find scrolls and masks lying around that help them defeat a death god.

Naruto holds hands with a girl for the first time and gains enough power to make 30,000 soldiers fly.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 30, 2013)

auem said:


> it was not soul sacrifice this time....it is reverse of Shiki-Fuin....simply you would die if you cut open your belly...so Oro left his dying body...



Oro can die from cutting his belly open?


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 30, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Oro can die from cutting his belly open?



When the Shinigami is the one cutting it, yeah.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 30, 2013)

inb4 Sasuke wastes him.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru and Sasuke find scrolls and masks lying around that help them defeat a death god.
> 
> *Naruto holds hands with a girl for the first time and gains enough power to make 30,000 soldiers fly*.



Imagine what happens when he does _more_ than just holding a girl's hand?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It all started with a randomly found scroll



It's called PIS and asspulls

but I have a feeling Kishimoto not fully responsible for these shit, there must be Editors hands in it


----------



## vagnard (Jan 30, 2013)

Since Rikudo Sennin was introduced this manga has been a walking plot haxx device with stupid things without any previous hint happening all the time.


----------



## blue fox (Jan 30, 2013)

Oro created the scroll.  You don't think he would research and learn everything about a jutsu (Shiki-fuujin) that damn near killed him?

It seems to me this was genius by Orochimaru.  He pacified Sasuke, got the four most powerful fighters under his control, and got is own full power back (arms).  Oh and he essentially told the god of death to go fuck itself.  Which is pretty cool.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2013)

lol you guys XD make me laugh


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not Prime Hiruzen it's the old out of his prime guy who died to Oro, just like how Hanzo was out of his prime.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 30, 2013)

And it took Orochimaru 4 years to bother getting his power back?!


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 30, 2013)

Not prime, but pseudo-prime, as he basically has unlimited chakra now and doesn't tire. Hanzo was "weakened" only due to his mentality.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Not prime, but pseudo-prime, as he basically has unlimited chakra now and doesn't tire. Hanzo was "weakened" only due to his mentality.



Nah he was also physically weaker not just mentally. He stopped improving before he died and his skills dulled. In the end only his mentality went to the way it was.

Same for Hiruzen he will have unlimited chakra and stamina but will still be limited to the old used up body he had while fighting oro, meaning not as fast and duller reflexes then his prime self.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 30, 2013)

Lammy said:


> And it took Orochimaru 4 years to bother getting his power back?!



He was busy recruiting Sasuke and dodging Akatsuki's attempts to dispose of him. Or being dead.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah he was also physically weaker not just mentally. He stopped improving before he died and his skills dulled. In the end only his mentality went to the way it was.
> 
> Same for Hiruzen he will have unlimited chakra and stamina but will still be limited to the old used up body he had while fighting oro, meaning not as fast and duller reflexes then his prime self.



makes me wonder, if hashirama immortal? or die young? edo seems young
Tobirama and Minato indeed die young
well Madara got his young body, while he die in very old age (Maybe something to do with Kabuto-oro experiment)
Nagato got near death body, so does Hiruzen
why kishi make it different?


----------



## slickcat (Jan 30, 2013)

this chapter was just pure nonsense, the worst chapter filled with incomprehensible shit. summoning the 4 kages was the problem. asuming the death gods form like its a joke and anyone can find that mask. 

shitty chap


----------



## Miiami (Jan 30, 2013)

So much Sasuke in this chapter, awesome! I liked the parallel between how Naruto saw village after 2 years and how Sasuke saw it. Seems like Sasuke  actually missed his village.   Can't wait for next chapter!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> How the fuck did Obito put 6 Zetsu clones in Sasuke? Like did he distrust him that much?



Because it's very easy to get inside Sasuke.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 30, 2013)

This chapter was awesome.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Plot convenience and death meaning nothing ..Naruto Shippuden Z it is!

I liked everything leading up to the chamber when they walked through Konoha, but am baffled no one could see Orochimaru at all. God-tier hoods dude.


----------



## WZRD (Jan 30, 2013)

Curious about his purpose for summoning them. Orochimaru did say he didn't care about the war.


----------



## Skeith (Jan 30, 2013)

*My God.*

This chapter was a pain to read. 


So many Deus Ex bullcrap

So many things just happening.


But most of all: GOING AWAY FROM THE WAR!!!



And now that it back to Sasuke, these next few chapters are going to be even more painful and we are going to be missing a lot more of the war...again.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

War is over, it's basically all in against two people, it was over for me when Edo Tensei was released.

I liked the part where these masks were just sitting out in the open and happened to fulfill the needs Orochimaru had exactly.

Not to mention the Zetsu that weren't mentioned up until now.

Kishimoto is wonderful...


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Not to mention the Zetsu that weren't mentioned up until now.


It was known that Zetsu was watching over Sasuke oO His spores even were on Kabuto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> It was known that Zetsu was watching over Sasuke oO His spores even were on Kabuto.



Watching, sure, but inside him this entire time? I don't recall that being mentioned.


----------



## Skeith (Jan 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> It was known that Zetsu was watching over Sasuke oO His spores even were on Kabuto.





ThePromise said:


> Watching, sure, but inside him this entire time? I don't recall that being mentioned.



Or the fact they were even alive.


The thing with the mask and summoning the reaper was the biggest desus ex bullcrap.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Watching, sure, but inside him this entire time? I don't recall that being mentioned.


Link removed I don't know where it should've been mentioned that there are still spores on him left. Anyway, it's not like it's a plothole or anything like that...


----------



## Xin (Jan 30, 2013)

> My God.



Who? Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen or Minato?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Link removed I don't know where it should've been mentioned that there are still spores on him left. Anyway, it's not like it's a plothole or anything like that...



That was one guy, not four, and they used white Zetsu to make the army. 

Just doesn't sit well with me how convenient it was to have four zetsu EXACTLY for this moment as well as the Mask to call the Reaper.

EDIT - it was six, sorry.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 30, 2013)

Skeith said:


> This chapter was a pain to read.
> 
> 
> So many Deus Ex bullcrap
> ...


 
Well at least I hope we'll know something interesting from the other hokages...but yeah i'm more curious about the war to be honest.


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2013)

nice chap. no wonder sasuke didnt want to do it himself. 
only orochimaru can survive the seppuku.

now it says 'those who know everything　全てを知る_者*たち*(plural)_'
while it was 'the human who knows everything 全てを知る_人間(singular)_' in chap 592 when first mentioned by sasuke.

and its 'Noh Mask Hall of the uzumaki clan' on the outskirts of konoha according to ohana. Noh masks are for Noh dance.  
the place still looks a shrine.

no naruto preview this week.


----------



## Mael (Jan 30, 2013)

More zombies.


----------



## Boradis (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, even with the seppuku the death reaper seal just got a whole lot less impressive.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2013)

Really, everybody and their mothers can perfrom that jutsu now (yeah, I know it's Oro, but still).
So, killing yourself as a Shinigami enables you to bring out the ones sealed? Did I understand it right? If so, the BS. Come on, Kishi :/


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes.

Now we get to finally see who's strongest of the four. This should stop a whole lot of bullshit. 

Someone claimed that Oro would take Sasuke's body and become the final villain, forcing Naruto to kill him. (One can only hope.) Sasuke should be scared shitless. There's no way in hell Orochimaru shouldn't get his body now since he can have the Hokages capture him or wear him down till he's weak enough to capture him himself. 

However, the only impediment to that I can see is that Oro had to take a Zetsu body to survive the Death God. He may have to wait 3 years before he can take Sasuke's body. That would explain any time skip that may happen. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Really, everybody and their mothers can perfrom that jutsu now (yeah, I know it's Oro, but still).
> So, killing yourself as a Shinigami enables you to bring out the ones sealed? Did I understand it right? If so, the BS. Come on, Kishi :/



Can anyone do that though? I think what Oro did was wear the mask and "let" the Shinigami possess his body (not his soul), and all he did was rip open his own belly. 

I guess in the end, it would still be Oro who could do it, so...Orochimaru's arm just automatically comes back to Oro again without him doing anything? :amazed


----------



## kalabo85 (Jan 30, 2013)

Since half of the 9 tails was sealed in the death god, does this mean naruto will be getting a major power boost?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jan 30, 2013)

Was wondering that myself. Is the kyuubi still bound to Minato? Why did it appear? Did Oro not summon it because he didn't know Minato sealed it there?


----------



## Amaterasu80 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is seriously doubt Naruto is getting yet another power-up. I do wonder about the Kyuubi Chakra though.


----------



## kalabo85 (Jan 30, 2013)

naruto wouldn't really begetting a power boost only because that was already the 9 tails power.  Naruto to this moment has only been controlling half of it.  so, now he will be at full power for the first time actually


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Can anyone do that though? I think what Oro did was wear the mask and "let" the Shinigami possess his body (not his soul), and all he did was rip open his own belly.
> 
> I guess in the end, it would still be Oro who could do it, so...Orochimaru's arm just automatically comes back to Oro again without him doing anything? :amazed



With that I mean summoning the Shinigami. If you can do that, you can just seal anybody while sacrificing yourself. Was supposed to be a last resort....
But by having this way out, it was all for nothing, more or less... but you're right, Oro is the only one able to survive this (and maybe Tsunade) - really depends if the summoner only has to do seppuku or the body really has to "die" for it.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't Orochimaru dead? He said he needed to be sacrificed to get his arms back?


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Why isn't Orochimaru dead? He said he needed to be sacrificed to get his arms back?



because he abandoned the injured body made of kabutos flesh and moved to a body of zetsu suigetsu was holding down. thats orochimarus fushitensei no jutsu


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

Con someone explain to me what Oro meant by " You are no longer my snakes"?  
They are working with Orochimaru, so is Oro saying "this is no longer my village"?  Or is he making the comparison that the village hurt him?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 30, 2013)

Now THAT is what an awesome chapter looks like   I can't even form the words to describe how awesome it was. I haven't felt like that about a chapter for a pretty long while now.





Charlotte said:


> How the fuck did Obito put 6 Zetsu clones in Sasuke? Like did he distrust him that much?


most likely when he transplanted Itachi's eyes. I would imagine Sasuke would have needed to be unconscious for the procedure so he would've never been aware.


----------



## Penance (Jan 30, 2013)

> Con someone explain to me what Oro meant by " You are no longer my snakes"?
> They are working with Orochimaru, so is Oro saying "this is no longer my village"? Or is he making the comparison that the village hurt him?


He's saying, "You're not my babies, anymore.  ...You've grown/replaced me."


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2013)

"you re no longer hebi(snakes=orochimarus men). now you are taka (hawks) led by sasuke"  i guess


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It all started with a randomly found scroll



And ended up even worse.



vagnard said:


> Since Rikudo Sennin was introduced this manga has been a walking plot haxx device with stupid things without any previous hint happening all the time.



It started with the Mary Sue Sasuke arc, so a whole arc earlier at least.



slickcat said:


> this chapter was just pure nonsense, the worst chapter filled with incomprehensible shit. summoning the 4 kages was the problem. asuming the death gods form like its a joke and anyone can find that mask.
> 
> shitty chap



True. But it was expected.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jan 30, 2013)

takL said:


> because he abandoned the injured body made of kabutos flesh and moved to a body of zetsu suigetsu was holding down. thats orochimarus fushitensei no jutsu



Is that the body replacement technique? Can't he only do that every 3 years?


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Is that the body replacement technique? Can't he only do that every 3 years?



yep to  the first q  and theres a thread or two about the second q.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> How the fuck did Obito put 6 Zetsu clones in Sasuke? Like did he distrust him that much?


That's Zetsu's spore jutsu. He can do that to anyone, anytime, anywhere without them knowing about, except apparently Kabuto and Orochimaru.

It's the same thing he did at the Kage Summit  and the same thing he did to Kabuto:How he does it hasn't been shown, but to *most *folks it's undetectable because it has no chakra of its own:It's probably just an airborne spore.

If you're around Zetsu for any length of time, he's probably pollinating / populating your ass with his spores.


----------



## ZE (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn’t Sasuke kinda betraying the uchihas by listening to what the senjuu have to say?

Hokages=Senjuu, be it in ideology or heritage 

Sasuke wants to listen to what they have to say, but should he? They are not directly responsible for everything that went wrong for the uchihas, but they’re still uchiha’s mortal enemies. Just Hashirama and Tobirama alone should’ve the blood of many uchihas in their hands.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat Orochimaru always trolling the Death


----------



## oprisco (Jan 30, 2013)

Prime Hiruzen? This isn't prime Hiruzen. This looks like the old geezer when he died.

Why didn't oro brought him back in his youth prime?


----------



## Usurattebayo (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy fucking mother of Naruto 






It's motherfucking Minato *------------* 
Imma jizz 
And I'm a chick

Honestly, this was the highest point in the chapter for me. I hope he stays around to meet Naruto again. 
Sasuke doesn't even know he is Naruto's father anyway xD I wanna see his reaction :F

I feel better now that I got this off of my chest


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jan 30, 2013)

oprisco said:


> Prime Hiruzen? This isn't prime Hiruzen. This looks like the old geezer when he died.
> 
> Why didn't oro brought him back in his youth prime?



Likely did not have DNA from prime Hiruzen sarutobi like kabuto did with madara.... Thus hiruzen was brought back in the state Oro took blood form him, right before his death...

Still, stamina was sarutobi's only problem as an old man shinobii... ANd since edo tensai nullifies that disadvantage... we should see what sarutobi could be capable of when he had more stamina...


----------



## Mateush (Jan 30, 2013)

ZE said:


> Isn’t Sasuke kinda betraying the uchihas by listening to what the senjuu have to say?
> 
> Hokages=Senjuu, be it in ideology or heritage
> 
> Sasuke wants to listen to what they have to say, but should he? They are not directly responsible for everything that went wrong for the uchihas, but they’re still uchiha’s mortal enemies. Just Hashirama and Tobirama alone should’ve the blood of many uchihas in their hands.



Thanks to Itachi. Sasuke really wants to know why Itachi and Shisui were proud of the Uchiha but would defend the Konoha at all costs. The Hokages are just perfect for Sasuke who taught about the "truth" by  only Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

ZE said:


> Isn?t Sasuke kinda betraying the uchihas by listening to what the senjuu have to say?
> 
> Hokages=Senjuu, be it in ideology or heritage
> 
> Sasuke wants to listen to what they have to say, but should he? They are not directly responsible for everything that went wrong for the uchihas, but they?re still uchiha?s mortal enemies. Just Hashirama and Tobirama alone should?ve the blood of many uchihas in their hands.



I personally believe in Sasuke as coming out as desiring peace between the Senju and Uchiha in the end, even though he will be a final protagonist against Naruto somehow.

It shows Sasuke is willing to listen to the Senju.  This is another demention to the fact that Sasuke has found himself confused and running blind.  Not only does he want to know why his family was devalued by the Konoha elite, but he is willing to communicate with those same moral enemies to find out the truth.  Sasuke is the polar opposite of Obito (even more so then Naruto).  A side effect of Sasuke's desperation/determination for resolve is his temporary peace with the Senju right now.


----------



## Bissen (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh man, think if Tsunade and Hashirama got to meet 

Here's hoping! Should be interesting!
But will Naruto freeze?


----------



## Hazy Sage (Jan 30, 2013)

somehow i saw the resurrection of the 4 coming but not like this. it's an interesting twist and kinda sets up a few things such as oro becoming FV. i see no other possible FV at this point except sasuke but kishi will just make him good again after naruto uses a final TnJ with a ransengan combo on him and they'll team on oro and blah blah ...


----------



## Lightzz (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that everything that was sealed by the death god is released the kyuubi is about to get back the other half of its chakra. Anyone else notice this?? Naruto is about to get another power up!!!!


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 30, 2013)

Now all we need is the Hocage


----------



## Turrin (Jan 30, 2013)

My Review of Naruto Chapter 618

[YOUTUBE]vwLZ3_YkcdQ[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

What Hokage are you most excited to see back? Who wil the Edo Hokages fight? Will Sasuke gain the Yin Kyuubi chakra? How strong is Orochimaru now?


----------



## Hazy Sage (Jan 30, 2013)

Lightzz said:


> Now that everything that was sealed by the death god is released the kyuubi is about to get back the other half of its chakra. Anyone else notice this?? Naruto is about to get another power up!!!!





HOLY SHIT didn't even think about that. Things are about to get real soon. I'm forseeing Minato vs Kurama again but this time Naruto is weilding its power to stop edo . that would be great.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 30, 2013)

God daaaymn, all the previous Hokages, shit just got real!!!
MAH BOO BOO MINATO IZ BACK. 
This chapter got me hyped up. 
Sasuke's face tho. 
*buts*... This is bad and good at the same time cos y'know I be kinda sick of ET tho, at least (I hope) we gonna get interesting dialogues and the flashbacks betta be good, not lame like the Obito flashbacks. Mostly interested in what Hashirama and Minato gonna say. Maybe Hiruzen too.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jan 30, 2013)

Usurattebayo said:


> Holy fucking mother of Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's okay. Chicks can jizz too!

Female ejaculation FTW!

I'm excited to see Minato again too. I want to see the full range of all the Hokage's abilities. I'd love to see Minato have more time with Naruto and then for Minato to finally go to the pure world and reunite with Kushina.


----------



## Amaterasu80 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Thanks to Itachi. Sasuke really wants to know why Itachi and Shisui were proud of the Uchiha but would defend the Konoha at all costs. The Hokages are just perfect for Sasuke who taught about the "truth" by  only Obito.



Well said. He doesnt understand why Itachi would love a village like Konoha to the death. He wants to know more than that though, he wants to know what a shinobi is, the purpose of one and what it means.

I dont care for the Kage participating in the actual war. Relying on the past ninja and using Edo tensei is too much.


----------



## kluang (Jan 30, 2013)

So the ones who free the Hokages from the death god

saving them from torment

is Orochimaru?


----------



## RBL (Jan 30, 2013)

team gai please.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 30, 2013)

kluang said:


> So the ones who free the Hokages from the death god
> 
> saving them from torment
> 
> is Orochimaru?



It is what it is.


----------



## Skeith (Jan 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> a mere mountain is destroyed. I don't know where it should've been mentioned that there are still spores on him left. Anyway, it's not like it's a plothole or anything like that...




But here the thing.

1) Why did Sasuke not mention this?

2) Why didn't they try to stop them from releasing Edo Tensei.

3) Why did none of them mention the plan to Obito?

4) Why not stop him when he went Susanoo on the other white Zetsu? 



More things:

1) Why didn't Orochimaru do this mask thing to get his arms back before? Why Tsunade? Why body-switching? Why wait for Sasuke in pain when he could of gotten his arm back at anytime and stop his dying?


----------



## Kage (Jan 30, 2013)

picking your poison at this point.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

Amaterasu80 said:


> Well said. He doesnt understand why Itachi would love a village like Konoha to the death. He wants to know more than that though, he wants to know what a shinobi is, the purpose of one and what it means.
> 
> I dont care for the Kage participating in the actual war. Relying on the past ninja and using Edo tensei is too much.



This is beautiful. 

Deep in his heart, Sasuke always loved his brother, even when he "hated" him.  He loves his brother enough to understand him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Suigetsu was awesome in this chapter, hopefully we will get to see more!


----------



## iamgenius1 (Jan 31, 2013)

*This chapter was good! Those who know everything didn't turn to be a lame revelation*

TBH, I couldn't have guessed it from the start. I'm really happy that they happened to be those four. Even though it was clear few panels before the last that it is ganna be them, I still enjoyed the last panel. Four of the most powerful shinobi are there. I always wanted to see more of minato. His fighting style is the best. And after all the hype Madara gave to Hashirama, I wanted to know what this guy is really made of. 

And yes, they know alot, specially Hashi and sarutobi. I'm interested in the information they will give.

Don't know if they are ganna fight--maybe they shouldn't--but I need to see more of their abilities.

Good reveal Kishi, but still it doesn't make up for the worst reveal in the history of mankind: Tobito.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

Chapter is great and all

but

it woulda been so much better

SO much better

if there were cats in it

Ninja ones.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 1, 2013)

Skeith said:


> 1) Why didn't Orochimaru do this mask thing to get his arms back before? Why Tsunade? Why body-switching? Why wait for Sasuke in pain when he could of gotten his arm back at anytime and stop his dying?



We know from this chapter that to release souls from the Shinigami, you need to don a specific Uzumaki clan mask, while inside the Uchiha clan's secret basement, a room that is only accessible to an Uchiha.

On top of needing an Uchiha to do it, all the ingredients were in Konoha; once Orochimaru lost support from Suna, and his arms, Orochimaru did not have the man power or jutsu to take on Konoha. Fortunately for him the vast majority of Konoha nin, and all the dangerous ones, are elsewhere at the moment.

Orochimaru didn't do it sooner because he couldn't. He needed an Uchiha and a defenseless Konoha to do it, and only now does he have both.


----------



## Senju Leader (Feb 1, 2013)

*Just want to say how epic this chapter was*

I think we can all agree that this past chapter has been very surprising and is very interesting. I don't know what it is but when the story is focused on sasuke it is just so much more interesting then when the spotlight is on Naruto (except for the pain episode). I think after a while when we look back on Naruto after its done Sasuke will be at or above Vegetas level when it comes to Co-staring in an anime series.

But this chapter is great because:

Orochimaru regained his strength and is now a major force
Finally got away from the character couples bullshit
with the reivival of the hokages we may be able to settle the power rankings debate
Edo Minato
We all have no clue where the story is going to go now

Kishi redeemed himself


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2013)

I am personally reserving my final judgement for when the story is over.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 1, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> with the reivival of the hokages we may be able to settle the power rankings debate



Ah ha ha ha ha haaaa.

No way. Well, maybe it will be made clear that Hashirama is the strongest, but otherwise it will be left vague.

Anyway, Tobirama has a claim to be the strongest with his totally broken Edo Tensei that craps all over every single other jutsu. Obito would have never completed the Juubi and would have been beaten long ago without it, and he can't even use it directly!


----------



## icemanlonewolf (Feb 1, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> I think we can all agree that this past chapter has been very surprising and is very interesting.
> Kishi redeemed himself


Surprising? Yes. Interesting? No. Kishi has a problem with letting characters go. Edo Tensei was a pretty cool ability in the beginning, but it's being abused by Kishi and the characters in his manga.


----------



## falconzx (Feb 1, 2013)

When an useful (or not, see 1000 years) ability exist, you know it's gonna be abused


----------



## Lezu (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm really tired of edo tensei... At first it was really bad-ass, but then the war arc came...


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2013)

Skeith said:


> 1) Why didn't Orochimaru do this mask thing to get his arms back before? Why Tsunade? Why body-switching? Why wait for Sasuke in pain when he could of gotten his arm back at anytime and stop his dying?



ill explain. oro had never heard of shikifuin before he saw hiruzen performing it. it was not long before oro offered tsunade edo dan and nawaki for her treatment for the arm. the body switching was not long after that either. 
Studing shikifujin wouldnt be done in a short time.  
and when its done it takes a seppuku to unseal shikifujin and oro can perform fushitensei(body switching) only once in a few years.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 1, 2013)

takL said:


> ill explain. oro had never heard of shikifuin before he saw hiruzen performing it. it was not long before oro offered tsunade edo dan and nawaki for her treatment for the arm. the body switching was not long after that either.
> Studing shikifujin wouldnt be done in a short time.
> and when its done it takes a seppuku to unseal shikifujin and oro can perform fushitensei(body switching) only once in a few years.


But there's two things wrong with this explanation:
1. You're assuming Oro had finished his research just before Sasuke surprised him and took him over.

2. As we've seen, a copy of Oro is able to perform the same operation. Oro could have extracted one of his copies from the hundreds of Cursed Seals he had placed on people and had that copy sacrifice itself. He had access to Juugo before as well.


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2013)

adee said:


> But there's two things wrong with this explanation:
> 1. You're assuming Oro had finished his research just before Sasuke surprised him and took him over.
> 
> 2. As we've seen, a copy of Oro is able to perform the same operation. Oro could have extracted one of his copies from the hundreds of Cursed Seals he had placed on people and had that copy sacrifice itself. He had access to Juugo before as well.




1. it has to be before sasukes suprise attack not nessesarily right before it. i assume he cant write the scroll when he doesnt have a body of his own.
2. i dont remember the jugo access but im seeing the curse seals as windows to his soul.  when his mind comes out of one of the windows, its him.


----------



## Wax Knight (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been waiting for a while to see the ones who know everything.. This chapter made me happy


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2013)

Note guys, He didn't really summon the Death God. He just used a trick to open the death gods belly, using the mask as a medium. Or at least that's the way that I see it.


----------



## warp drive (Feb 1, 2013)

I really enjoy this chapter. Finally, a break from Naruto’s “POWER OF LOVE” tnj.


----------



## AshlynXUchiha (Feb 3, 2013)

*What do you guys think of the latest Naruto chapter?*

What's going to happen now that the Hokages are back?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 3, 2013)

The only things i found interesting about this chapter were the uzumaki's temple and the four hokages,so i can't wait to see what they will say.


----------

